# ruyvens Politikecke



## ruyven_macaran (4. September 2008)

_Anm.: Dieser Thread ist für alle politische Themen gedacht und die laufende Dikussion auf der letzten Seite ist unabhängig vom Startthema_


moin.
als jemand, dessen online-"karriere" in einem forum zu aktuellen nachrichten begann, vermisse ich hier irgendwie ein gegenstück zum pcg(h) politikforum.
jetzt hab ich auch den passenden anlass gefunden, was dagegen zu tun. da ich keine foren erschaffen kann, muss ein thread reichen. (hat auch den vorteil, dass es kein problem ist, wenn die diskussion von einem ereigniss zum nächsten springt - ontopic ist schließlich alles, was auch nur rudimentär politisch ist.  )  


was ist nun der anlass bzw. das startthema?

dauerbrenner klimawandel, da ist mir nämlich heute n video zugemailt worden.
und so blöd ich mir auch dabei vorkomme, eine botschaft weiter zu verbreiten die mich an ihrem ende genau dazu auffordert - muss sein. das thema ist wichtig und das video bringt es fertig, zu 99,9% mit meiner meinung übereinzustimmen.
aber im gegensatz zu mir braucht es nicht 10 seiten, um alle details zu erklären, sondern nur 10minuten, um die wichtigsten teile zu präsentieren.
enjoy:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mF_anaVcCXg

hoffe mal, das englisch der meisten leute reicht aus - notfalls zweimal anhören.
und dann seine meinung posten


----------



## Adrenalize (5. September 2008)

*AW: ruyven's Politikecke*

Naja, ich hoffe nur, das Ganze driftet nicht auf Stammtischniveau ab. Wenn Religion Opium fürs Volk ist, dann ist Politik wohl Crack oder Meth. Das wird oft recht schnell ziemlich hässlich.

Apropos: Was hat unser Klimaproblem eigentlich mit Politik zu tun? In der Politik geht es doch um Lügen und Propaganda, nicht um Fakten und wissenschaftliche Theorien. Ich sehe darin eher ein wirtschaftliches Problem, immerhin sind es die reichen Industrienationen, die die Abgase in die Luft blasen und von den Armen Entwicklungsländern den Regenwald abholzen lassen für unser Premiumklopapier. 

Über das Video braucht man eigentlich nicht diskutuieren, es ist nicht neu, und es verwendet eine simple Risiko-Nutzen-Analyse, wie sie gerade in der Wirtschaft häufig anzutreffen ist. Der argumentation sollte eigentlich jeder folgen können.
Interessanterweise kann man damit auch recht simpel belegen, dass es besser ist, an Gott zu glauben, denn die Nichtglauben-Spalte ist nicht sehr verlockend. Solange das "Nichtstun im Ernstfall" sich negativer auswirkt als das "Umsonst tun" in der linken Spalte, nimmt man es in Kauf.

Beispiel Fahrkartenkauf für die Öffentlichen:
Ich habe eine Karte und werde nicht kontrolliert. 
Ich habe eine Karte und werde kontrolliert. 
Ich habe keine Karte und werde nicht kontrolliert. 
Ich habe keine Karte und werde kontrolliert. 

Solange der Betreiber seinen Job gut macht und oft kontrolliert und solange die Strafe hoch genug ist, wird es sich für die absolute Mehrheit lohnen, lieber immer eine Karte zu kaufen.

Und genauso ist es beim Klimaschutz. Das Ende der Welt wie wir sie kennen in Form einer Klimakatastrophe wiegt schwerer als die umstellung auf Grün in dem Fall, dass der Klimawandel ein Märchen ist. Wir wissen ja zumindest sicher, dass weniger Abgase und mehr Umweltschutz nicht schaden, auch wenn sie vielleicht unwahrscheinlicherweise nichts nutzen bzw. unnötig sind.

BTW: Oft ist ja davon die Rede, man müsse unsere Erde, unsere Umwelt. unsere Natur retten. Aber schaut euch mal an, was dort passiert, wo Städte aufgegeben werden, wo Tanker sinken usw. die Natur holt sich den Lebensraum zurück, und nach ein paar Jahren zeugen nur noch überwucherte Ruinen von uns. Die Welt braucht unsere Rettung nicht. Wenns ihr zu bunt wird, macht es vermutlich "bumm" und wir gehen alle drauf, und ein paar Jahre oder Jahrhunderte später werden Tiere durch Grüne Landschaften hüpfen, die hier und da noch von ein paar Brocken Asphalt unterbrochen sind.
Ich glaube alles im Universum und auf unserer Erde strebt ein Gleichgewicht an, und wenn wir die Gleichung zum kippen bringen, fliegen wir eben aus der Rechnung raus, damit alles wieder passt!

*Das einzige, was wir retten können, und retten sollten, sind wir selbst.*


----------



## Pokerclock (5. September 2008)

*AW: ruyven's Politikecke*

Da, es eine Politikecke ist, versuche ich das Thema Klimawandel auch nur auf der politischen Ebene zu behandeln.

Klimawandel ist in erster Linie ein globales Problem, das auch nur auf globaler Ebene gelöst werden muss. Genau da ist der Knackpunkt, der heute und wohl auch die nächsten 25-50 Jahre sich nicht ändern wird. Das gestiegene öffentliche Interesse ist nur in Teilen der Welt vorhanden. Europa ist da wohl am ehesten als Vorreiter zu sehen. Das Problem ist, dass der Rest der Welt aber noch nicht mitzieht, weil das Bedürfnis nach Klimaschutz noch nicht vorhanden (China, Indien) oder noch nicht stark genug (USA) ist, um auch restriktive Maßnahmen betreffend der Ökonomie zu treffen.

Wie so oft wird es wohl nur ein schleichender Prozess werden, bis sich der Rest der Welt zum Klimaschutz bekennt. Wenn Autos (fossilen Brennstoff fressend) nicht mehr fahren und Kraftwerke nichts mehr verbrennen, wird es wohl langsam in die Richtung gehen.

Aber eins halte ich für fast sicher. Bevor der globale Wandel zum Klimaschutz kommt, werden uns einige Rezessionen und wenn es dumm läuft auch einige Kriege erwarten. Und wenn das passiert, hoffe ich schon längst mein Leben gelebt zu haben.


----------



## k-b (5. September 2008)

*AW: ruyven's Politikecke*

Ich finde es gut, dass sich sogar die PCGH politisch engagiert PCGH - News: "Ich wähle keine Spielekiller": PCGH unterstützt Aktion gegen Populismus - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller, PCGH !!!

(Um dem Thread mal ein wirkliches Thema abseits vom Alltagblabla zu geben)


----------



## Malkav85 (5. September 2008)

*AW: ruyven's Politikecke*

Find ich auch sehr gut. 

Wenn ich darf, würde ich gern ein etwas älteres Thema ansprechen: Politik in der Elektronik/PC Branche. 
Ich komme immer noch nicht darüber hinweg, was BenQ mit Siemens angestellt hat. Dieses Verhalten hat mich so dermaßen geschockt. Hauptsache erstmal aufkaufen, die gute, deutsche Technologie "stehlen" und dann selbst vermarkten. 
Seit dem ist BenQ bei mir komplett unten durch.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (5. September 2008)

*AW: ruyven's Politikecke*



k-b schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut, dass sich sogar die PCGH politisch engagiert PCGH - News: "Ich wähle keine Spielekiller": PCGH unterstützt Aktion gegen Populismus - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller, PCGH !!!
> 
> (Um dem Thread mal ein wirkliches Thema abseits vom Alltagblabla zu geben)



Gleich mitgemacht und dem Herrn Beckstein gleich ne Mail ins Postfach gesemmelt. Ich finde so gehts net weiter die Politiker wollen mir als Volljähriger vorschreiben was ich spiele.  
Na gut das ich bei der Wahl endlich einfreifen kann, wenn das mehrere Tun werden sich CSUler noch abschaun was ihnen bei der Landtagswahl bleibt.


----------



## Adrenalize (5. September 2008)

*AW: ruyven's Politikecke*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Ich komme immer noch nicht darüber hinweg, was BenQ mit Siemens angestellt hat. Dieses Verhalten hat mich so dermaßen geschockt. Hauptsache erstmal aufkaufen, die gute, deutsche Technologie "stehlen" und dann selbst vermarkten.
> Seit dem ist BenQ bei mir komplett unten durch.


Soweit ich weiß, war die Handy-sparte schon am Ende, bevor BenQ sie gekauft hat. Siemens hatte die Wahl, sie abzustoßen oder dichtzumachen. War es nicht sogar so, dass BenQ Geld von Siemens bekam, dafür, das sie den maroden Laden übernehmen? Hätte BenQ damals abgelehnt, wäre verdientermaßen Siemens der Buhmann gewesen.

BenQ versuchte dann, über die Marke in den europäischen Raum vorzustoßen und neben Nokia und Sony Ericsson mitzumischen, was scheiterte, also taten sie dann das, was siemens erspart geblieben war, sie machten den Laden dicht.

Und plötzlich war BenQ "ze Evil" und Siemens bestand aus lauter Heiligen? 
Nicht, dass ich BenQ sonderlich toll finde, aber siemens ist in meinen augen keinen Deut besser. Die hatten den Laden den Laden in den Dreck manövriert, dann abgestoßen wie sauer Bier, und BenQ hat es halt nicht geschafft damit wieder auf Kurs zu kommen.


----------



## Gast3737 (5. September 2008)

*AW: ruyven's Politikecke*

Das BenQ(und Nokia) Thema..hemm ich kann nur sagen als BWL'er war es aus Kostensicht gut dicht zu machen. Aber der Ruf ist in Deutschland angenagt aber ich glaube Nokia hat seine Verluste am Markt wieder verdaut.


----------



## d00mfreak (5. September 2008)

*AW: ruyven's Politikecke*



k-b schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut, dass sich sogar die PCGH politisch engagiert PCGH - News: "Ich wähle keine Spielekiller": PCGH unterstützt Aktion gegen Populismus - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller, PCGH !!!
> 
> (Um dem Thread mal ein wirkliches Thema abseits vom Alltagblabla zu geben)



Jo das finde ich auch gut. *sich überlegt, nach Bayern zu ziehn *

Das interressanteste Thema für mich ist atm allerdings Russland vs. Georgien.
Da scheint atm wirklich niemand so genau zu wissen, was Sache ist. Und man bekommt den Eindruck, dass egal was der Westen macht, Russland sich immer auf die andere Seite stellen wird.


----------



## Malkav85 (5. September 2008)

*AW: ruyven's Politikecke*

Nokia hat mich persönlich noch nie interessiert. Ich mag deren Handys einfach nicht. Sprechen mich in keinster Weise an. 

Zu BenQ. Für Aussenstehende (also für mich) sah es leider so aus, als wollen die einfach nur die Technologie "stehlen". siemens hatte sich nach ihrem eigenen Skandal eh ins Abseits manövriert.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (5. September 2008)

*AW: ruyven's Politikecke*

Zum Thema Klimawandel:
Da gibt es ein paar Sachen die mir nicht gefallen. 
1. wird kaum irgendwo ein Wort darüber verloren, dass die Natur mehr CO2 ausstößt bzw. verursacht als der Mensch (Gewichtung lag hier glaube ich bei 70/30% oder 60/40% zu gunsten der Natur).
2. wird das Thema sehr überbewertet, da sich das Wetter auf der Erde ständig geändert hat und sich auch weiterhin ständig ändern wird. Zumal auf den Mars auch grade ein Klimawandel stattfindet und kein Mensch dort einfluss drauf hatte.
3. kann ich mich in Deutschland dumm und dämlich sparen und "rumgrünen" wie ich will, wenn ich mir die Amerikaner, Russen und Chinesen angucke, die da noch wesentlich mehr und gefährlichere Gifte (FCKW und so´n Zeugs dagegen ist CO2 Kinderkram) in die Umwelt geben als wir, dann bringt das so gut wie nichts.
Mal ganz davon abgesehen, warum wir in Deutschland immer sofort Männchen machen, wenn Tante EU irgendwas mit Klimaschutz beschließt und wir immer vollkommen über das Ziel hinausschießen (Bsp. Umweltzonen oder Biosprit :wall). Bekommen wir den ein "Leckerli" von Tante EU dafür, weil wir so voller Eifer was machen?
4. Kann ich unsere Schizophrene Umweltpolitik nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Wir wollen den CO2 Ausstoß senken und uns von Fosilenbrennstoffen unabhängig machen. Was macht unsere Regierung: sie will alle AKWs abschalten. 
Toll die fehlende Kraftwerksleistung wird dann zum Großteil durch Fossilebrennstoffe (aus dem Ausland) ersetzt und mit neuen Kohlekraftwerke 
Diese haben eine unterirdisch schlechte Effizienz und blasen zu dem noch einen Haufen CO2 in die Erde (richtig gelesen, die wollen das CO2 in die Erde leiten, damit es nicht in die Luft gelang ).
So viel zum Thema Umwelschutz.

zum Thema BenQ Siemens



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, war die Handy-sparte schon am Ende, bevor BenQ sie gekauft hat. Siemens hatte die Wahl, sie abzustoßen oder dichtzumachen. War es nicht sogar so, dass BenQ Geld von Siemens bekam, dafür, das sie den maroden Laden übernehmen? Hätte BenQ damals abgelehnt, wäre verdientermaßen Siemens der Buhmann gewesen.


Ja für Siemens Handys lief es nicht sehr rund, es war ein Zuschussgeschäft für die Firma geworden.
Richtig ist auch, dass Siemens BenQ Geld gegeben hat: es waren *400 Millionen Euro*.
Aber Siemens ist der Buhmann geworden, weil viele vorrausgesagt haben, was passieren wird: nämlich sobald das Joint Venture offiziell vorüber ist, BenQ in Deutschland dicht macht und die Technologie mit ins Ausland nimmt.
So ist es auch passiert, BenQ hat schön die 400 M Euro genommen, hat hier die Zeit abgesessen, habt dannach in Deutschland Insolvenz angemeldet. Dann sind sie zurück nach Taiwan und bauen dort weiter Handys mit den Know How von Siemens, übrigens weiter unter den Namen BenQ (obwohl die ja eigentlich Pleite sein müsste).
Für BenQ war das ganze ein super Geschenk und die haben sich so verhalten wie man es von so einen "Unternehmen" erwarten konnte.
Diesen Mist hat eindeutig Siemens verzapft. Die hätten die 400 M Euro lieber in die Entwicklung von ihren Handys stecken sollen, da hätten sie mehr erreicht und besseres getan, als es jetzt der Fall ist.
Ich denke mal da sind sicherlich wieder nicht unerhebliche "Abfindungsgelder" geflossen, weil alle so tolle Arbeit geleistet haben 

MFG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. September 2008)

*AW: ruyven's Politikecke*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Naja, ich hoffe nur, das Ganze driftet nicht auf Stammtischniveau ab. Wenn Religion Opium fürs Volk ist, dann ist Politik wohl Crack oder Meth. Das wird oft recht schnell ziemlich hässlich.



hängt immer stark vom publikum ab - bei yahoo liefs lange zeit sehr gut, dann so schlecht, dass das forum bis heute nicht mehr öffentlich zugänglich ist  . bei pcgh gibts auch nur kleinere reiberein (für trolle haben wir ja den "news" bereich  ) - abwarten, wie es hier aussieht. notfalls muss halt n bissl moderiert werden, auch wenn gerade bei politischen fragen eine offene diskussion sehr viel schöner ist.



> Apropos: Was hat unser Klimaproblem eigentlich mit Politik zu tun? In der Politik geht es doch um Lügen und Propaganda, nicht um Fakten und wissenschaftliche Theorien.



wir können ja noch nen wissenschaftsthread aufmachen - aber ich vermute mal, dafür fehlt es dann wirklich an ausreichend informierten leuten.



> Interessanterweise kann man damit auch recht simpel belegen, dass es besser ist, an Gott zu glauben, denn die Nichtglauben-Spalte ist nicht sehr verlockend. Solange das "Nichtstun im Ernstfall" sich negativer auswirkt als das "Umsonst tun" in der linken Spalte, nimmt man es in Kauf.



ich glaub, du übersiehst den teil mit den wahrscheinlichkeiten - die lassen sich bei gott gar nicht angeben, in anderen fällen aber durchaus auch die riskantere lösung zulassen. (z.b.: über-die-straße-gehen. kann tödlich sein. nicht-über-die-straße gehen hat meist recht wenig konsequenzen. trotzdem gehen viele leute über die straße)



> BTW: Oft ist ja davon die Rede, man müsse unsere Erde, unsere Umwelt. unsere Natur retten. Aber schaut euch mal an, was dort passiert, wo Städte aufgegeben werden, wo Tanker sinken usw. die Natur holt sich den Lebensraum zurück, und nach ein paar Jahren zeugen nur noch überwucherte Ruinen von uns. Die Welt braucht unsere Rettung nicht. Wenns ihr zu bunt wird, macht es vermutlich "bumm" und wir gehen alle drauf, und ein paar Jahre oder Jahrhunderte später werden Tiere durch Grüne Landschaften hüpfen, die hier und da noch von ein paar Brocken Asphalt unterbrochen sind.



nuja, wenn wir so weitermachen, wie bisher, rotten wir vorher aber noch n paar millionen arten aus - was zwar das leben als solches nicht aufhalten kann, aber unschön ist.
klimawandel hat aber wirklich arg wenig damit zu tun.




Pokerclock schrieb:


> Wie so oft wird es wohl nur ein schleichender Prozess werden, bis sich der Rest der Welt zum Klimaschutz bekennt.



stellt sich die frage: wer kann wie dem prozess nen tritt in den hintern geben?



> Aber eins halte ich für fast sicher. Bevor der globale Wandel zum Klimaschutz kommt, werden uns einige Rezessionen und wenn es dumm läuft auch einige Kriege erwarten. Und wenn das passiert, hoffe ich schon längst mein Leben gelebt zu haben.



du bist entweder
-sehr viel älter als der durchschnitt hier
-gnadenloser optimist
-krank
-suizidgefährdet




k-b schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut, dass sich sogar die PCGH politisch engagiert PCGH - News: "Ich wähle keine Spielekiller": PCGH unterstützt Aktion gegen Populismus - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller, PCGH !!!



hmm - imho nur der verlängerte arm von ginac und so langsam musste das ja mal irgendwas nützliches machen.
wieviel es nützt, bleibt abzuwarten.

außerdem: wen interessiert schon bayern?  (okay - computec vielleicht, weil es unpraktisch wäre, wenn man nur spiele für unter 12 jährige im umfeld der redaktion haben darf)



> (Um dem Thread mal ein wirkliches Thema abseits vom Alltagblabla zu geben)





Adrenalize schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, war die Handy-sparte schon am Ende, bevor BenQ sie gekauft hat.



ich sehe schon, das interesse hier würde doch für n ganzes forum reichen 



> War es nicht sogar so, dass BenQ Geld von Siemens bekam, dafür, das sie den maroden Laden übernehmen?



war afaik so, zumindest haben sie nicht mal den "materialwert" bezahlt.
ein grund für die miese lage waren meiner erinnerung nach aber technische probleme bei der x6x baureihe - bis dahin war siemens eigentlich ganz positioniert am markt und wenn man ein bißchen in ne gute nachfolgergeneration investiert hätte, hätte man die wieder zurückholen können.
aber siemens hatte offensichtlich besseres zu tun - und benq wollte nur rausholen, nichts reinstecken.

schade, siemens hatte einige interessante modelle.




Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Klimawandel:
> Da gibt es ein paar Sachen die mir nicht gefallen.



jetzt geht sie doch los, die (pseudo)wissenschaftliche debatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber aufklärung kann nicht schaden.



> 1. wird kaum irgendwo ein Wort darüber verloren, dass die Natur mehr CO2 ausstößt bzw. verursacht als der Mensch (Gewichtung lag hier glaube ich bei 70/30% oder 60/40% zu gunsten der Natur).



die natur nimmt co2 auch in gleichem maße wieder auf. es ist schließlich ein (biologischer) kreislauf, der netter weise genau die menge co2 enthält, die wir brauchen. (ohne das wäre es hier nämlich rund 2 dutzend grad kälter und somit ziemlich tödlich)
unser problem ist zusätzliches co2 - und das kann nur aus co2 quellen kommen, die nichts mit dem kreislauf zu tun haben.
von natur aus kommen da nur vulkanische aktivitäten infrage. vielleicht noch große waldbrände, aber die bringt die natur von sich aus kaum hervor.
die anderen relevanten optionen sind das verbrennen fossiler energieträger, und künstliche waldbrände (tatsächlich ist brandrodung für ~20% der menschlich verursachten co2-freisetzung verantwortlich).
(selbst die immer wieder bei co2-zertifikaten diskutierte produktion von zement ist, abgesehen von der enromen menge benötigter energie, co2-neutral, da beim aushärten wieder welches aufgenommen wird)



> 2. wird das Thema sehr überbewertet, da sich das Wetter auf der Erde ständig geändert hat und sich auch weiterhin ständig ändern wird.


wetter ist nichtmal ansastzweise das gleiche wetter.



> Zumal auf den Mars auch grade ein Klimawandel stattfindet und kein Mensch dort einfluss drauf hatte.



aber nicht innerhalb von 100jahren in einer größenordnung, die (je nach dem, welchen parameter man nimmt) 400millionen jahre lang nicht dagewesen ist und einer geschwindigkeit, für die alle historischen beispiele um den faktor 1000 und mehr überschreitet.
und selbst wenn es auf dem mars so wäre: steinen ist das egal.
es ist das leben, dass nicht ganz so schnell mitkommt. insbesondere sogenanntes hochentwickeltes leben und die sogenannte zivilisation, die es aufgebaut hat.



> 3. kann ich mich in Deutschland dumm und dämlich sparen und "rumgrünen" wie ich will, wenn ich mir die Amerikaner, Russen und Chinesen angucke, die da noch wesentlich mehr und gefährlichere Gifte (FCKW und so´n Zeugs dagegen ist CO2 Kinderkram) in die Umwelt geben als wir, dann bringt das so gut wie nichts.



warum sollte ausgerechnet ich platz macen?
eine immer wieder gute frage, deren antwort man wohl selber finden muss, um es zu kapieren.
fckw wird übrigens weder in russland noch in den usa hergestellt.
meidest du gezielt produkte, die in china hergestellt wurden?



> Mal ganz davon abgesehen, warum wir in Deutschland immer sofort Männchen machen, wenn Tante EU irgendwas mit Klimaschutz beschließt und wir immer vollkommen über das Ziel hinausschießen (Bsp. Umweltzonen oder Biosprit :wall). Bekommen wir den ein "Leckerli" von Tante EU dafür, weil wir so voller Eifer was machen?



eigentlich sind wir derzeit die leute, die versuchen, ausreichende regelungen auf eu-ebene durchzusetzen und wenn das mal wieder nicht möglich ist weil es alle für nicht machbar halten, machen wir halt vor, dass es trotzdem geht.

hohe biospirtquoten sind nicht zuletzt eine idee unser glorreichen autoindustrie.



> 4. Kann ich unsere Schizophrene Umweltpolitik nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Wir wollen den CO2 Ausstoß senken und uns von Fosilenbrennstoffen unabhängig machen. Was macht unsere Regierung: sie will alle AKWs abschalten.



wir wollen den planeten retten.
priorität 1: keine milliarden in jahrmillionen andauernde verschmutzung investieren.
priorität 2: klima retten.



> Diese haben eine unterirdisch schlechte Effizienz und blasen zu dem noch einen Haufen CO2 in die Erde (richtig gelesen, die wollen das CO2 in die Erde leiten, damit es nicht in die Luft gelang ).



idee der kraftwerksbetreiber und wirtschaftsorientierter politiker.
bis auf weiteres findet sich niemand, der ahnung von der sache hat oder der auf umweltschutz aus ist, der die sache unterstützt.


----------



## Pokerclock (5. September 2008)

*AW: ruyven's Politikecke*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> du bist entweder
> -sehr viel älter als der durchschnitt hier
> -gnadenloser optimist
> -krank
> -suizidgefährdet



1. Ich bin tatsächlich älter als der Durchschnitt hier. Gehöre aber noch nicht zur Ü25 Rentner-Fraktion

2. Nicht wirklich, aber ein guter Pokerspieler

3. Wo du es gerade sagst, ich fühl mich tatsächlich etwas verschnupft...

4. Nur zwischen den Semesterferien.



> stellt sich die frage: wer kann wie dem prozess nen tritt in den hintern geben?



Auch da wird es wohl auf die "öffentliche Meinung" hinauslaufen. Spätestens wenn die Preise steigen. Ich sehe da die Flugzeugindustrie als perfekten Indikator. Die geht zuerst down.


----------



## AndreasMarkert (26. September 2008)

*AW: ruyven's Politikecke*

Gut das Du Thema hier nochmal aufgreifst, evtl. kann man ja doch jemanden dazu bewegen, die persönliche Verantwortung und das persönliche handeln zu überdenken!

lg
Andreas


----------



## Malkav85 (26. September 2008)

*AW: ruyven's Politikecke*

Ich für meinen Teil kann hier aus einigen Antworten doch recht viel lernen  Denn es gibt ja immer die Möglichkeit, aus der Vielfalt die Informationen zu picken.


----------



## AndreasMarkert (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ruyven's Politikecke*

ruyven Du solltest etwas Werbung für Deinen Fred machen.
Es gibt schon erste User die soetwas vermissen.
Push


----------



## DaStash (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ruyven's Politikecke*



AndreasMarkert schrieb:


> ruyven Du solltest etwas Werbung für Deinen Fred machen.
> Es gibt schon erste User die soetwas vermissen.
> Push


 
Machst du und die Anderen ja schon zu genüge. 

Aber sollte man nicht endlich mal irgendwas politisches diskutieren??

Da ich das Thema Klimawandel schon zu genüge durchgekaut habe würde ich gerne ein anderes Thema anschneiden.

Aktuell ist ja zur Zeit die "Bankenkrise".
Heute hat sich herausgestellt, dass die USA das 700 Milliarden$ Rettungspaket beschlossen haben. Nun würde ich gerne mal von euch wissen, ob ihr es vernünftig und oder gerechtfertigt findet, den Steuerzahler für die offensichtlichen Missstände am Kapitalmarkt aufkommen zu lassen. 

Ich für mein Teil kann die Intension die hinter diesem Rettungspaket steht durchaus nachvollziehen. Immerhin ist in der heutigen, globalisierten Welt das Bankensystem so weit vernetzt, dass ein drastischer Einbruch am wichtigen amerikanischen Markt, unmittelbare Folgen weltweit hätte. Jedoch für was zahlen wir eigentlich? Wir zahlen für ein System, was nicht mehr dem eigentlichem Sinn entspricht und schon lange nicht mehr nur ein Indikator für die Kaufkraft einer Volkswirtschaft darstellt. Heutige Werte entsprechen nicht mehr der tatsächlichen Kaufkraft und werden künstlich nach oben spekuliert. In der Sendung "Hart aber Fair" ist die Rede davon, das ca. 50% des im Umlauf befindlichen Geldes, eine reine Spekulationssumme ist, ohne tatsächlichen Nebenwert. Ist es also gerecht für ein solches System auch noch wichtige Steuergelder aufzubringen? Ich denke nein. Soll sich der einmal richtig korrigieren. Das tut vielleicht kurz weh und besonders für diejenigen, die in diesem Markt investiert haben. Für die Allgemeinheit jedoch wäre es das Beste was passieren könnte. Anschliessend wäre es angebracht Regulierungen einzuführen, die ein nochmaliges Abdriften in jene Richtung zu unterbinden weiß.

Ich bin gespannt auf eure Ansichten 

MfG
DaStash


----------



## bleedingme (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ruyven's Politikecke*

Thema AKW vs. Kohlekraftwerk (ruyven hatte das nochmal kurz kommentiert):

Tut mir leid, aber wenn man ernsthaft für AKWs als die zumindest als "Überganslösung" bessere Alternative argumentiert, hat man nicht von Mittag bis Zwölf gedacht:
Bis heute hat niemand eine Ahnung, wie ein Endlager aussehen könnte oder wo man es platzieren sollte. Genaugenommen haben wir bis heute nichteinmal ein brauchbares Zwischenlager auf die Beine gestellt. Über die Langzeitwirkungen strahlender Abfälle konnte man sich bis heute noch nicht einigen. Unter Berücksichtigung der Folgekosten für "Abfallbeseitigung" dürfte ein AKW unter Kosten/Nutzen-Aspekten nichteinmal mehr ansatzweise interessant sein. Und schließlich ist da immer noch die Gefahr eines GAUs. Jaaaa, kein modernes AKW ist so unsicher wie Tschernobyl, schon klar. Aber eine Restrisiko bleibt immer, die Zwischenfälle der letzten Monate sind für mich nicht unbedingt als vertrauensbildende Maßnahme geeignet. Und wenn ein Fall der Fälle wider Erwarten doch eintritt, sind die Konsequenzen u.U. verheerend.
Und das alles wird gerechtfertigt durch Wirtschaftlichkeitsüberlegungen? Wie Banane ist die Menschheit eigentlich? Natürlich weiß ich, daß eine möglichst kurzfristige/komplette Umstellung auf regenerative Energien extreme Kraftakte von den Volkswirtschaften verlangen würde, wenn nicht sogar unmöglich ist - zumindest politisch nicht durchsetzbar. Nichtsdestotrotz: Ein bißchen mehr Idealismus würde uns ganz gut tun. Aber pumpen wir doch unsere fiktiven Milliarden lieber in ein krankendes Wirtschaftssystem...


----------



## d00mfreak (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ruyven's Politikecke*



DaStash schrieb:


> Aktuell ist ja zur Zeit die "Bankenkrise".
> Heute hat sich herausgestellt, dass die USA das 700 Milliarden$ Rettungspaket beschlossen haben. Nun würde ich gerne mal von euch wissen, ob ihr es vernünftig und oder gerechtfertigt findet, den Steuerzahler für die offensichtlichen Missstände am Kapitalmarkt aufkommen zu lassen.



Nope, finde das an sich kagge. Aber was will man machen: wenn die eine oder andere Bank in Konkurs geht, und die anderen sich nicht trauen, Kredite zu vergeben, ist auch keinem geholfen. Nicht jeder zahlt mal eben ein Auto oder Haus aus aus der Portokasse.

Auf Heise hat einer im Forum das Dillemma um die Banken und das Rettungspaket m.Mn gut ausgedrückt: Die Gewinne der Banken werden privatisiert, die Verluste sozialisiert.

Die Manager mit Millionengehalt wirtschaften die Bank in den Dreck, der Bürger darf (wenn auch indirekt) mit seinem Geldbeutel dafür gerade stehen.

Sollte ich in Zukunft mal mein eigenes Unternehmen haben, werde ich mich im Falle eines Konkurses auch an den Vater Staat wenden, er solle doch meine Schulden tilgen.


----------



## AndreasMarkert (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ruyven's Politikecke*

@DaStash:

(alter PCGH-schäm smiley)
Ja, SRY, dachte nur wegen der extremen Unübersichtlichkeit hier hätte das noch keiner Spitzgekriegt.

Das Thema Bankenkrise finde ich auch spannend bzw. interessant, bin atm aber noch dabei mich hier häuslich einzurichten und den einen oder anderen Änderungswunsch durchzusetzen bzw. "herbeizuspammen".

Wenn ich hier mal irgendwann richtig angekommen bin, werde ich diesen Fred aber auch regelmäßig besuchen und gelobe feierlich mich nicht nur "spamtechnisch" aktiv zu beteiligen!

Zur Klimageschichte:
Erste Ansätze zu wirklich gelungenen Diskussionen hatten wir im alten PCGH-Forum ja in schöner Regelmässigkeit bei so unnützen Sachen wie Grafikkarten mit 2 Chips drauf und ich denke das können wir hier sehr gut erweitern.

Also bis die Tage
Andreas


----------



## DaStash (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ruyven's Politikecke*



d00mfreak schrieb:


> Die Gewinne der Banken werden privatisiert, die Verluste sozialisiert.


 
Und genau das ist es, was falsch läuft. Es muss eine klare Trennung geben. Oder meinetwegen eben eine komplette Beteiligung. Ich als Steuerzahler wäre bereit auch in dem Maße wie es in den USA geschieht, mich an den Verlusten zu beteiligen jedoch nur unter der Voraussetzung, auch an den Gewinnen beteiligt zu werden. 

MfG


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ruyven's Politikecke*



d00mfreak schrieb:


> Nope, finde das an sich kagge. Aber was will man machen: wenn die eine oder andere Bank in Konkurs geht, und die anderen sich nicht trauen, Kredite zu vergeben, ist auch keinem geholfen. Nicht jeder zahlt mal eben ein Auto oder Haus aus aus der Portokasse.
> 
> Auf Heise hat einer im Forum das Dillemma um die Banken und das Rettungspaket m.Mn gut ausgedrückt: Die Gewinne der Banken werden privatisiert, die Verluste sozialisiert.
> 
> ...


Prinzipiell ja gut und richtig, aber hier geht es um was viel ernststeres: Vertrauen.

Die gesamte heutige Wirtschaft basiert auf dem Kreditwesen und dem Glauben daran, dass dieses auch funktioniert. Es gibt mehr als 3 mal so viel Geld auf der Welt wie man tatsächlich dafür kaufen könnte, also realer Wert in Form von Waren, was ein Auswuchs der letzten 2-3 Jahrzehnte ist ..... heutzutage funktioniert Wirtschaft im großen Stil nur durch Kreditvergabe- und Aufnahme. Um investieren zu können in z.B. neue Fabriken (etc.) nehmen die meisten Unternehmen kleinere bis riesige Kredite auf, Beispiel AMD: Der Bau ihrer Fabs in Dresden, bzw. die Übernahme Atis wurde durch verschiedene Kreditformen größtenteils abgedeckt, man stelle sich mal vor, es gäbe die Situation, dass die Banken diese Kredite nicht mehr gewähren aus Angst um ihr Geld da spielt der Bürger, der 20.000 Euro für ein Auto braucht nr ne untergeordnete Rolle, ist aber genau so betroffen ........ Beispiel McDonalds: Die wollen ihre Cafe-Shops in ihren Fillialen, die Sitzgelegenheiten aufrüsten, lönnen aber nciht, weil ihnen dafür derzeit keiner Geld leihen möchte ..... ohne Kredite geht es nicht, lustigerweise entstehet sogar neues Geld durch Kredite ... wenn sich das wer antun will, dann erkläre ich das bei Interesse auch mal, aber das ist kompliziert ....


Man könnte jetzt sagen: Gut, gibts halt vorübergehend weniger Kredite, muss man halt zur nächsten Anschaffung sparen ..... das ist aber aus zweierlei Sicht fatal und falsch:


1. Wäre das Gift für die Wirtschaft, nicht viele UNternehmen haben so dicke Kriegskassen wie Google oder Microsoft, viele Unternehmen klakulieren meist recht exakt und haben wenig Eigenkapital, bis dieses mal aufgebaut wäre, würden wir eine sehr tiefgehende Rezession, inklusive massivem Arbeitsabbau und all dem anderen Schmarn erleben ...

2. Privatpersonen: Das amerikanische Volk lebt auf Kredit. Nicht nur, dass bei denen der Staat schon jetzt 12 Billionen Dollar Staatsschulden hat, fast jeder Ami hat auch mehrere Kreditkarten oder finanziert so Sachen wie nen neuen Fernseher direkt mit einem kleinen Kredit, der meistens von der Hyphotek auf sein Haus getragen wird .... was derzeit aber eher weniger wert ist als vorher, und von Sparkonten halten die da drüben auch weniger als wir, viele sind an der Börse, unschöner Weise auch iüber Zertifikate etc. im gerade implodierten Imobillienmarkt, wodurch ein großer Teil der Ersparnisse vernichtet wurde .... die Amis brauchen Kredite ! Die letzten 2 Jahrzehnte haben die Amis den Privatkonsum über Kredite massiv angekurbelt, ud damit auch unsere Wirtschaft als Exportweltmeister !




Wie ist also die jetzige Situation: Ein paar Investment- und Privatbanken sind bankrott gegangen, Billionen Dollar verbrannt ... Und ?! Nun, so ziemlich jeder Privatbank war dich im Spekulationsgeschäft mit drin, die Kredite wurden fröhlich 2, 3 , 4, 5 mal mit Gewinn an den nächsten weiterverkauft, immer in der Hoffnung, der Preis steige weiter und man verdiene mit. Und "Bäm" auf einmal sind fast all diese Dinger wohl ohne Wert .... bedeutet, diese "Investition", die in deren Bilanzen als eigenes Kapital steht (kann man ja wieder verkaufen, ist also Geld) und wenn die keinen Wert mehr haben, hat die Bank de facto dieses Geld verloren ..... und nun weiß keiner, wo diese faulen Eier noch so alles lagern, die checken gerade erst mal alle ihre Bücher, wie sie so stehen, daher gehen auch alle nach und nach pleite, hinzu kommt der Domninoeffekt: Die Banken leihen sich untereinander auch massivst Geld, der eine hat hohe Schulden bei der einen Bank, ist dafür Gläubiger bei einer anderen, wenn nun die Bank kaputt geht, die einem noch ne Menge schuldet fehlt einem auf einmal selber Geld, denn im Zweifelsfalle kann man zur Deckung eines eigenen Kredites bei einer anderen Bank die eigenen vergebenen KRedite weiterleiten .... so aber hat die Bank Geld verloren, muss baer weiter den anderen ihre KRedite zahlen ..... das Resultat: Die Banken misstrauen einander, und leihen sich ncihts mehr, da keiner weiß, wen es als nächstes erwischt, bei wem investiertes Geld also unwiederrufbar futsch wäre, und das ist das Dilemma ......



Der Markt braucht erst mal wieder Vertrauen ins eigene System, und die einzigen, die derart schnell so viel Geld zu Stablisierung in Form von u.a. Garantiern ("Wir kaufen fauler Kredite notfalls auf, damit die Banken weiter eine stablie Bilanz und damit Geld haben") sind die Staaten an sich, darum muss man das Rettungs-Geld leider zähneknirschend hinnehmen, denn wenn die Lage bestehen bleibt, bzw. sich wegen der Unsicherheit weiter verschärft droht uns eine Ausweitung der FInanzkriese auf die reale wirtschaft, und dann haben wir eine regelrechte Weltwirschaftskrise, die Abermillionen Arbeitsplätze schlimmstensfalls vernichtet ....




BTW: Hübscher Fred


----------



## bleedingme (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ruyven's Politikecke*

@Ob4ru|3r

Prinzipiell magst du ja durchaus Recht haben.

Rein idealistisch betrachtet, haben DaStash und d00mfreak allerdings genauso Recht.

Grundsätzlich macht die ganze Stützungsaktion nur Sinn, wenn man aus den Fehlern auch lernt. Im Moment palawert nur jeder Politiker über "bessere" Kontrolle, was auch immer das heißt. Mal sehen, was am Ende effektiv übrig bleibt.

Daß ein im Grunde genommen völlig fiktiver Markt die reale Wirtschaft bedroht, finde ich schon bedenklich genug.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ruyven's Politikecke*



AndreasMarkert schrieb:


> ruyven Du solltest etwas Werbung für Deinen Fred machen.
> Es gibt schon erste User die soetwas vermissen.
> Push



Hast du doch super übernommen. 


@ Ruyven:
Ist echt genial, daß du dich in Eigeninitiative des Themas angenommen hast! 
Auch wenn die Komplexität der Sache vermuten läßt, daß man jeweils einen neuen Thread starten muß, um Diskussionen ohne Querbeet-Lesen zu müssen, nachvollziehen zu können. 

Oder ist es dir möglich den Thread zu katalogisieren? Glaub nich, oder?

Na egal, hab jedenfalls erst mal favorisiert und werd mich baldigst wieder hier blicken lassen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ruyven's Politikecke*



bleedingme schrieb:


> @Ob4ru|3r
> 
> Prinzipiell magst du ja durchaus Recht haben.
> 
> ...


Dem stimme ich auch durchaus zu.

Die derzeit diskutierten Lehren aus der Krise sind eine durchaus benötigte stärkere Regulierung der Märkte, außerdem wird außerhalb Deutschlands auch keine Geld verschenkt, sondern z.B. die Amis sind bei ihren Banken einfach mit eingestiegen, was eigentlich wenig mehr ist, als dort selber Miteigentümer zu werden, ergo werden die bei künftigen ruhigen Zeiten an der Bank mitverdienen. Das hat mir hier irgendwie gefehlt, hier wurde der IKB z.B. das Geld einfach gegeben :-/


----------



## d00mfreak (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ruyven's Wirtschaftsecke*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> [...]



Im Großen und Ganzen hast du Recht, allerdings ging es mir eher darum, wie das Problem gekittet werden soll, als um das Problem selbst. Zwar sehe ich ein, dass die Finanzspritze dringend nötig ist, begeistert bin ich davon aber trotzdem nicht.

Hat einen faden Beigeschmack alá "Sorg dafür, dass deine Branche wichtig genug ist, und damit im Unglücksfall möglichst viele andere mit in den Abgrund reißen kann, und der Staat wird im Falle deines Versagens dafür geradestehen"

Den Verantwortlichen mit Jahresgehältern, für die ein Normalbürger ein Leben lang arbeiten muss, dürfte es auch jetzt nicht bedeutend schlechter gehen, aber jemand der nicht so viel auf der hohen Kante hat, darf nun u.U von seinem Haus ausziehen, und in seinem Auto wohnen (gabs ja genug Reportagen dazu in letzter Zeit)

Wie du schon sagtest, geht es bei den Krediten vorrangig um die dicken Fische. Ich kann mir allerdings vorstellen, dass inzwischen ein Haus  - je nach Betrag - nicht mehr so leicht als Sicherheit angenommen wird, da die Immobilienpreise atm ja im Keller sind. Die Europäer reisen rüber, um Villen mit Pool für den Preis einer Eigentumswohnung in einer Stadt zu kaufen.

Und das alles, weil ein paar Banker mit heißer Lauft handeln mussten.



> BTW: Hübscher Fred


BTW: schöner Beitrag


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bankenkrise*

Man muß sich erst einmal einfach vor Augen führen, daß es eigentlich gar keine "Bankenkrise" ist, sondern eine systembedingte Bereinigung.

Wenn man von ganz kleinen Beispielen herangeht, wird das auch schön deutlich.
Also mal eine grundlegende Frage: 
Wer glaubt, daß der erhaltene Netto-Lohn eines einfachen Fließbandarbeiters am Monatsende den realen Gegenwert für die geleistete Arbeit darstellt?
Ich bspw. nicht - und das, trotzdem dieser produktiv tätig ist... Das liegt jedoch wiederum daran, daß dieser mit seinem Lohn nun weitere Menschen unterhalten muß.

Wie ist jedoch in Deutschland (und nicht nur hier) die Verteilung zwischen Produktivität und Dienstleistung gestaltet? Wie viele Beamte, Angestellte, Sozialleistungsempfänger, Politiker, Rentner u. Pensionäre, Kinder, Ärzte, Pflegepersonal usw.usf. leben denn wirklich von der produzierenden (im rein rationalen Sinne von Wertschaffung durch Arbeit) Minderheit? Auf jeden produktiven Arbeiter kommen ca. 8-10 (edit: eher 15-20) Menschen, die indirekt von der Produktivität partizipieren.

Jetzt kommen noch Investitionen dazu. Das Auto oder Motorrad, der Compu, der neue LCD-Fernseher - alles auf Pump. Die besten Beispiele sind hier Investitionen mit (für Normalsterbliche) großen Summen, wie eben Auto oder Haus.

Aber irgendwo muß das Geld dafür ja auch erwirtschaftet werden.
Nun ist genau der Punkt, an dem das System den entscheidenden Fehler aufweist, ausgerechnet der, der uns allen ein Leben in verhältnismäßigem Wohlstand beschert.
Und das ist der Zins mit seinem großen Bruder Zinseszins. 
Wer verdient am meisten am Zins? Und wer "erkrankt" am ehesten an einem zinsbedingten Systemfehler? --- Die Banken. Genau die, die uns dieses Leben auf Pump erst ermöglichen.

Läßt sich das System reparieren oder heilen, ohne an dem o.g. etwas zu ändern? --- Nein.


----------



## DaStash (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ruyven's Politikecke*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Dem stimme ich auch durchaus zu.
> 
> Die derzeit diskutierten Lehren aus der Krise sind eine durchaus benötigte stärkere Regulierung der Märkte,


 
Ich denke diese Regulierungen werden nicht viel bringen, jedenfalls nicht die die aktuell diskutiert werden. Der Markt ist einfach zu offen und wiederum zu uneinsichtig(Komplexität), dass es sehr schwer fallen würde diesen zu überschauen und zu reglementieren.

Ich denke von daher das eine grundlegende Reform dringend notwändig ist. Eine Reform die dafür sorgt, das wirklich nur noch mit tatsächlichem Vermögen und nicht mit "Finanzluftshclössern" spekuliert werden darf.

MfG


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ruyven's Politikecke*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich denke diese Regulierungen werden nicht viel bringen, jedenfalls nicht die die aktuell diskutiert werden. Der Markt ist einfach zu offen und wiederum zu uneinsichtig(Komplexität), dass es sehr schwer fallen würde diesen zu überschauen und zu reglementieren.
> 
> Ich denke von daher das eine grundlegende Reform dringend notwändig ist. Eine Reform die dafür sorgt, das wirklich nur noch mit tatsächlichem Vermögen und nicht mit "Finanzluftshclössern" spekuliert werden darf.
> 
> MfG


Regulierung muss hier wohl näher ausgeführt werden .....

Da wären zum einen die Zertifikate: Ich habe gestern auf ARD den ehemaligen Chef der deutschen Bank in einer Polit-Talk-Show sagen hören, dass selbst er bei den meisten Zertifikaten keine Ahnung hat, wie die letztlich funktionieren, und er hat sogar vor diesen "mathematisch höchst verworrenen" Konstrukten gewarnt, die Sendung wies gleichzeitig darauf hin, dass ein gutes Drittel aller Zertifikate im letzten Jahr von der DB verkauft wurden ..... dabei versteht so ziemlich kaum ein Banker in Gänze, was er da verkauft. Das sei eines der Kernprobleme, sagte der Ex, da wird hochspekulatives Zeug unter die Leute geworfen, wo die meisten sich der Risiken gar nicht bewusst seien (hier wurde eine Rentnerin erwähnt, die 10.000 € in "sichere" [sagte der Bankier der Citibank] Zertifikate von Lehman Brothers erwarb, und nun ist ihr Notgroschen futsch, weil sie sie eine Geldanlage hat aufschwatzen lassen, die alles andere als sicher ist, weil im Falle einer Bankenpleite nicht staatlich abgedeckt wie ein Sparkonto) .... und mit Zertifikaten (die kaum wer wirklich versteht) werden aberwitzige Milliardenbeträge umgesetzt. Über dieverse verzweigungen ist diese Spekulationskapital überall mit drin und sammelt sich an renditereiche (risikobehafteten) Märkten, und nachher jammern viele (zu Recht) dass das Geld ihrer "sicheren" Anlage futsch ist ....

Hier kann ma nicht nur eine Vereinfachung der Zertifikate gesetzlich auf den Börsen weltweit durchsetzen, sondern auch die Banker mal sich zur Brust nehmen, die hier sprichwörtlich mit dem Feuer spielen, und sich gerade mal hübsch die Finger mit der Spekulation auf Kreditgewinne verbrannt haben



Auch könnte man die Kreditvergabe unter mehr staatliche Kontrolle setzen, die Kredite von Hausbesitzern wurden in den letzten Jahren wie Sammelkarten unter den Investmentbanken getauscht, überhaupt ist der Weiterverkauf eines Kredites höchst fragwürdig, man hört immer wieder von Kreditnehmern, die plötzlich die gesamte Kreditsumme zurück zahlen sollten, weil ihr KRedit einen neuen "Eigentümer" hat und mit irgendeiner verklausulierten Rechtfertigung nun die Restschuld umgehend einfordert, dass ist Heuschreckentum in Perfektion ! Auch muss man sich mal vor Augen führen, "wie" da gehandelt wurde .... die Kredite wurden natürlich immer gewinnbringend weiterverkauft .... und es entstand eine Wertblase, die immer größer wurde und beim Platzen entsprechend "Boom" gemacht hat .... wer es mit dem Kreditaufkauf übertrieben hatte, hatte Unsummen für wertlose Geldversprechen verschwendet, was sich in der Bankbilanz so mancher Bank, die zu Großteilen aus Kredit- und anderen Spekulationen zusammensetze, wie bei Lehman entsprechend vernichtend auswirkte, denn ein ausgegebener Kredit an andere wird bei Banken wir richtiges Geld gehandelt, und wenn das "platzt" ist die Bank ohne "Geld" antürlich zahlungsunfähig .... 

Der Staat kann dem durch die Kontrolle des Wertes der Kredite und der Limitierung des Weiterverkaufes oder ähnlichem die Brisanz aus diesem Pulverfass nehmen. 



Bin kein Finanzexperte, aber der Staat (Staat hier international betrachtet, EU + USA als einheitliches Ganzes betrachtet, da alle was tun wollen) dürfte schon Möglichkeiten haben da einzugreifen und der Maßlosigkeit grenzenloser Spekulation einige Beschränkungen aufbürden, die derartige Geldvernichtung wie sie derzeit statt findet unmöglich macht *hoff*


----------



## bleedingme (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ruyven's Politikecke*

Ich denke Fanator hat es auf den Punkt gebracht.

Ein ganzes Wirtschafts- und Finanzsystem lebt eigentlich nur durch heiße Luft: Dienstleistung und Finanzen (Banken, Börsen usw.), einfach alles, was nicht selbst produktiv ist, reelle Werte erschafft. Wobei ich durchaus die Notwendigkeit von z.B. Beratung oder Verwaltung sehe - zumindest ein Stück weit. Selbst das produzierende Gewerbe selbst kann sich dank der schönen Gesellschaftsform AG ein erstaunlich großes Stück weit von der eigenen Kernkompetenz, dem Produzieren, entfernen. Oder kennt noch jemand den Leitsatz "Produziere möglichst gute Produkte zu möglichst niedrigen Preisen, und bezahle möglichst hohe Löhne"?

Liegt denn nun die aktuelle Situation noch im Rahmen der sogenannten "Selbstheilungskräfte" der Märkte? Ich denke nicht, denn ohne Gegensteuern fällt die Bereinigung doch sehr extrem aus. Sagen wir mal das System ist seinen Kritikern sehr entgegengekommen....


----------



## DaStash (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ruyven's Politikecke*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Der Staat kann dem durch die Kontrolle des Wertes der Kredite und der Limitierung des Weiterverkaufes oder ähnlichem die Brisanz aus diesem Pulverfass nehmen. ......Bin kein Finanzexperte, aber der Staat (Staat hier international betrachtet, EU + USA als einheitliches Ganzes betrachtet, da alle was tun wollen) dürfte schon Möglichkeiten haben da einzugreifen und der Maßlosigkeit grenzenloser Spekulation einige Beschränkungen aufbürden, die derartige Geldvernichtung wie sie derzeit statt findet unmöglich macht *hoff*


 
Also, ersteinmal gut zusammengefasst
Der ehemalige DB Chef heißt übrigens Hilmar Kopper 
In Hart aber Fair hat er genau die gleichen Äußerungen kund getan.
Unrecht hat er jedenfalls nicht. Und das führt mich auch zu deinen Forderungen nach einer Limitierung von Krediten. Ich bin der Meinung das sich ein solch dynamisches System, wie der Finanzmarkt , in seiner jetzigen Form nicht so wie gewünscht reglementieren lassen wird/kann. Es gibt einfach viel zu viele Möglichkeiten die Reglementierungen die gefordert werden zu umgehen, anders zu verpacken ohne das die "Sicherungen" da greifen würden. Wem nützt es auch was , wenn Börsianer gezwungen werden, noch komplizierte Finanzpakete zu schnüren, so das selbst die Reglementierungsbehörde passen muss(diese kann schliesslich nur die Sachen reglementieren, die sie auch selber versteht), um anschliessend die gleichen hohen, riskanten Gewinne einfahren zu können.

Meiner Meinung nach müsste der gesamte Finanzmarkt grundsaniert werden. Es kann einfach nicht angehen, dass es möglich ist, eine Theorie einen Wert zu geben um diese anschliessend und bares Geld umzuwandeln. Sprich reine Spekulationen auf nicht existente Güter sollten mMn generell verboten werden. Man sollte wieder zu den eigenltichen Grundzügen der "Börse" zurückkehren und die ganzen Finanzwucherungen abschneiden, so das nur noch ein gesundes, zu beherschendes Finanzwesen übrig bleibt.

Zitat Heiner Geißler: "Normalerweise müsste ja das Kapital den Menschen dienen und dürfte nicht den Menschen beherrschen."
So in etwa läuft es jetzt. Das muss geändert werden.

MfG


----------



## TBrain (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ruyven's Politikecke*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> .... und mit Zertifikaten (die kaum wer wirklich versteht) werden aberwitzige Milliardenbeträge umgesetzt. Über dieverse verzweigungen ist diese Spekulationskapital überall mit drin und sammelt sich an renditereiche (risikobehafteten) Märkten, und nachher jammern viele (zu Recht) dass das Geld ihrer "sicheren" Anlage futsch ist ....



Du hast völlig recht! Ich fordere deshalb umgehend ein weitreichendes Herstellungs- und Verbreitungsverbot dieser bösen Computerspiele ähhhm Zertifikate. Mehrere Studien beweisen... 

naja und es ist einfach Unsinn, dass kaum jemand "Zertifikate" versteht. Wie diese funktionieren kann man sich im Grunde einfach in Lehrbüchern durchlesen. Viele Banken geben auch rel. leicht verständliche Brochüren raus, die verschiedene Zertifikate erklären. 



> Auch könnte man die Kreditvergabe unter mehr staatliche Kontrolle setzen, die Kredite von Hausbesitzern wurden in den letzten Jahren wie Sammelkarten unter den Investmentbanken getauscht, überhaupt ist der Weiterverkauf eines Kredites höchst fragwürdig, man hört immer wieder von Kreditnehmern, die plötzlich die gesamte Kreditsumme zurück zahlen sollten, weil ihr KRedit einen neuen "Eigentümer" hat und mit irgendeiner verklausulierten Rechtfertigung nun die Restschuld umgehend einfordert, dass ist Heuschreckentum in Perfektion !



Das ist ein Mythos. Bitte zeige doch mal einen Fall in dem das tatsächlich so war. Alle mir bekannten Fälle trafen Kredite, die von den Kreditnehmern nicht mehr bedient wurden. 

Geht auch rechtlich gesehen gar nicht anders, da sich die (deutschen) Kreditverträge nach den deutschen Gesetzen richten. Und diese Verträge dürfen bei einer Übertragung nicht verändert werden. Das ganze "harte Vorgehen" spielt sich im Rahmen deutscher Gesetze ab, und es gibt auch genügend Fälle in denen Hausbanken so rigoros mit Zwangsversteigerung etc. vorgehen ... aber das ist ja leider keine Story 



> Auch muss man sich mal vor Augen führen, "wie" da gehandelt wurde .... die Kredite wurden natürlich immer gewinnbringend weiterverkauft.... und es entstand eine Wertblase, die immer größer wurde und beim Platzen entsprechend "Boom" gemacht hat .... wer es mit dem Kreditaufkauf übertrieben hatte, hatte Unsummen für wertlose Geldversprechen verschwendet, was sich in der Bankbilanz so mancher Bank, die zu Großteilen aus Kredit- und anderen Spekulationen zusammensetze, wie bei Lehman entsprechend vernichtend auswirkte, denn ein ausgegebener Kredit an andere wird bei Banken wir richtiges Geld gehandelt, und wenn das "platzt" ist die Bank ohne "Geld" antürlich zahlungsunfähig ....



Nein. Der Käufer einen Kredites wird niemals mehr ausgeben als ein Kredit wert ist, eher weniger. Die weitergegebenen "faulen" Kredite werden nur zu einem Bruchteil der Kreditsumme übertragen.

Das Problem sind/ waren auch nicht die verkauften Kredite, sondern verbriefte Kredite. Die darüber gekauften Risiken sind dann zu einem viel höheren Maße wirklich eingetreten, als man es erwartet hatte. Dieses führte dann zu teils erheblichen Abschreibungen.




> Der Staat kann dem durch die Kontrolle des Wertes der Kredite und der Limitierung des Weiterverkaufes oder ähnlichem die Brisanz aus diesem Pulverfass nehmen.



es ist einfach Illusorisch zu glauben, dass man den "Wert" eines Kredites korrekt berechen kann. Dazu müsste man in die Zukunft reisen können. Ratingagenturen haben das versucht/ versuchen es. Sie beschäftigen ganze Scharen von Mathematikern damit und liegen dennoch falsch. Was soll der Staat da besser machen? Beim "Staat" sind auch nur Menschen beschäftigt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ruyven's Politikecke*



AndreasMarkert schrieb:


> ruyven Du solltest etwas Werbung für Deinen Fred machen.
> Es gibt schon erste User die soetwas vermissen.
> Push



Das soll aber kein Spamthread voller Werbung werden 
Sobald sich ein Anlass bietet, kann man ihn auch mit Inhalt nach oben bringen - siehe jetzt.





DaStash schrieb:


> Aktuell ist ja zur Zeit die "Bankenkrise".
> Heute hat sich herausgestellt, dass die USA das 700 Milliarden$ Rettungspaket beschlossen haben. Nun würde ich gerne mal von euch wissen, ob ihr es vernünftig und oder gerechtfertigt findet, den Steuerzahler für die offensichtlichen Missstände am Kapitalmarkt aufkommen zu lassen.
> 
> Ich für mein Teil kann die Intension die hinter diesem Rettungspaket steht durchaus nachvollziehen. Immerhin ist in der heutigen, globalisierten Welt das Bankensystem so weit vernetzt, dass ein drastischer Einbruch am wichtigen amerikanischen Markt, unmittelbare Folgen weltweit hätte. Jedoch für was zahlen wir eigentlich? Wir zahlen für ein System, was nicht mehr dem eigentlichem Sinn entspricht und schon lange nicht mehr nur ein Indikator für die Kaufkraft einer Volkswirtschaft darstellt. Heutige Werte entsprechen nicht mehr der tatsächlichen Kaufkraft und werden künstlich nach oben spekuliert. In der Sendung "Hart aber Fair" ist die Rede davon, das ca. 50% des im Umlauf befindlichen Geldes, eine reine Spekulationssumme ist, ohne tatsächlichen Nebenwert. Ist es also gerecht für ein solches System auch noch wichtige Steuergelder aufzubringen? Ich denke nein. Soll sich der einmal richtig korrigieren. Das tut vielleicht kurz weh und besonders für diejenigen, die in diesem Markt investiert haben.



Durch den weitreichenden Einfluss des Marktes würde es allen wehtun und das ist nicht wünschenswert.
Allerdings könnte man die Art der Hilfeleistung nutzen, um sich für die Zukunft mehr Kontrolle zu verschaffen:
Statt als billiger Kreditgeber für Großunternehmen in Schieflage sollte der Staat als Rettungsanker für unschuldig betroffene Auftreten.
Das heißt: Es werden nicht die Versucher des Problems belohnt, die Banken bekommen keine Finanzspritzen oder ihren Schrott abgekauft.
Aber sollte es tatsächlich zu einer Pleite kommen, tritt der Staat als Retter auf und verhindert eine Kaskade, in dem er die Bank einfach übernimmt.
Kosten dürften unterm Strich die gleichen sein, aber anstatt über nicht durchsetzbare Gesetze für Finanzmärkte zu sprechen, hätte der Staat dann künftig einen gewichtigen Teil der Geldmärkte direkt unter seiner Kontrolle und könnte Spekulationen in diesem Teil schlichtweg unterlassen, anstatt sie zu verbieten.





Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Prinzipiell ja gut und richtig, aber hier geht es um was viel ernststeres: Vertrauen.
> 
> Die gesamte heutige Wirtschaft basiert auf dem Kreditwesen und dem Glauben daran, dass dieses auch funktioniert. Es gibt mehr als 3 mal so viel Geld auf der Welt wie man tatsächlich dafür kaufen könnte, also realer Wert in Form von Waren, was ein Auswuchs der letzten 2-3 Jahrzehnte ist ..... heutzutage funktioniert Wirtschaft im großen Stil nur durch Kreditvergabe- und Aufnahme. Um investieren zu können in z.B. neue Fabriken (etc.) nehmen die meisten Unternehmen kleinere bis riesige Kredite auf,
> ...
> ...




Oder um es kurz zu machen: 
Das Kreditsystem hat die Risikobereitschaft auf allen Ebenen massiv gesteigert. Geld wird prinzipiell erst ausgegeben, in der Annahme, das es auch wieder reinkommt. Natürlich führt ein derartiger Raubbau an der Zukunft (Einnahmen, die man noch nicht hat, werden investiert) zu einem enormen Wirtschaftsaufschwung, wie jeder Raubbau (Flächenverbrauch, Umweltzerstörung, Ausbeutung von Rohstoffen - wer keine Rücksicht nimmt, macht ordentlich Gewinn). 

Gibt da nur zwei Probleme:

-Wie jeder Raubbau kann es nicht unendlich weitergehen, wenn die Schulden auf ein mehrfaches des Umsatze steigen, ist eine Grenze erreicht. Man kann in diesem Grenzbereich durchaus weitermachen und auch in Zukunft alles auf Kredit kaufen (~aktueller Stand der Dinge in vielen Bereichen), aber der Gesamtumfang entspricht dann nur dem realen Einkommen, dass man auch ohne Schulden zur Verfügung hätte. Der Wirtschaftsschub durch Kredite ist eine einmalige Angelegenheit, bis alle so hoch verschuldet sind, wie eben möglich. Danach hemmt er die weitere Entwicklung, weil in großem Maßstab Erträge aus dem produzierenden Gewerbe in die Finanzindustrie fließen, deren einziger Job in diesem Moment die Verwaltung des bremsenden Systems.
Für einzelne Teilnehmer mag sich das ganze trotzdem lohnen - durch die Verlagerung von Geld von Morgen nach Heute hat man die Möglichkeit, Konkurrenten auszuschalten, bevor sie einem gefährlich werden.
Dieser Mechanismus sollte einem Staat, der am Gesamtergebniss interessiert ist, aber ziemlich egal sein. Ob McD, KFC, Starbucks oder Burger King als erster Cafes mit neuen Bänken hat, mag für die einzelnen Unternehmen so wichtig sein, dass sie das Risiko eines Kredites eingehen.
Aber für den Staat und die Geselschaft ist es egal, wer das Rennen macht. Dass das Rennen mit künstlich gesteigerter Geschwindigkeit ausgetragen wird und somit die Auswirkungen für den Verlierer deutlich heftiger sind, ist dagegen nicht egal - sondern eine unnötig starke Störung, die man möglichst vermeiden will.
Ganzheitlich betrachtet sollte das Kreditsystem also eher vermieden, denn mit 700 Milliarden gefördert werden. (Wobei "gesamtheitlich" in einer globalisierten Welt natürlich über Staatsebene angesiedelt ist. Wie die Länder da handeln -eine globale politische Instutition, die angemessen reagieren könnte, ist ja aus nationalen, wirtschaftlichen Gründen unerwünscht  - müssen sie selbst entscheiden. Aber deutsche Milliarden ausgeben, weil die Amerikaner das wünschen, ist definitiv der falsche Schritt. Markttechnisch betrachtet wird das ganze durch staatliches Eingreifen eben zu einem Rennen zwischen Staaten - und die Frage ist nicht mehr, wie man den Zusammenbruch der US-Wirtschaft stoppt, sondern wie man aus ihm profitiert. Kuscheln ist halt nicht kapitalistisch)

-Zweites Problem: Wenn die Aufnahme von Krediten mehr als eine Lizenz zum Gelddrucken sein soll, dann MUSS sie auch mit einem Risiko verbunden sein. Ein Staat, der zuverlässig die negativen Ausgangsmöglichkeiten abfängt, verfälscht die Marktlage und fördert die Aufnahme von noch mehr Krediten (->Teufelskreis mit immer schlimmeren Dimensionen)
Noch schlimmer wäre es, wenn der Staat -wie aktuell die USA- nur bei großen Ereignissen einschreitet. Denn das verstärkt zusätzlich die Tendenz, dass große Unternehmen viele Möglichkeiten haben, wenig Konsequenzen fürchten müssen und somit eine enorme Macht haben.
again: Kuscheln ist wo anders, im Kapitalismus geht dem dreckig, der Fehler macht. Und wenn viele, große Fehler gemacht werden, geht es einigen eben richtig dreckig.




> Der Markt braucht erst mal wieder Vertrauen ins eigene System,



Das System "Markt" hat bewiesen, dass es funktioniert:
Fehler werden bestraft. Hart. 
Für Unternehmen heißt das: Pleite.
Dass das in Zeiten vollständiger Globalisierung bedeutet, dass ein ganzer Wirtschaftszweig zusammenbricht, weil es eben nur noch ein Zweig ist, ist eine zwangsläufige Folge.
Künstlich Vertrauen in dieses System aufzubauen, ist rausgeschmissenes Geld. Derartige Konsequenzen kann es immer wieder geben, es muss sie geben, wenn der Markt funktioneren soll.
Man hat jetzt nur drei Optionen: 
1. Es hinnehmen und das bisherige System weiterführen.
2. Den freien Markt aufgeben.
3. Die globalsierte, fein vernetze Wirtschaft aufgeben (wobei das ohne 2. kaum möglich ist - ein großes Unternehmen hat per se Vorteile gegenüber vielen kleinen und einem globalen, freien Markt ist somit der globale Großkonzern das Maß aller Dinge)
Einfach nur die negativen Seiten des Systems mit Hilfszahlungen kaschieren, aber nichts daran ändern, ist gefährliche Selbsttäuschung.
Auf der anderen Seite natürlich auch eine vorzügliche Methode, heutige Probleme auf künftige Generationen zu verschieben - warum soll nicht die Ursache die Lösung für das Problem sein? 



> und die einzigen, die derart schnell so viel Geld zu Stablisierung in Form von u.a. Garantiern ("Wir kaufen fauler Kredite notfalls auf, damit die Banken weiter eine stablie Bilanz und damit Geld haben") sind die Staaten an sich,



Wie bereits am Anfang erwähnt: Um eine gefährliche Kaskade zu verhindern, muss der Staat mit nichten den Banken ihre Fehler abkaufen.
Er muss nur verhindern, dass sie diese an der eigentlichen Wirtschaft auslassen. Wenn er als Bürge oder schlichtweg Übernahmepartner/Konkursverwalter für die nicht-Kredit-Teile der Banken garantiert (z.B. Konten), dann kann er dafür sorgen, dass ausschließlich das marode Kreditsystem zusammenbricht, die Wirtschaft ihr Tagesgeschäft aber fortsetzen kann.






Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Auch wenn die Komplexität der Sache vermuten läßt, daß man jeweils einen neuen Thread starten muß, um Diskussionen ohne Querbeet-Lesen zu müssen, nachvollziehen zu können.
> 
> Oder ist es dir möglich den Thread zu katalogisieren? Glaub nich, oder?



Nö, katalogisieren kann ich nicht. Bei Bedarf kann ich splitten - wir könnten uns für die Zukunft vornehmen, unterschiedliche Themen in getrennten Posts zu bearbeiten.

Wenn ich meine Erfahrungen aus den yahoo- und PCGH-Foren kombiniere, glaube ich aber, dass es auch so geht. Auf PCGH.de hatten wir nicht viel mehr als 5-10 wirklich aktive Leute im Politikforum und selten mehr als 2-3 Themen.
Die gleiche Zusammenstellung hatte ich vorher auch im yahoo-Forum. Da wurden auch alle Themen in einem Thread abgehandelt. Man kannte sich und hat eh alles gelesen und überall seinen Senf dazugegeben - sehr gemütlich und praktikabel (und das Yahoo-Forum hat zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht mal Quotes unterstützt und die einzige Ansichtsoption war "Einzelpost"). Mal gucken, ob das mit den Leuten hier auch klappt. (und ob niemand wegen Spam meckert. Bei yahoo lag der Rekord bei ~400 Postings an einem Nachmittag  )


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ruyven's Politikecke*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ..................
> Nö, katalogisieren kann ich nicht. Bei Bedarf kann ich splitten - wir könnten uns für die Zukunft vornehmen, unterschiedliche Themen in getrennten Posts zu bearbeiten.
> ............



Hmmm..., mit dem Splitten wäre echt keine schlechte Idee. Ist zwar momentan noch nicht notwendig weil zu wenig Teilnehmer und auch nicht die Menge politische "Aufhänger", wenn es aber (wie bereits ab und an geschehen) auch mal mehrere aktuelle Themen am Tag zu diskutieren gibt, wird es natürlich in so einem Thread verdammt eng und es ist fast unmöglich den Überblick zu behalten.


Aber das kann man ja dann sehen, wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ruyven's Politikecke*

@ TBrain: Ich habe mit dem Finanzmarkt an sich recht wenig zu tun, und habe mir nur aus hier und da angelesenem Wissen versucht ein Bild zu machen .....

Bin daher sehr auf Vorschläge deinerseits gespannt  Denn dass man nicht einfach so wie zuvor weiter machen sollte, da sind wir uns ja hoffentlich einig.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (6. Oktober 2008)

*Eine denkwürdige Zeit.....*



> *Koalition einigt sich auf Bundeswehr-Einsatz im Inneren*
> 
> *Die große Koalition hat sich auf einen Einsatz der Bundeswehr im Inneren zur Abwehr von Terrorangriffen geeinigt. Dazu solle Artikel 35 des Grundgesetzes geändert werden, hieß es aus Regierungskreisen in Berlin.*
> 
> ...


Auch wenn jetzt manche wieder sagen werden: _das war nötig und ist doch nicht so schlimm_, meine Meinung dazu sieht anders aus. Ich denke, das ist der Anfang vom Ende der Demokratie, wie wir sie kennen. 

Nichts ist schlimmer (und/oder dümmer) als die Freiheit um der Freiheit Willen einzuschränken! Die grohohoße Kotzaliation hat wieder zugeschlagen. 

"Amtshilfe auch mit militärischen Mitteln" bei einer Bedrohungslage heißt: Schützenpanzer auf Kreuzungen und Kampfjets zur Luftraumüberwachung. 
Allerdings liegt die Definition für die "Bedrohungslage durch Terror" ganz im Auge des Betrachters - vornehmlich in diesem Falle des Bundesinnenministers. Zumindest soll ebendiese erst nach Befugniserteilung geregelt werden.

Ich hätte es nicht zu träumen gewagt, daß eine bundesdeutsche Regierung nur weniger als 20 Jahre nach dem Ende der DDR versucht, ein gesamtdeutsches Überwachungssystem zu installieren. 

Ist die Angst vor dem Umbruch so stark? Können, durch allgemeine Unzufriedenheit ausgelöste innere Unruhen jetzt auch nach Belieben als Akt des Terrorismus deklariert werden? Muß wieder das letzte Bollwerk der demokratischen Rechtsstaatlichkeit (das BVG) als Notnagel herhalten und den Damen und Herren Mandatsträgern der Verfassungstotengräberparteien CDUSPD das Grundgesetz um die Ohren hauen?

Ich könnt nur noch


----------



## AndreasMarkert (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ruyven's Politikecke*

Hm, Demokratie bedeutet doch, alle Macht geht vom Volk aus richtig?
Das mag prinzipiell ja auch zutreffen, aber der gefühlte Eindruck ist doch seit eh und je ein völlig anderer. 
Der Wahlberechtigte Bundesbürger lässt sich doch in schöner Regelmäßigkeit immer wieder von Versprechungen der elitären Führungsriege hinters Licht führen.
Die Damen und Herren PolitikerInnen haben schon lange jeglichen Bezug zur Realität verloren und schaffen es immer wieder ihre Wahlversprechen, nach der gewonnenen Wahl ungestraft ins genaue Gegenteil zu verkehren.

Das eine große Koalition alles nur erdenkliche durchpeitschen kann liegt halt auch am System selbst oder ist in diesem Fall der Bundesrat aussen vor? Ich denke nicht.
Im Klartext: Die machen sowieso was se wollen.

Deshalb in diesem Zusammenhang vom "Anfang vom Ende der Demokratie" zu sprechen finde ich etwas unpassend formuliert.

Auch das "gesamtdeutsche Überwachungssystem" ist doch schon seit der Wiedervereinigung Realität.

Mir ist schon klar das große Ängste geweckt werden, wenn man sich das Szenario bildlich vor Augen hält, stellt sich die Frage, was ist schlimmer :
Ein entführtes Verkehrsflugzeug über freiem Felde auf Anweisung des Innenministers vom Himmel zu holen, oder es von Terroristen gesteuert in eine Deutsche Großstadt krachen zu lassen.

Im ersten Fall sind die vielen Menschen gesetzlich legitimiert gestorben, im zweiten Fall eben nicht und es wären vermutlich viel mehr Tote zu beklagen.
Klarer Fall:
Ich finde die erste Lösung besser.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ruyven's Politikecke*



AndreasMarkert schrieb:


> Mir ist schon klar das große Ängste geweckt werden, wenn man sich das Szenario bildlich vor Augen hält, stellt sich die Frage, was ist schlimmer :
> Ein entführtes Verkehrsflugzeug über freiem Felde auf Anweisung des Innenministers vom Himmel zu holen, oder es von Terroristen gesteuert in eine Deutsche Großstadt krachen zu lassen.
> 
> Im ersten Fall sind die vielen Menschen gesetzlich legitimiert gestorben, im zweiten Fall eben nicht und es wären vermutlich viel mehr Tote zu beklagen.
> ...


Auch, wenn ich Schäuble und seinen seltsamen Anliegen für gewöhnlich nix abgewinnen kann: Aber in dem Fall sehe ich (bei einer Flugzeugentführung durch islamistische Extremisten, die ihren eigenen Tod und den ihrer Geiseln eh schon beschlossen haben) einfach den Fall gegeben: Die im FLugzeug sind schon tot, wenn sie sich aus eigener Kraft nicht ihrer Entführer annehmen können. In dem Falle fände ich auch, dass wenn das Flugzeug zum Sinkflug ansetzt, die verfolgenden Jäger das Flugzeug vom Himmel holen sollten, bevor die Bilanz der Toten von der bereits gesetzten Summe der Flugzeuginsassen noch um etliche Leute auf dem Boden erweitert wird. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung, und die ist mit dem Grundgesetz nicht o ganz vereinbar, die das Recht auf Leben garantiert und eigentlich dafür sorgt, dass niemand über das Recht zu leben einiger Personen zu Ungunsten anderer entscheiden soll (zumindest wurd mir das so eingetrichtert), und ich denke daran werden sich die Damen und Herren vom Bundesverfassungsgericht (meine persönlichen Lieblinge, die zeigen Schäublelein regelmäßig den amtlichen Stinkefinger ^^) stören und das Ganze kippen.


Allgemein zu "Bundeswehr im Inneren" : Es hat durchaus seine Berechtigung, dass die Armee nicht im eigenen Land eingesetzt werden darf, denn das Recht der Armee, im Inneren für "Ordnung" zu sorgen (und sei's nur per Amtshilfe) ist schon so manches mal schief gegangen auf der Welt .... ich finds auch ziemlich bedenklich ...... man könnte die Terroristen als ausländische, feindliche Organisation/Gruppierung eintufen, damit's da keine Probleme gibt, ist aber rechtlich mal höchst kompliziert :/

Noch was zur Unterhaltung: Die Pläne vom Schäuble mal gesungen: http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4947682/Das_SEK_singt


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ruyven's Politikecke*



AndreasMarkert schrieb:


> .......................
> Im Klartext: Die machen sowieso was se wollen.
> 
> Deshalb in diesem Zusammenhang vom "Anfang vom Ende der Demokratie" zu sprechen finde ich etwas unpassend formuliert.
> ...



Die passendere Formulierung wäre wohl hier gewesen: "das Ende vom Ende"...

Daß die Bundesrepublik nach der Wiedervereinigung bestimmte gute Dinge vom Osten übernommen hat (wenn auch zögerlich) ist ja ansich nicht schlecht. Warum sie aber auch Dinge zu übernehmen versucht, die da schon nicht funktoniert haben, ist mir ein Rätsel. 

Und wenn es den Damen und Herren gar wirklich um die Terrorabwehr gehen würde, könnte man die Entscheidung auch noch nachvollziehen (wenn auch nicht gutheißen).

Meine Befürchtungen gehen aber in eine andere Richtung, was anhand der bisherigen "schäubleschen" Äußerungen zur Innenpolitik und in Anbetracht der (mMn) kranken Sicherheitsvorstellungen unseres derzeitigen Innenministers durchaus seine Berechtigung hat. Klar zu sehen war das bereits am Beispiel Heiligendamm, bei dem der militärische Aufzug in keinerlei Verhältnis zum Nutzen gestanden hat und jedem Menschen konnte da die Richtung bereits klar sein. Nichts, womit die Polizei nicht fertig geworden wäre, hätte bei diesem Gipfel geschehen können, denn das "Bedrohungspotential" kam dort aus einer ganz und gar nicht militaristischen Richtung. Dennoch hielt man es für notwendig die eigene Bevölkerung mit Hilfe von Schützenpanzern und Tornados einzuschüchtern.

Wenn nun das GG in bestimmten fundamentalen rechtsstaatlichen Eckpfeilern untergraben werden soll, nur weil die bisherigen Bundesregierungen nicht in der Lage waren eine stabile und zukunftsorientierte Außen- und Sicherheitspolitik zu betreiben, sich nun der Konsequenz ihrer Handlungen bewußt werden und wiederum falsche Schlüsse ziehen und den eigenen rechtsstaatlichen Rahmen auszuhebeln versuchen, ist der allerletzte Funken Verständnis für unsere Eliten aufgebraucht.


Da seh ich rot.


----------



## AndreasMarkert (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ruyven's Politikecke*

Was denn? Den grünen Pfeil an der Ampel?
Krippenplätze? Wenn ich mich recht erinnere waren die in der DDR kostenlos, oder?

@Obaruler:
Schätze das könnte diesesmal aber denkbar knapp ausgehen vorm Bundesverfassungsgericht, auch bei denen haben sich die schrecklichen Bilder vom WTC schließlich in die Köpfe gebrannt.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ruyven's Politikecke*



AndreasMarkert schrieb:


> Was denn? Den grünen Pfeil an der Ampel?
> Krippenplätze? Wenn ich mich recht erinnere waren die in der DDR kostenlos, oder?
> 
> ......



Ja, wie so einiges andere auch. Aber ich denke da generell an den Bildungssektor. Denk mal (grad aktuell) an die Ganztagesschulen, die jetzt wieder groß als eigene Idee vermarktet werden. Ist an die frühere Hort-Betreuung angelehnt.


----------



## TBrain (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ruyven's Politikecke*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> @ TBrain: Ich habe mit dem Finanzmarkt an sich recht wenig zu tun, und habe mir nur aus hier und da angelesenem Wissen versucht ein Bild zu machen .....
> 
> Bin daher sehr auf Vorschläge deinerseits gespannt  Denn dass man nicht einfach so wie zuvor weiter machen sollte, da sind wir uns ja hoffentlich einig.



Nein, da sind wir uns nicht einig 

Es wird auch in Zukunft wieder "Blasen" geben, die dann platzen und die Abstürze auslösen. Das wird es so lange geben wie es freie Preise gibt. Sind es heute Kredite, und gestern Internetfirmen, dann sind es morgen evtl. Rohstoffe. 

Gerede nach dem Muster: "wir brauchen mehr Kontrolle" etc. halte ich für leeres Phrasen von Leuten die nicht einmal wissen was sie dann kontrollieren würden.

Was den Schutz von Privatanlegern anbelangt, so hilft da nur Aufklärung und Transparenz. Das ist zwar heute auch schon prinzipiell gegeben, dummerweise interessieren sich nur die wenigsten Privatleute für die Informationen, die man eigentlich haben _könnte_. Des weiteren muss man den Leuten immer und immer wieder einhämmern, dass die unter keinen Umständen einem Anlage"berater" blind vertrauen darf. bzw. man darf nur den Beratern grundlegend vertrauen, die man selbst bezahlt, nicht denen die von einem Anderen bezahlt werden. Bank- oder Versicherungs"berater" werden von der Bank/Versicherung/Fondemmitenten oder was auch immer bezahlt... da kann man sich ausrechnen in wessen Sinne die Beratung ausfällt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ruyven's Politikecke*



TBrain schrieb:


> Was den Schutz von Privatanlegern anbelangt, so hilft da nur Aufklärung und Transparenz. Das ist zwar heute auch schon prinzipiell gegeben, dummerweise interessieren sich nur die wenigsten Privatleute für die Informationen, die man eigentlich haben _könnte_. Des weiteren muss man den Leuten immer und immer wieder einhämmern, dass die unter keinen Umständen einem Anlage"berater" blind vertrauen darf. bzw. man darf nur den Beratern grundlegend vertrauen, die man selbst bezahlt, nicht denen die von einem Anderen bezahlt werden. Bank- oder Versicherungs"berater" werden von der Bank/Versicherung/Fondemmitenten oder was auch immer bezahlt... da kann man sich ausrechnen in wessen Sinne die Beratung ausfällt.



Tjo - ich sage mal, dass gleiche Problem schlägt zur Zeit auf einer Ebene zu, auf der für den Job ausgebildete Spezialisten, die Millionen dafür gezahlt kriegen, sich 24/7/52 über nichts anderes einen Gedanken zu machen, was denn die richtige Entscheidung wäre.
Oder anders: Der Kleinanleger hat weder eine reelle Chance noch wird er das Bedürfniss haben, sich wirklich ausreichend zu informieren. Nicht mal der Großanleger kriegt das hin.
Nicht zuletzt basiert spekulieren auch darauf, dass alle Leute der Meinung sind, schlauer als alle anderen zu sein - das aber bei der Mehrheit nicht stimmt.

Also entweder abschaffen oder mit abfinden, was anderes geht nicht.






Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Aber in dem Fall sehe ich (bei einer Flugzeugentführung durch islamistische Extremisten, die ihren eigenen Tod und den ihrer Geiseln eh schon beschlossen haben) einfach den Fall gegeben: Die im FLugzeug sind schon tot, wenn sie sich aus eigener Kraft nicht ihrer Entführer annehmen können. In dem Falle fände ich auch, dass wenn das Flugzeug zum Sinkflug ansetzt, die verfolgenden Jäger das Flugzeug vom Himmel holen sollten, bevor die Bilanz der Toten von der bereits gesetzten Summe der Flugzeuginsassen noch um etliche Leute auf dem Boden erweitert wird.



So als Denkanstöße:
-Wieso eigentlich "islamistische" Extremisten? Andere nicht? Oder "nur" eingeschränkte Sichtweise, die aber ausreicht, um die Menschenrechte außer Kraft zu setzen?
-Woher weiß man, dass da Extremisten sind?
-Was sie vorhaben? (Aktuelle Statistik: 3-4 Flugzeugentführungen mit Selbstmordplänen. 3-4 Dutzend Entführungen mit Lösegeld- oder sonstigen Forderungen)
-Welche diese Informationsquellen sind 100%ig sicher, unfälschbar?
-(vermutlich wenige): Wer entscheidet/richtet bei unsicheren Informationen?
-In welchem Zeitraum?
-Auf welcher Grundlage?

Nöp, das ganze auf die Frage "300 vs. 3000 Menschen" zu reduzieren, geht am Kernproblem vorbei. 95% der Probleme liegen beim zuverlässigen Aufspüren der 300 bzw. in der Willkür, die sich da einschleichen kann und de facto einzelnen Personen die Kontrolle über eine Militärstreitmacht und die Erlaubniss zum Einsatz gegen ABSOLUT JEDEN gibt.

Dazu noch so als rein technischer Aspekt:
-Abgeschossene Flugzeuge bleiben nicht am Himmel. Sondern...?
-Plan B muss berücksichtigt werden: Wie viele Opfer sind tatsächlich bei einem Anschlag gegen evakuierte Gebäuse zu befürchten?




> man könnte die Terroristen als ausländische, feindliche Organisation/Gruppierung eintufen, damit's da keine Probleme gibt, ist aber rechtlich mal höchst kompliziert :/



Vermutete Aktionen Deutscher Staatsbürger als Angriff eines feindlichen Staates und somit Fall für die Bundeswehr zu interpretieren dürfte tatsächlich eine Herausforderung für jeden Juristen sein.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ruyven's Politikecke*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So als Denkanstöße:
> -Wieso eigentlich "islamistische" Extremisten? Andere nicht? Oder "nur" eingeschränkte Sichtweise, die aber ausreicht, um die Menschenrechte außer Kraft zu setzen?


Nun, von anderen Extremisten hört man seltener, dass sie Selbstmordtaten begehen, also bei dem Anschlag selber fest einplanen mit drauf zu gehen. 



> -Woher weiß man, dass da Extremisten sind?


Nun, ein Flugzeug ohne Funkkontakt, dass plötzlich den Kurs wechselt und jede Art der Kontaktaufnahme abblitzen lässt legt den Verdacht nahe, dass da ganz böse was nicht stimmt. UNd jetzt nicht mit technischen Deffekten kommen, so kaputt kann kein Flugzeug sein, dass man nicht irgendwie bemerkbar machen kann (sei es durch die Lichtmaschine)


> -Was sie vorhaben? (Aktuelle Statistik: 3-4 Flugzeugentführungen mit Selbstmordplänen. 3-4 Dutzend Entführungen mit Lösegeld- oder sonstigen Forderungen)


Siehe vorige Bemerkung. Wenn man vom Flugzeug nix an Forderungen hört kann man sich ja mal so seine Gedanken machen, was die Entführer sonst so vorhaben könnten ....


> -(vermutlich wenige): Wer entscheidet/richtet bei unsicheren Informationen?


Im Zweifelsfalle der Innenminister *schauder*


> -In welchem Zeitraum?


Nun, wenn schon vorsorglich Kampfjets starten, das Flugzeug begleiten und keinerlei Kontakt hergestellt wird, und in der Nähe einer größeren Stadt plötzlich in Sinkflug übergeht, und die Informationen auf Extremisten hindeuten, dann sollte man so eine Entscheidung schnell fällen, so groß ist DE ja auch nicht, dass die Flugwege zur ncähsten großen Stadt allzu lang wären.


> -Auf welcher Grundlage?


Terrorabwehr. 



> Nöp, das ganze auf die Frage "300 vs. 3000 Menschen" zu reduzieren, geht am Kernproblem vorbei. 95% der Probleme liegen beim zuverlässigen Aufspüren der 300 bzw. in der Willkür, die sich da einschleichen kann und de facto einzelnen Personen die Kontrolle über eine Militärstreitmacht und die Erlaubniss zum Einsatz gegen ABSOLUT JEDEN gibt.


Im Grunde ist es DIE Frage wenn solche Leute erst mal ein Flugzeug unter ihrere Kontrolle haben, denn dann kann man mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit davon ausgehen, dass die Insassen schon zum Tode verdammt sind, zumindest ist mir nix von geglückten Verhandlungen mit Extremisten bekannt. WENN der Fall mal eintritt, dass man so eine gekaperte Terrormaschine im Himmel kreisen hat, alle Schutzmaßnahmen also versagt haben .... was soll man dann noch machen ?! Hoffen, dass in F. a.M. möglichst kein allzu großes Hochhaus getroffen wird ?!



> Dazu noch so als rein technischer Aspekt:
> -Abgeschossene Flugzeuge bleiben nicht am Himmel. Sondern...?


Besser, man schießt es ab und nimmt herabstürzende Trümmer über mittelmäßig bis niedrig besiedeltem Gebiet in Kauf, als das so ein mit Kerosin vollgemuptes Teil mitten in der Innenstadt irgendwo noch x mal so viele Menschen mitreißt


> -Plan B muss berücksichtigt werden: Wie viele Opfer sind tatsächlich bei einem Anschlag gegen evakuierte Gebäuse zu befürchten?


Davon ausgehend, dass man die schnell genug evakuiert bekommt ..... So ein Teil kann auch auf den nächstbesten Wochenmarkt oder "Wohnbunker" niedergehen .... so schnell kriegst du nicht jedes lohneswerte Ziel in einer größeren Stadt evakuiert !



> Vermutete Aktionen Deutscher Staatsbürger als Angriff eines feindlichen Staates und somit Fall für die Bundeswehr zu interpretieren dürfte tatsächlich eine Herausforderung für jeden Juristen sein.


Davon ausgegangen, dass festgestellt werden könnte, dass esich um deutschstämmige Islamisten handelt ..... 



Ich sehe das so: Sollte der Fall eintreten, dass selbstmorbereite Islamisten die Kontrolle über ein Flugzeug bekommen, sind die Passagiere praktisch tot. Es geht dann nur noch um Schadensbegrenzung auf dem Boden. Verhindern kann man das nur durch perfekte Kontrollen am Boden, bevor der Vogel in der Luft ist. Danach, wenn die Maschine in der Luft, und gekapert ist, kann man nicht mehr wirklich was tun ... dann geht es für die Verantwortlichen nur noch um die Frage: LAssen wir die noch etliche Menschen auf dem Boden mitnehmen, oder nicht ?! Nachher wäre das Gejammer nämclich groß, "warum habt ihr nichts gemacht, ihr hättet doch ..... !"


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ruyven's Politikecke*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Nun, ein Flugzeug ohne Funkkontakt, dass plötzlich den Kurs wechselt und jede Art der Kontaktaufnahme abblitzen lässt legt den Verdacht nahe, dass da ganz böse was nicht stimmt. UNd jetzt nicht mit technischen Deffekten kommen, so kaputt kann kein Flugzeug sein, dass man nicht irgendwie bemerkbar machen kann (sei es durch die Lichtmaschine)
> 
> Siehe vorige Bemerkung. Wenn man vom Flugzeug nix an Forderungen hört kann man sich ja mal so seine Gedanken machen, was die Entführer sonst so vorhaben könnten ....



Also wenn in einem Flugzeug die komplette Funkanalge und ggf. noch weitere Elektronik (insbesondere Navigatin) ausfällt, dann würde ich vom Piloten eben gerade erwarten, dass er
-sofort Kurs auf den nächsten ihm bekannten Flugplatz nimmt. Bevorzugt dem einer großen Stadt, die findet man nämlich eher nach Sicht
-keine Funksprüche beantwortet
-seine Flughöhe verlässt, um in den Bereich unter normale Flugkorridore zu gelangen (wenn er Grund zur Annahme hat, dass auch die Kollisionswarnung nicht mehr funktioniert und auf seinem aktuellen nicht so schnell an einem Flugplatz vorbeikommt)



> Im Zweifelsfalle der Innenminister *schauder*



Genau. Und vermutlich ziemlich eigenständig, weil alles andere zu viel Zeit kostet.
Das heißt also, eine einzelne Person (oder alle, die es schaffen, sich erfolgreich als er auszugeben) kann, ohne dass das hinterfragt wird, den Befehl geben, ein beliebiges Flugzeug an beliebiger Stelle abzuschießen.



> Nun, wenn schon vorsorglich Kampfjets starten, das Flugzeug begleiten und keinerlei Kontakt hergestellt wird, und in der Nähe einer größeren Stadt plötzlich in Sinkflug übergeht, und die Informationen auf Extremisten hindeuten, dann sollte man so eine Entscheidung schnell fällen, so groß ist DE ja auch nicht, dass die Flugwege zur ncähsten großen Stadt allzu lang wären.



Genaugenommmen ist Deutschland so dicht besiedelt, dass vermutlich keine Zeit bleibt, überhaupt Kampfflugzeuge bis auf Sichtkontakt heranzuführen.
Zumal die ganze Aktion wenig bringt, wenn die Terroristen Nachts und bei schlechtem Wetter sicher sind.

Also: Ein Angriff ohne Sichtkontakt ist das realistischere Szenario.



> Terrorabwehr.



Mir ging es nicht um die juristische Grundlage, sondern um die Informative.
Woher bekommt der Innenminister auf welchem Wege welche Informationen, die es ihm erlauben, die Entscheidung zu treffen?




> Im Grunde ist es DIE Frage wenn...



Womit wir schon wieder bei den letzten 5% wären.
Ich wiederhole aber: Das Problem sind die anderen 95%:
Wie stelle ich in der zur Verfügung stehenden Zeit überhaupt sicher, dass das hier angedachte Szenario überhaupt vorliegt?




> Davon ausgehend, dass man die schnell genug evakuiert bekommt ..... So ein Teil kann auch auf den nächstbesten Wochenmarkt oder "Wohnbunker" niedergehen ....



Alleine aufgrund der Manöver, die mit einer solchen Maschiene möglich sind, kommen für einen gezielten Angriff nur Objekte in Frage, die sich über ihre Umgebung erheben.
Und bei einem Wirkungsradius von ein paar dutzend Metern sind die Chancen auf hohe Opferzahlen beim Sturz in ein Wohngebiet minimal. Es sind schon ein paar Flugzeuge in Wohngebieten runtergekommen - die Opferzahlen vor Ort sind bestenfalls 2 stellig, für mehr leben wir dann doch nicht eng genug und außerdem sind selten alle zu Hause. (und 2 stellig mag unschön sein, aber ist vielleicht doch ein bißchen wenig, um die Menschenrechte außer Kraft zu setzen)
Anschläge auf Märkte (um überhaupt eine Chance auf einen Treffer zu haben müsste das schon was im Oktoberfestformat sein) lassen sich davon abgesehen auch wesentlich einfacher mit z.B. einem Tanklaster realisieren.




> Davon ausgegangen, dass festgestellt werden könnte, dass esich um deutschstämmige Islamisten handelt .....



Äh - ich weiß nicht, ob es sich rumgesprochen hat:
Aber seit 63Jahren hängen die Grundrechte eines deutschen Bürgers nicht mehr an seiner Religion.
Im übrigen ist es ein bißchen unpraktisch, wenn man im Falle des Falles erstmal ermitteln muss, wer denn der potentielle Täter sein könnte.



> Ich sehe das so: Sollte der Fall eintreten, dass selbstmorbereite Islamisten die Kontrolle über ein Flugzeug bekommen, sind die Passagiere praktisch tot.



Ich wiederhole: Der Teil mag eindeutig sein, ist aber halt auch der einfachere Teil des Problems.


----------



## AndreasMarkert (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ruyven's Politikecke*

Und schon seid ihr beiden auf Schäubles Liste.
Die Suchroutinen der BND-Rechner haben euch längst erfasst und den Zugriff auf eure Festplatten gesichert! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@topic 
Gebt euch keine Mühe in diesem Falle gibt es nicht *die *einzig wahre Lösung, egal von welcher Seite man das Pferd aufzäumt, man sitzt immer verkehrtherum.

Die Entscheidung für oder gegen den Abschuss liegt in allerletzter Instanz ohnehin beim Piloten des Kampfjets.
Auch wenn er auf "gehorchen" programmiert ist, ist er letztlich doch Bürger in Uniform, mit eigenem Gewissen, das sollte man wenigstens annehmen.

Also, ganz egal wer immer auch unten so oder so falsch entscheidet, das arme Schwein im Kampfjet ist am Drücker und im Zweifelsfall wird ohnehin alle Schuld dem schwächsten Glied in der Kette zugeschoben, nämlich ihm.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ruyven's Politikecke*

@ ruyven_macaran:

Ich verstehe sehr gut, worum es dir geht, und mir ist auch klar, dass es das Hauptproblem ist erst mal sicher zu sein, dass ein solcher Fall vorliegt, will mir nicht aumalen, was das für einen Aufschrei gäbe, wenn die das erste Flugzeug wegen massiver technischer Störungen abschießen würden .....

Mir geht es aber vielmehr um die Frage: WENN dieser Fall eintritt, was soll man dann machen ? In den Himmel schauen und hoffen, dass die Maschine wo anders aufschlägt ? Dass das schwer umzusetzen ist, ist mir auch klar.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ruyven's Politikecke*

Na gut, wenn du den schweren Teil auch zu schwer findest, als dass man über solche Themen überhaupt diskutieren (geschweige denn Gesetze dazu verabschieden sollte), dann machen wir den einfachen Teil halt schwer genug, damit eine Diskussion draus wird  :

Sicherlich hast du recht, dass bei der Wahl "300 oder 3000 Tote" die Antwort klar auf der Hand liegt.
Im großen Maßstab betrachtet stellen sich aber die beiden Fragen:
Wie oft stehen wir vor dieser Entscheidung?
und
Ist es die Antwort für dieses eine Mal wert, die ganze Zeit über ein Loch in die Rechtsstaatlichkeit, gar die Menschenrechte zu schlagen?

Machen wir uns damit nicht auch gerade vor Kulturkreisen, denen gegenüber wir uns moralisch überlegen fühlen, lächerlich?
Wollen wir unsere Ideale verraten, weil wir Angst haben, dass sich jederzeit ein Ereigniss wiederholen könnte, dass nur ein einziges Mal stattgefunden hat? Und dessen Auswirkungen im Vergleich zum Ganzen gesehen eigentlich nur symbolisch waren?
Wollen wir den Verursachern die Genugtuung verschaffen, dass wir als Reaktion auf ihrer Aktion noch ein weiteres Fundament auseinander nehmen?
Sind nicht eigentlich wir diejenigen, die uns "terrorisieren"?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ruyven's Politikecke*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Na gut, wenn du den schweren Teil auch zu schwer findest, als dass man über solche Themen überhaupt diskutieren (geschweige denn Gesetze dazu verabschieden sollte), dann machen wir den einfachen Teil halt schwer genug, damit eine Diskussion draus wird  :


Versteh ich nich xD



> Sicherlich hast du recht, dass bei der Wahl "300 oder 3000 Tote" die Antwort klar auf der Hand liegt.
> Im großen Maßstab betrachtet stellen sich aber die beiden Fragen:
> Wie oft stehen wir vor dieser Entscheidung?
> und
> ...


Hui, na da hast du ja was angebrochen .... ich fühle mich gerade dazu veranlasst einen sehr langen Text zu schreiben, ist aber zu spät + mein letztes Bier hat grad das Zeitliche gesegnet -.- 

Morgen nach der ersten Kanne Kaffee gehts dann weiter .....


----------



## AndreasMarkert (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ruyven's Politikecke*

Vielleicht...analysieren...bevor...ach egal, hab...kapiert. O.K. viel Spaß noch hier.


----------



## TBrain (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ruyven's Politikecke*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Tjo - ich sage mal, dass gleiche Problem schlägt zur Zeit auf einer Ebene zu, auf der für den Job ausgebildete Spezialisten, die Millionen dafür gezahlt kriegen, sich 24/7/52 über nichts anderes einen Gedanken zu machen, was denn die richtige Entscheidung wäre.
> Oder anders: Der Kleinanleger hat weder eine reelle Chance noch wird er das Bedürfniss haben, sich wirklich ausreichend zu informieren. Nicht mal der Großanleger kriegt das hin.



?

Was verstehst du unter "ausreichend informiert"? Man kann natürlich nicht erwarten so viele Informationen zu bekommen, damit man die Zukunft exakt voraussagen kann. Das ist einfach nicht möglich. Nicht umsonst gibt es Wörter wie "Risiko". Wenn jemand ein Risiko eingeht, muss er auch damit rechnen, dass es eintreten kann. Ist ja klar. Wenn man das nicht möchte, darf man keine Risiken eingehen.



> Der Kleinanleger hat weder eine reelle Chance noch wird er das *Bedürfniss* haben, sich wirklich ausreichend zu informieren.



Wenn man nicht das Bedürfnis hat sich ausreichend zu informieren... naja dann kann einem das Geld ja nicht so wichtig sein, imo.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ruyven's Politikecke*



AndreasMarkert schrieb:


> .....
> 
> @topic
> ..................  in diesem Falle gibt es nicht *die *einzig wahre Lösung, ..............



Wieso haben eigentlich so viele Menschen in Deutschland ein Defizit mit unserem Grundgesetz? Das Bundesverfassungsgericht hat wiederholt entschieden, daß sich niemand anmaßen darf Menschenleben gegeneinander aufzuwiegen. Und damit ist eigentlich auch schon Ende der Diskussion zur Anzahl der Opfer.... selbst dann, wenn die Koalition mit ihrem Verfassungsbruch durchkommen sollte.

Das wäre jedoch die einzige Argumentation, die eine Grundgsetzänderung nötig machen würde, denn alle anderen angeführten "Argumente" wiegen diese Entscheidung nicht auf.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ruyven's Politikecke*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Versteh ich nich xD



Schwerer Teil des Problems: Wie stell ich mit Sicherheit fest, dass ich es mit einem Flugzeug unter der Kontrolle von Selbstmordterroristen zu tun habe?
Leichter Teil des Problems: Was mach ich, wenn ichs rausgefunden habe?

Den ersten Teil seh ich als extrem problematisch an - und du scheinbar auch. Wenn sich beide einig sind, dass man da kaum was sinnvolles zu sagen kann, brauchen wir auch nicht drüber diskutieren, ob man sinnvolle Gesetze dazu machen kann.

Der zweite Teil dagegen ist, wenn man nur den Einzelfall betrachtet, so glasklar, dass sich eine Diskussion auch erübrigt.
Also blähen wir das ganze zu einer gesamtgesellschaftlichen Überlegung auf 



> Hui, na da hast du ja was angebrochen .... ich fühle mich gerade dazu veranlasst einen sehr langen Text zu schreiben, ist aber zu spät + mein letztes Bier hat grad das Zeitliche gesegnet -.-



Ich trauer mit dir und freue mich auf den langen Text nachm Aufwachen.




AndreasMarkert schrieb:


> viel Spaß noch hier.



Hu?



TBrain schrieb:


> Was verstehst du unter "ausreichend informiert"? Man kann natürlich nicht erwarten so viele Informationen zu bekommen, damit man die Zukunft exakt voraussagen kann. Das ist einfach nicht möglich. Nicht umsonst gibt es Wörter wie "Risiko". Wenn jemand ein Risiko eingeht, muss er auch damit rechnen, dass es eintreten kann. Ist ja klar. Wenn man das nicht möchte, darf man keine Risiken eingehen.



Unter "ausreichend informiert" verstehe ich eine Informationsgrundlage, die ausreicht, um schwerwiegende Rückschläge zu vermeiden und Entscheidungen so zu treffen, dass man im Schnitt Gewinn macht.
Offensichtlich sind aber selbst ein langjähriges Studium, viel Berufserfahrung und tag-tägliche Beschäftigung mit nichts anderem als diesem Thema absolut unzureichend. 
Somit es vom Kleinanleger, der vielleicht eine Stunde die Woche übrig hat (wenn er nicht andere Dinge vernachlässigt), nicht zu erwarten oder zu verlangen, dass er ausreichend informiert ist.



> Wenn man nicht das Bedürfnis hat sich ausreichend zu informieren... naja dann kann einem das Geld ja nicht so wichtig sein, imo.



Es gibt halt wichtigere Dinge als Geld und wie oben dargelegt ist man selbst dann, wenn man diese vollkommen vernachlässigt, nur unzureichend informiert.
Vermutlich reicht die Zeit des Durchschnittsbürgers kaum aus, um auch nur die Qualität/Vertrauenswürdigkeit verschiedener Informationsquellen zu beurteilen, geschweige denn ihre Aussage im Gesamtkontext des Marktes zu interpretieren und auf seine eigenen Möglichkeiten zu übertragen.


----------



## TBrain (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ruyven's Politikecke*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Unter "ausreichend informiert" verstehe ich eine Informationsgrundlage, die ausreicht, um schwerwiegende Rückschläge zu vermeiden und Entscheidungen so zu treffen, dass man im Schnitt Gewinn macht.
> Offensichtlich sind aber selbst ein langjähriges Studium, viel Berufserfahrung und tag-tägliche Beschäftigung mit nichts anderem als diesem Thema absolut unzureichend.



So eine Entscheidung kann man in 2 Minuten treffen. Willst du langfristig sicher Gewinn machen, investiere nur in sichere Sachen. Sparbuch, Konto, Bundesanleihen. Damit macht man Gewinn, ohne ein Risiko einzugehen (abgesehen von dem Risiko, dass das ganze System zusammenbricht).

Will man aber mehr als diesen risikolosen Gewinn, muss man ein Risiko eingehen. Und Risiken können nun mal auch eintreten, das muss jeder wissen.

Aufwand: 2 Minuten und etwas gesunder Menschenverstand.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ruyven's Politikecke*

Aufwand: 2 Minuten, wenn ich mich auf TBrains Aussage über sicher/unsicher verlasse 
Tausende Kleinanleger haben nichts anderes gemacht - sich auf die Sicherheitsbeurteilungen anderer zu verlassen. Ein paar verdammt-groß-Anleger auch.
Wie sich jetzt herausgestellt hat ist es aber sehr schwer, eine vernünftige Risikoanalyse zu finden.
Zu schwer.


----------



## TBrain (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ruyven's Politikecke*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aufwand: 2 Minuten, wenn ich mich auf TBrains Aussage über sicher/unsicher verlasse



ließt du nicht, was ich schreibe? Ich hab dir oben versucht klar zu machen, dass du dich nicht auf Andere verlassen sollst! 



> Tausende Kleinanleger haben nichts anderes gemacht - sich auf die Sicherheitsbeurteilungen anderer zu verlassen. Ein paar verdammt-groß-Anleger auch.


schön blöd sind/waren die.



> Wie sich jetzt herausgestellt hat ist es aber sehr schwer, eine vernünftige Risikoanalyse zu finden.
> Zu schwer.


Schreib doch nicht so einen Unfug. Deine Bisherigen Ausführungen gehen etwa in diese Richtung:

1. ich möchte ein Risiko eingehen und
2. ich möchte damit Gewinn machen
3. tritt das Risiko ein, so liegt es allein daran, dass man die Situation nicht überblicken kann

Mir schein, dir ist die Bedeutung des Begriffs "Risiko" nicht geläufig.



> *Risiko*  [italienisch] _das, _Wagnis, Gefahr; in der Wirtschaft Verlustgefahren, Unsicherheits- und Zufälligkeitsfaktoren, die mit jeder wirtschaftlichen Tätigkeit verbunden sind. ...


http://lexikon.meyers.de/wissen/Risiko+(Sachartikel)


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ruyven's Politikecke*



TBrain schrieb:


> ließt du nicht, was ich schreibe? Ich hab dir oben versucht klar zu machen, dass du dich nicht auf Andere verlassen sollst!
> 
> schön blöd sind/waren die.



Obwohl ich den Kerl eigentlich nicht so recht ab kann, hab ich mir gestern nacht mal die Sendung "Kerner" angetan.

Da wurde deutlich gemacht, daß gerade von den Banken für hochriskante Geldanlagen 100%ige Sicherheit suggeriert wurde und man lediglich auf die Gefahr des Verlustes von Boni hinwies. Wer von sich selber behauptet die Risiken von 340.000 Anlageprodukten überblicken zu können, ist (mit Verlaub gesagt) ein Spinner - und selbst einen Bruchteil davon zu überblicken und abzuschätzen ist für einen "Outsider" unmöglich. Also verläßt man sich auf den der die Produkte vertreibt - richtig, seinen Bankberater (der dafür Provision kassiert daß er den Leuten die eigenen undurchschaubaren Anlageprodukte verauft). So funktioniert unser ganzes System. Ich laß mir auch den Ofensetzer kommen, um meinen Kamin aufzubauen oder laß die Statik von einem Fachmann berechnen.

Richtig wurde in dem Zusammenhang aber auch aufgezeigt, daß sich bei den Deutschen eine Art Zockermentalität breit gemacht hat bei der jeder für sich ein kleiner Analyst zu sein glaubt.
Worauf in dem Zusammenhang nicht hingewiesen wurde, war der Grund warum überhaupt so viele Kleinanleger diese Mentalität entwickelt haben. Auch hier war es wieder die Politik (Bsp.: Telekomaktie) die den Leuten Vertrauen in die Börse und den Markt als unkaputtbare Instrumentarien eingeimpft hat. Desweiteren ist es auch durchaus verständlich wenn ich meine Gelder sinnvoll investieren möchte, mich an den Großen des Systems zu orientieren. Aber ausgerechnet die, zeigt die jetzige Krise sehr deutlich, haben ebenso wenig Ahnung von ihren eigenen Instrumentarien. Sie haben jedoch meist einen Vorteil ggü. dem Kleinanleger. Nämlich Sicherheiten und Verbindlichkeiten untereinander. Wie man sieht, nutzt das in solchen Zeiten aber auch nicht viel.

Die zur Sendung geladenen Gäste konnten eigentlich in großen Teilen überzeugen, auch wenn ich die Grundaussage "Lieber keine Panik sondern Schönreden" für grundsätzlich falsch halte, weil die Selbstreinigungskräfte des Marktes so erst viel zu spät greifen können.

Der Ex-Bundesfinanzminister Eichel als einer der Gäste hat ein paar schöne Ideen eingebracht, wie eine staatliche Steuerung des fehlgeleiteten Systems aussehen könnte, womit er bei mir ein paar Sympatiepunkte erhaschen konnte (sein Konto steht damit jetzt auf nur noch -120P)....

Beispielsweise meinte er, daß man die Anzahl der auf dem Markt vertreibenen Produkte, welche Banken den Kleinanlegern anbieten dürfen erstens drastisch senken muß, zweitens eine umfänglichere Risikoberatung erfolgen muß und zum anderen gerade hochriskante Modelle überhaupt nicht mehr angeboten werden dürfen sollen. Wichtig war in dem Zusammenhang auch die Erwähnung einer "Finanzpolizei", wobei diese Aussage etwas unterging und auch nict näher erläutert wurde.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ruyven's Politikecke*



TBrain schrieb:


> ließt du nicht, was ich schreibe? Ich hab dir oben versucht klar zu machen, dass du dich nicht auf Andere verlassen sollst!
> 
> 
> Schreib doch nicht so einen Unfug. Deine Bisherigen Ausführungen gehen etwa in diese Richtung: _defintiv nicht_




Ähhhh - du erinnerst dich noch an den Anfang dieser Diskussion 



			
				Tbrain schrieb:
			
		

> Was den Schutz von Privatanlegern anbelangt, so hilft da nur Aufklärung und Transparenz.





			
				mich schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Also entweder abschaffen oder mit abfinden, was anderes geht nicht.



Du forderst, dass sich die Anleger besser informieren, ehe sie ein Risiko eingehen.
Ich sage, dass sie sich mit einem für sie vertretbaren Aufwand überhaupt nicht ausreichend informieren können. Schon gar nicht "in 2 Minuten".
Natürlich stehen sie dann vollkommen überrascht vor Konsequenzen, über die sie sich nicht im klaren waren und daran lässt auch rein gar nichts ändern, solange man Leute Dinge tun lässt, die sie für richtig halten, obwohl sie nicht genug Ahnung von der Sache haben.

Nach aktuellem Stand der Dinge scheint aber absolut niemand, der an der Börse spekuliert, genug Ahnung zu haben. Also entweder verbietet man Spekulationen allgemein oder man findet sich damit ab, dass gelegentlich Katastrophen passieren, wenn Millionen von Deppen, von der Gier nach Reichtum getrieben und von zuwenig Verstand (weil nicht möglich) getrieben, irgend was machen. 
Daran kann man in "2 Minuten" nichts ändern.
In 2 Jahren auch nicht.


----------



## DaStash (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ruyven's Politikecke*



			
				ruyven schrieb:
			
		

> Also entweder verbietet man Spekulationen allgemein oder man findet sich damit ab, dass gelegentlich Katastrophen passieren, wenn Millionen von Deppen, von der Gier nach Reichtum getrieben und von zuwenig Verstand (weil nicht möglich) getrieben, irgend was machen.


Naja, eigentlich wäre es ja sogar gut, wenn sich der Markt in regelmäßigen Abständen selber bereinigen würde, so das alle Spekulationsblasen platzen können und demnach wieder mit tatsächlichen Werten gehandelt werden kann. Leider wird auf Grund der Globalisierung dieses Vorgehen unter jeden Umstand versucht zu vermeiden, da die "globalen Konsequenzen", auf Grund der starken Verstrickung der Börsen und Banken weltweit, zu starke Auswirkungen auf die Weltwirtschaft hätte. Kein Wunder das versucht wird das zu vermeiden, wenn man mal bedenkt, das in etwa zwei drittel des täglich bewegtem Geldes an den Börsen, reine Spekulation sind ohne jeglichen Wert. Das tatsächliche Vermögen ist demnach ein Drittel des Jetzigen. Und genau diese Umstände gilt es meiner Meinung nach zu verbieten. Es kann nicht sein das mit "Nichts", Geld verdient werden kann. Wo ist den da noch der Sinn der Börse?

MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ruyven's Politikecke*

Man könnte ja sagen, dass genau das der Sinn ist 

Die Konsequenzen sind beim heutigen, fein verstrickten und globalen Markt jedenfalls nicht regelmäßig zu akzeptieren, weil schlichtweg alle betroffen sind.

Wie man Spekulationen wirkungsvoll verhindern sollte, ohne den kompletten Aktienhandel (und den von z.B. Tulpen und anderen Waren gleich dazu  ) einzustampfen -also die Börse abzuschaffen- ist mir auch ein Rätsel.




*die folgenden 7 Posts wurden aus einem Newsthread verschoben, in den sie thematisch nicht passten.*


----------



## EpeeNoire (18. Oktober 2008)

*PCGH.de: Top 10 VGA: Dollar-Preis führt zu einem Anstieg der Grafikkartenpreise*

Mag sein, dass der Dollar etwas steigt, das wird aber nicht lange so sein - Bankensterben und damit verbundene Weltwirtschaftskriese lässt grüßen.


----------



## Eldorado (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Top 10 VGA: Dollar-Preis führt zu einem Anstieg der Grafikkartenpreise*

Weltwirtschaftskrise beutetet aber auch Inflation in Europa nicht nur in den USA. So kann es im Extremfall kommen das eine Graka mit R770XT mal eben 1000 € kostet.


----------



## Z4Ck (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Top 10 VGA: Dollar-Preis führt zu einem Anstieg der Grafikkartenpreise*



EpeeNoire schrieb:


> Mag sein, dass der Dollar etwas steigt, das wird aber nicht lange so sein - Bankensterben und damit verbundene Weltwirtschaftskriese lässt grüßen.



Bloß gut, dass du das alles so vorhersehen kannst...


----------



## Maxle (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Top 10 VGA: Dollar-Preis führt zu einem Anstieg der Grafikkartenpreise*



Eldorado schrieb:


> Weltwirtschaftskrise beutetet aber auch Inflation in Europa nicht nur in den USA. So kann es im Extremfall kommen das eine Graka mit R770XT mal eben 1000 € kostet.
> 
> @PCGH: Der Hinweis zum Schluss ist toll, so bleiben hier die die Diskussionen aus, die immer geführt wurden, dass dies ja nicht die Absatzzahlen sind.


ne das wrid nicht passieren es wird eine DEflation geben schau dir nurmal die spritpreise an. die leute werden nicht mehr bereit sein viel geld für luxusgüter auszugeben was zur folge haben wird daws alle anbieter billiger werden müssen.bzw insgesamt jede person die etwas zum verkauf anbietet muss billiger werden. ansonsten kauft ja keiner mehr was  .


----------



## greentea908 (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Top 10 VGA: Dollar-Preis führt zu einem Anstieg der Grafikkartenpreise*

Nur sollte man bedenken dass der deutsche Abzock-Staat nicht blöd ist und diese kleinen Mengen bei den Rohstoffen bei einer anderen Steuer wieder reinholt bis die OPEC beschließt, die Förderung zu drosseln. Als ob sich der deutsche Staat jemals an irgendeiner Stelle Geld entgehen ließ 

Dass es nur teurer werden kann ist doch logisch. Klimakatastrophe (dies es nicht gibt) und die angebliche Öl Knappheit werden der Grund Nr. 1 bleiben Geld zu verdienen. Bis zum absoluten Gehtnichtmehr wird man neue Techniken zur Energiegewinnung zurückhalten.


----------



## Leopardgecko (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Top 10 VGA: Dollar-Preis führt zu einem Anstieg der Grafikkartenpreise*



greentea908 schrieb:


> Dass es nur teurer werden kann ist doch logisch. *Klimakatastrophe (dies es nicht gibt) und die angebliche Öl Knappheit* werden der Grund Nr. 1 bleiben Geld zu verdienen. Bis zum absoluten Gehtnichtmehr wird man neue Techniken zur Energiegewinnung zurückhalten.



Auf welchem Planeten lebst du, auf Schlaraffia?
Das sich das Klima ändert, sollte wohl mittlerweile auch der größte Ignorant mitbekommen haben.
Man muß nur 1 und 1 zusammen rechnen, um zu erkennen, das das nicht bis in alle Ewigkeit gut gehen kann.

Und wenn die Öl-Multis anfangen, stillegelegte Ölfelder wieder anzuzapfen, die sie vor Jahren wegen Unrentabilität geschlossen hatten, hat das wohl auch einen Grund.
Nämlich der, das das Öl knapp wird!

Das man neue Techniken zur Energiegewinnung zurückhält, ist leider eine Tatsache, die auch wieder nur auf die Gier der Energiewirtschaft zurückzuführen ist und von der Politik leider auch noch unterstützt wird.
Schließlich sitzen genug Politiker in den Aufsichtsräten der Konzerne und verdienen sich als Lobbyisten noch was nebenbei.

Aber solange es Leute gibt, die einer kommenden Katastrophe ins Auge Blicken, ohne diese erkennen zu wollen, haben die Industriebosse ja nichts zu befürchten...


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Top 10 VGA: Dollar-Preis führt zu einem Anstieg der Grafikkartenpreise*



Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Auf welchem Planeten lebst du, auf Schlaraffia?
> Das sich das Klima ändert, sollte wohl mittlerweile auch der größte Ignorant mitbekommen haben.
> Man muß nur 1 und 1 zusammen rechnen, um zu erkennen, das das nicht bis in alle Ewigkeit gut gehen kann.
> 
> ...



Stimmt. GMV ist was schönes.
Wenn man sich z.B. nicht mehr an die (Grund)schulzeit erinnert braucht man nur die Nachrichten vor 20+ Jahren sich mal anschauen.
MINUS 10°C war da keine Seltenheit, heute läuft man in kurzen Hosen rum.
(Bezogen auf dem Raum D´Dorf)


----------



## Gast3737 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ruyven's Politikecke*

was sagt ihr dazu?





			
				ntv.de schrieb:
			
		

> "Donnerstag, 4. Dezember 2008
> Schlechte ArbeitImmer mehr Aufstocker
> 
> In Deutschland gibt es immer mehr Menschen, die von ihrem Einkommen allein nicht leben können. Dies geht aus einer neuen Statistik der Bundesagentur für Arbeit hervor, aus der die "Süddeutsche Zeitung" zitiert.
> ...


----------



## caine2011 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ruyven's Politikecke*

öl is knapp????????????? wo???????????????
auf welchem planeten lebt ihr denn 
hatet ihr mal wirtschaft in eurer ausbildung?
glaubt ihr wenn öl knapp wäre würde irgendwer sich ein auto leisten können   und folie einfach so weggeworfen werden können??
öl ist knapp bedeutet dass es ein luxusgut ist, das stimmt aberr absolut nicht.


saudi arabien ist ein swing producer der nur soviel öl zapft wie nötig ist um die nachfrage zu sätttigen


tolles argument mit den stilllgelegten öl feldern 
früher (bis vor 20 jahren lies der förderprozess es nicht zu mehr als 40% rentabel aus einem feld herauszuziehen) hat man die felder relativ schnell aufgegeben und nun kann man einfach noch mehr ausbeuten wo ohnehin die infrastruktur noch besteht nd es somit billiger ist als alles neu aufzubauen mit kompletten neuionvestitionen für die gesamte industrie um eine ölquelle


----------



## DaStash (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ruyven's Politikecke*



Caine2011 schrieb:


> öl is knapp????????????? wo???????????????
> auf welchem planeten lebt ihr denn
> hatet ihr mal wirtschaft in eurer ausbildung?
> glaubt ihr wenn öl knapp wäre würde irgendwer sich ein auto leisten können und folie einfach so weggeworfen werden können??
> öl ist knapp bedeutet dass es ein luxusgut ist, das stimmt aberr absolut nicht.


 
Wenn man kurzfristig denkt ist Öl sicherlich nicht knapp. Wenn man die Ölreserven jedoch mittel -und langfristig betrachtet und dazu den steigenden Ölhunger der Schwellenländer mit einbezieht, dann eiß man sehr wohl das Öl knapp ist. Ich denke mal dieser Punkt ist unbestritten.

MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ruyven's Politikecke*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> was sagt ihr dazu?



Verbesserungswürdig.
Aber ein Anstieg von <50000 Arbeitnehmern mit Zuschuss ist in einem Zeitraum, in dem afaik >500000 Arbeitslose einen Job bekommen haben, kein großes Problem. Würde mich nicht mal wundern, wenn ein erheblicher Teil der Leute mit Zuschußbedarf vorher ganz ohne Job dastand und es seinen Job ohne Zuschüsse auch nicht mehr länger geben würde.
Imho also eine gesunde Umverteilung von oben: Das Geld, das gutverdienende einzahlen, wird genutzt, damit andere  überhaupt was verdienen können.


----------



## DaStash (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ruyven's Politikecke*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Verbesserungswürdig.
> Aber ein Anstieg von <50000 Arbeitnehmern mit Zuschuss ist in einem Zeitraum, in dem afaik >500000 Arbeitslose einen Job bekommen haben, kein großes Problem. Würde mich nicht mal wundern, wenn ein erheblicher Teil der Leute mit Zuschußbedarf vorher ganz ohne Job dastand und es seinen Job ohne Zuschüsse auch nicht mehr länger geben würde.
> Imho also eine gesunde Umverteilung von oben: Das Geld, das gutverdienende einzahlen, wird genutzt, damit andere überhaupt was verdienen können.


 
Das der Staat den Unternehmen die Vergütung der Arbeitnehmer subventionieren muss, ist mMn. nur eine Zwischenlösung. Langfristig sollte sich die EU auf einen einheitlichen Mindestlohn einigen. So kann verhindert werden, dass Arbeitsplätze ins Ausland verlagert werden. Dann müsste noch die Standortssubventionierung reglementiert werden, so das für alle Länder mehr oder weniger gleiche Bedingungen herrschen und nicht immer die wirtsch. starken sich die Großunternehmen kaufen können.
Dies würde mMn. auch dazu führen, dass der Faktor Bildung wieder gewichtiger in der Frage wird, wo ein Unternehmen sich niederlässt.

MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Dezember 2008)

Müsste man sich angucken, was für Jobs das sind.
Gibt ja auch viele, die werden nicht verlagert, sondern einfach gar nicht/deutlich seltener/schlechter gemacht. (wenn der Gärtner hier zu teuer ist, kann man die Büsche nicht in Polen stutzen lassen  )
Bei Industriellen Billigjobs hast du eher recht (wenn ich mir die Unterschiede im Lebens- und Gehaltststandard zwischen Schweden und Rumänien angucke, sehe ich aber bis auf weiteres Schwierigkeiten) , aber da müssten zusätzlich noch Importzölle her, sonst verlagert man halt einfach gleich nach außer-EU.


----------



## Fabi-O (5. Dezember 2008)

Etwas zum Öl:

Die Menschen hier in Deutschland regen sich über einen hohen Ölpreis auf (wenn wir ihn mal wieder haben). Gleichzeitig werden sie zu dick, 55% der Deutschen sind zumindest leicht übergewichtig.
Stellt euch mal vor, man könnte Autos mit dem eigenen Hüftgold tanken - man könnte endlich essen, so viel man will!


(Und das nennt sich dann Mobilität, wenn man eine Tonne und mehr Gewicht als Beiladung beschleunigt und abbremst)
Eine kleine Rechnung:

Kinetische Energie eines 55km/h fahrenden Autos von einer Tonne Gewicht (das ist das Gewicht, das ein neuer VW Polo in der leichtesten Version auf die Waage bringt) :  *~117Kilojoule* 

Diese Energie umgerechnet in die Geschwindigkeit eines Menschen von 75 kg ergibt: *201km/h*

Und bei einem Auto, das 120km/h fährt, wäre der Mensch mit der gleichen Energie knapp 440 km/h schnell - das macht dem Transrapid Konkurrenz - oder auch könnte man damit 56m in die Höhe fliegen.


----------



## Gast3737 (5. Dezember 2008)

Der Mindestlohn soll ja kommen nur mal wieder für drei Branchen mehr..nicht für die abgezockten und ausgenutzten Zeitarbeiter...
ich habe selbst dort mal gearbeitet..und kann dir sagen wie es ist wenn du weniger als die hälfte von dem Verdienst des Kollegen bekommst und du das selbe machen musst...es ist klar das du dann keine Lust mehr hast und auch die hälfte machst...denkst du du wirst gekündigt? nö die halten dich bis du verrottest..
Dann kommt mir solch ein CDU Politiker der dann behauptet es ist nicht nötig dies einzuführen, weil die Zeitarbeiter schlechtere Leistung bringen und es den Unternehmen zuviel kosten würde...was war eigentlich dem Zeitarbeiter boom? davor ging es doch auch..*ich fordere für alle 7,50€, und gleichen Lohn für gleiche Arbeit*


----------



## DaStash (5. Dezember 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> Dann kommt mir solch ein CDU Politiker der dann behauptet es ist nicht nötig dies einzuführen, weil die Zeitarbeiter schlechtere Leistung bringen und es den Unternehmen zuviel kosten würde...was war eigentlich dem Zeitarbeiter boom? davor ging es doch auch..*ich fordere für alle 7,50€, und gleichen Lohn für gleiche Arbeit*


 
MMn. hat die CDU ihre marktwirtschaftliche Kompetenz durch das Auftreten diverser parteiinterner Wirtschaftsexperten(siehe 04.12.08 Studio Friedmann, das war nur noch peinlich. Laut diesem Experten haben wir in Deutschland keine Wirtschaftskrise) verloren. Für Angela Merkel ist das ZUM ERSTEN MAL in ihrer Karriere als Bundeskanzlerin eine richtige Prüfung. Wenn sie diese nicht besteht und zur Zeit sieht es nicht gut aus, siehe zurückhaltende Art bezüglich der Finanzkrise, dann wird die CDU als Gesamtpartei schweren Schaden nehmen, auch wenn sie sicherlich versuchen wird die Verantwortung mit dem Koalitionspartner zu teilen.

@Fabi-O

LOL 
Was soll uns der Vergleich, der sich mir leider nicht gänzlich erschließt, sagen?

MfG


----------



## DerSitzRiese (5. Dezember 2008)

Vielleicht da das Verhältnis Autogewicht/Insassenanzahl alles andere als optimal ist. Damit hätte er recht. Wenn ich an einer Ampel stehe und sehe das 80% aller Autos nur den Fahrer beherbergen, stimmt einen das schon nachdenklich. Ich finde alleine sollte man nur mit einem Kleinstwagen unterwegs sein. Alles andere ist pure Verschwendung. Fahrgemeinschaften sollten viel mehr gefördert werden. Das gilt besonderst für fette Menschen .


----------



## DaStash (5. Dezember 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Vielleicht da das Verhältnis Autogewicht/Insassenanzahl alles andere als optimal ist. Damit hätte er recht. Wenn ich an einer Ampel stehe und sehe das 80% aller Autos nur den Fahrer beherbergen, stimmt einen das schon nachdenklich. Ich finde alleine sollte man nur mit einem Kleinstwagen unterwegs sein. Alles andere ist pure Verschwendung. Fahrgemeinschaften sollten viel mehr gefördert werden. Das gilt besonderst für fette Menschen .


 
Da ist was dran. Nur wie soll man das umsetzen? Ich würde Bsp. gerne eine Fahrgemeinschaft machen, nur macht niemand in unserer Firma zur gleichen Zeit feierabend. Ich denke so wird es den meisten Leuten gehen. Am Wochenende hingegen ist das Auto in der Regel ausgelastet was demnach dagegen spricht mit einem Kleinstwagen zur Arbeit zu fahren. Dann müsste man nämlich zwei Autos haben, was in Endeffekt die schlechtere Wahl wäre. 

MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Dezember 2008)

Hmm - müsste man mal durchrechnen, ein Auto mit
- Platz für eine Person und vielleicht noch nen Kasten Wasser
- Höchstgeschwindigkeit von vielleicht 80km/h (auf Strecken bis 50km unter Einberechnung der Suchzeiten für Parkplätze konkurrenzfähig  )
- typischer Geschwindigkeit (und daran angemessene passive Sicherheit) von 50km/h
- für stop&go optimierten Antrieb (starker Hybrid)
oder kurz: Ein 3/4-Rad-Roller mit Dach
dürfte sich (vor allem bei den möglichen Stückzahlen) so billig und einfach herstellen lassen, dass er sich vermutlich schon nach wenigen Jahren amortisiert hätte - sowohl ökologisch als auch ökonomisch. (im Vergleich zu einem nicht unerheblichen Teil der in der täglichen Pendlerkolonne zu beobachtenden Modellen vermutlich schon nach wenigen Monaten)

Noch sinnvoller wären natürlich Fahrräder und öffentliche Verkehrsmittel, aber das ist ja dann sowas von öko, dass sich keiner traut mitzumachen


----------



## DerSitzRiese (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich mach mit. In Berlin brauch man absolut kein Auto. Mit den Öffentlichen ist man fast immer schneller.


----------



## Fabi-O (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde, Fahrradwege müssten einfach viel viel viel stärker gefördert werden uind gebaut werden, die erfordern ja nicht so nen krassen einschnitt in die umwelt wie Autostrassen, zudem würde es garantiert weniger Unfälle geben, wären die Menschen nur auf Fahrrädern unterwegs, da sie dann ja unmittelbar von Unfällen betroffen werden und die Maximalgeschwindigkeit sowieso 50 km/h im Ebenen nicht überschreitet. Und man wird weniger dick, wenn man Fahrrad fährt.
Fahrrad fahren ist einfach so toll, trotzdem fährt der 08/15-Mensch lieber Auto und macht sich keinen Gedanken, solange Gas, Bremse und Lenkrad funktioniert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Dezember 2008)

Naja, es gibt auch noch sowas wie schlechtes Wetter und in Zeiten zunehmend knapperer Arbeitsplätze gibts auch mal Leute, die unschuldig mehr als 20km vom Arbeitsplatz wohnen - nur Fahrradwege reichen da nicht.
Aber wie gesagt: Wenn man eine enggetackte Bus- oder Bahnlinie mit ausreichend Platz für Fahrräder hat, so dass man maximal 2km zur und 2km von der Station fahren muss, dann wird das ganze eine sehr flotte und komfortable Angelegenheit.


----------



## Fabi-O (6. Dezember 2008)

Jo schlechtes Wetter gibts auch, aber auch dann kann man Fahrrad fahren, macht dann nur weniger Spass.

Da mit den Pendlern hast du schon Recht. Aber alles ist besser als der jetzige Status, wo man in jedem Auto nur eine Person sieht. Ich finde, da sollte die Politik mal eingreifen, man könnte theorethisch somit ja das  durch Pendler bedingte Verkehrsaufkommen bis zu vierteln.


----------



## Gast3737 (6. Dezember 2008)

ich kann mich noch an die DDR erinnern damals sind die Busse fast jede 1/4h gefahren und das auf dem Dorf in Mitten der Wallachei des Spreewalds. Jetzt fährt dort der Bus ca. alle 1h mal...

hier in Erfurt ist es auch sehr schön die Straßenbahn fährt alle 5 Minuten ab...das ist ein Beispiel von Verkehrsführung nur Berlin toppt das ganze...

Ich finde die Preise müssten für die Bahn massiv gesenkt werden, so das die Bahn die günstige und stressfreie Alternative zum Auto ist. Ich fahre nur mit dem Auto in den Spreewald zu besuch weil es billiger ist..sonst würde ich mit der Bahn fahren. aber wenn wir beide zusammen per Bahn 120€ bezahlen ist es zu teuer...mit Auto kostet es die hälfte...

Was hätte es für Vorteile wenn die öffentlichen die Preise zu senken? hier paar Antworten:

neue Arbeitsplätze
Kapazitätsauslastung gegen 95% ggü heutigen geschätzten 65%
Kostengünstiger und stressfreier Verkehr
Senken den CO2 Ausstoßes um mehrere Millionen Tonnen
Die Innenstädte können zu Verkehrsberuhigten Zonen gemacht werden
Kein Stress bei der Parkplatzsuche
Man ist bei entsprechender Anbindung und Vernetzung schneller als wie mit dem Auto
Die Nebenkosten für das Auto fallen weg
Es ist Sicherer


----------



## Fabi-O (6. Dezember 2008)

Dito.

Aber noch nicht mal der Schwerlastverkehr ist überwiegend auf der Bahn... da besteht so riesiger Handlungsbedarf.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (6. Dezember 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Ich mach mit. In Berlin brauch man absolut kein Auto. Mit den Öffentlichen ist man fast immer schneller.



Würde ich gerne nutzen (die Öffentlichen). Nur wenn ich früh um drei zur Arbeit muß (Tempelhof -> Schöneweide), wie soll ich denn das in einer angemessenen Zeit schaffen? Mit dem Pkw bin ich in 10Min da und hole noch nen Kollegen ausm Plänterwald ab (der benötigt um diese Uhrzeit mit den Öffentlichen 45Min für 4km Arbeitsweg).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Dezember 2008)

4km schaff ich in 10 Minuten auch ohne Auto.
Aber zu lockere Taktung, gerade auch nachts (oder schlichtweg miese Linienführung - gerade auch in Berlin) sind ein Problem, dass man erstmal beheben muss.
(Aber natürlich richtet man die Zahl der Busse nach der Zahl der Mitfahrenden - die halt immer weniger werden, je weniger Busse fahren...)


----------



## DaStash (6. Dezember 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 4km schaff ich in 10 Minuten auch ohne Auto.
> Aber zu lockere Taktung, gerade auch nachts (oder schlichtweg miese Linienführung - gerade auch in Berlin) sind ein Problem, dass man erstmal beheben muss.
> (Aber natürlich richtet man die Zahl der Busse nach der Zahl der Mitfahrenden - die halt immer weniger werden, je weniger Busse fahren...)



Ich muss zur Arbeit von Treptow nach Spandau fahren. Dafür würde ich mit öffentlichen genau 1 Stunde und 15 Min. brauchen. Mit Auto brauche ich ca.30 Min(Stadtautobahn). Ich spare also pro Woche 6 Std wöchentlich, die ich als Freizeit zur Verfügung habe. Des Weiteren kann ich laut Musik hören und rauchen.  Ich will nur ungern auf Öffentliche umsteigen bei solch einer Entfernung. Wenn ich näher am Arbeitsplatz wohnen würde wäre das Fahrrad mein Transportmittel Nummer eins. Ich mags einfach auch nicht jeden Tag diesen miesgelaunten Gesichtern in den völlig überfüllten Sbahnen zu begegnen, dass spielt für mich eben auch eine Rolle, die Reisequallität  . Die Öffentlichen sind in meinen Augen sehr unattraktiv als Fortbewegungsmittel und solange diesbezüglich nicht mehr gemacht wird, denke ich nicht das der Zulauf ohne Preissenkung weiterhin den Anklang findet wie jetzt zur Zeit ist.

MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Dezember 2008)

Wann hast du das zum letzten mal überprüft?
Die S9 fährt afaik schon recht lange von Spandau bis Treptower Park durch und braucht *guck* 45min laut Fahrplan. Macht zwar immer noch 2 Stunden die Woche, aber die verbringst du sonst ja eh beim HNO- oder *gibts Spezialisten für Lunge?*- Arzt im Wartezimmer 
(Wenn man noch die Zeit mit reinnimmt, die du sonst für politische Bildung aufwendest -Zeitung wird in Zukunft aufm Weg zu Arbeit gelesen- gehts auf +/-0 auf)

Und preislich ist ne Monatskarte je nach Autotyp sogar die billigere Lösung.

Dagegen, dass man seine Mitmenschen nicht mag, können die Öffentlichen natürlich wenig machen - die Konzepte "Stadt" und "Arbeitsplatz in Firma" sehen Isolation einfach nicht vor 


P.S.:
Das soll nicht heißen, dass öffentliche nicht oft nen Umweg sind (von mir zu einem Teil der Uni bräuchte ich nur mit Bussen vermutlich 30-45 Minuten, mitm Fahrrad 5-10, mitm Auto 10-15) - aber wenn man ne direkte Verbindung hat, kann man sich nicht mehr rausreden.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (6. Dezember 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 4km schaff ich in 10 Minuten auch ohne Auto.



Nun gut, dann wäre wohl zu erwähnen, dass darin schon 20 Min Fußweg enthalten sind (die Bahn fährt ja nicht von Tür zu Tor).
Und da wir Müllwerker sind, sind wir über jede Minute, die wir im Warmen verbringen können dankbar. Wir sind schon lange genug am Tage an der "frischen" Luft.


----------



## DaStash (6. Dezember 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wann hast du das zum letzten mal überprüft?
> Die S9 fährt afaik schon recht lange von Spandau bis Treptower Park durch und braucht *guck* 45min laut Fahrplan. Macht zwar immer noch 2 Stunden die Woche, aber die verbringst du sonst ja eh beim HNO- oder *gibts Spezialisten für Lunge?*- Arzt im Wartezimmer
> (Wenn man noch die Zeit mit reinnimmt, die du sonst für politische Bildung aufwendest -Zeitung wird in Zukunft aufm Weg zu Arbeit gelesen- gehts auf +/-0 auf)
> 
> ...


 
Fakt: S3 von Adlershof nach Westend, dann Bus bis Ruheleben. Da läßt sich nichts rüttel. Es bleiben 1 Stunde und 15 Minuten. 

Ich bin früher auch imemr mit Öffentlichen, trotz Auto, gefahren aber irgendwann hatte ich keine Lust mehr auf die miese Laune und die ewige Sitzplatzsuche. Jeden Tag eine Stunde stehen in der SBahn ist wirklich kein Vergnügen.  Das Einzige was mir wirklich fehlt ist das Lesen in den Öffentlichen aber irgendwo muss man ja imemr Abstriche machen.
Wie gesagt ich würde auch gerne eine Fahrgemeinschaft machen oder mit Fahrrad fahren. Aber Gleitzeit und weiter Weg(sind erstaunliche 60km am Tag---> innerhalb Berlins) sind "leider" Faktoren die mich unter diesen Bedingungen zum Soloautofahrer machen, auch wenn ich weiß das es suboptimal ist.

MfG


----------



## DerSitzRiese (6. Dezember 2008)

Die S3 fährt nicht über Adlershof. Die fährt von Erkner nach Ostbahnhof.

Aber ich bin auch lange von Baumschulenweg nach U-Paulsternstr. (Siemensstadt) gefahren. ne Stunde biste da schon unterwegs. Und das Auto is für die Strecke, dank Stadtautobahn, wirklich besser. Aber das ist eine Ausnahme. Ohne die tägliche Bahnfahrt würde ich meinen Spiegel nie innerhalb einer Woche schaffen. Sitzprobleme habe ich eigentlich nie.

Zb. meine damalige Strecke zur FH: von S-Baumschulenweg nach S-Blankenburg kann man in 30min mit der S8 durchfahren. Das schafft man mit dem Auto nicht. Und zu "Studentenzeiten" war die Bahn auch immer angenehm leer.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (6. Dezember 2008)

Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Würde ich gerne nutzen (die Öffentlichen). Nur wenn ich früh um drei zur Arbeit muß (Tempelhof -> Schöneweide), wie soll ich denn das in einer angemessenen Zeit schaffen? Mit dem Pkw bin ich in 10Min da und hole noch nen Kollegen ausm Plänterwald ab (der benötigt um diese Uhrzeit mit den Öffentlichen 45Min für 4km Arbeitsweg).




laut bvg.de braucht man von Tempelhof nach Schöneweide max 15mins.

edit: sorry, zu 3e schaffste das natrülich nicht


----------



## DaStash (7. Dezember 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Die S3 fährt nicht über Adlershof. Die fährt von Erkner nach Ostbahnhof.


 Ja kann sein, dann wars die S9 oder so 
Bin halt schon länger net mehr die strecke gefahren, erst recht nicht seit dem seit geraumer Zeit zwischen adlershof und schöneweide Pendelverkehr in regelmäßigen Abständen ist.

MfG


----------



## Malkav85 (7. Dezember 2008)

Was haben Fahrpläne mit Politik zu tun?


----------



## DaStash (7. Dezember 2008)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Was haben Fahrpläne mit Politik zu tun?


 
Im Entferntesten ging es eigentlich um das Öl und um die Tatsache wie viele Leute Autofahren, auch bei geringem Nutzen.

MfG


----------



## Fabi-O (7. Dezember 2008)

Fahrpläne->öffentliche Verkehrsmittel->Verkehr->Klima
Wenn das mal kein Politikum ist.


----------



## bobby (7. Dezember 2008)

politik ist was für menschen die nichts verstehen
die es verstehen machen keine politik

(also ich bin dagegen das fahrpläne die politiker machen)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Dezember 2008)

Wenn die ersten Zeilen auch im Umkehrschluss stimmen, dann machen Politiker bereits die Fahrpläne


----------



## Fabi-O (7. Dezember 2008)

Jo, die Tariffahrpläne.


----------



## riedochs (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Linke*

Hier in Hessen sind ja nächstes WE wahlen. Die Linken sind für mich immer noch keine Option.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Linke*



riedochs schrieb:


> Hier in Hessen sind ja nächstes WE wahlen. Die Linken sind für mich immer noch keine Option.



Kann ich verstehen. 

Aber was wählst du? Etwa Koch?


----------



## Pokerclock (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Linke*

Ich wähle den, der die Studiengebühren nicht mehr einführt. Koch hatte zwar gesagt, dass er die Gebühren 2009 nicht einführen will. Aber 2009 heißt nicht 2010 oder darüber hinaus.

Bei den Extremen Parteien ist es oftmals so, dass die "Führerschaft" gebildete Leute sind mit hohen Bildungsabschlüssen. Eloquenz ist auch oft zu finden. Allerdings sind das die Mindestvoraussetzungen für erfolgreiche Politik. Nicht aber für gute Politik.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Linke*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich wähle den, der die Studiengebühren nicht mehr einführt.



LV Hessen Bndnis 90 / Die Grnen – Nein zu Studiengebhren! 

Tarek FTW!!!


----------



## riedochs (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Linke*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Kann ich verstehen.
> 
> Aber was wählst du? Etwa Koch?



Ist eine Option.
Die SED, Ökorerroristen und Lügenheinis fallen schonmal raus.


----------



## Pokerclock (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Linke*

Nun, ich habe schon gewählt. Briefwahl macht es möglich. Ich war sehr erstaunt, dass doch recht wenig Parteien diesmal angetreten sind. Eine Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera. Letztlich hatte ich mich für AIDS entschieden.

Am meisten vermisst hatte ich "DIE VIOLETTEN - Die spirituelle Partei Deutschlands".


----------



## DerSitzRiese (12. Januar 2009)

Hessenwahl:

Damit es im Linkethread nicht zu Offtopic wird, geht es hier weiter.



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Nun, ich habe schon gewählt. Briefwahl macht es möglich. Ich war sehr erstaunt, dass doch recht wenig Parteien diesmal angetreten sind. Eine Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera. Letztlich hatte ich mich für AIDS entschieden.
> 
> Am meisten vermisst hatte ich "DIE VIOLETTEN - Die spirituelle Partei Deutschlands".



Pest und Cholera ist heilbar. Aids nicht. 

Badesalz zur Landtagswahl: "Nicht alle Roland-Koch-Wähler sind depressiv" - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik


----------



## Pokerclock (12. Januar 2009)

Am Ende des Wahltages werden CDU und FDP eine hübsche Mehrheit haben und die werden dort weitermachen, wo sie vor einem Jahr aufgehört haben.

Aus der Sicht eines Studenten führt diese Konstellation zu einer großen Ungewissheit. Was nutzen einem Steuergeschenke von 10€ Kindergeld im Monat, wenn in ein, zwei oder drei Jahren ein Beschluss gefasst wird, dass ich 1.000 € im Jahr zu zahlen habe. Mit der Erfahrung, dass ich nicht wirklich einen Nutzen davon habe. In den Technik-Berufen sieht das aber anders aus. Das muss ich dazu sagen. Es geht aber dummerweise um mich.

Etwaige Studentenkredite sind ein schlechter Witz. Ein Kollege hatte erst vor kurzem Post (von der Dresdner Bank), was er denn zu bezahlen habe, wenn er einen bestimmten Nettolohn vorzuweisen hat. Man könnte ja jetzt meinen, dass es 1.000 € sein sollten (Zwei Semester), aber nein. Es sind 1.096 €, wobei jedes Jahr indem nicht zurück bezahlt wird, weitere 9,6 % effektive Jahreszinsen hinzu kommen. Am Ende des Tages kommen da mal schnell 1.500 € zu Stande und das für nur zwei Semester Inanspruchnahme. Wie sieht das später mal bei 10 Semestern aus? Und nicht jeder Student, verdient nach dem Studium sofort 1.400 € netto. Die Zeit kommt auch noch hinzu. 

Ich habe die CDU/FDP nicht gewählt. Für mich als Student sind diese beiden Parteien ebenso scheinheilig, wie die gute Ypsi und ihr SPD Verein (Stichworte Gewissen und DIE LINKE). Sie wissen es nur besser zu verheimlichen. GRÜNE und LINKE sind auch keine Option. Das hat aber andere Gründe, die ich hier nicht weiter ausbreite.

Bleibt am Ende nur das Gefühl von Ohnmacht und Hilflosigkeit beim Kreuzchen machen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Januar 2009)

Abwarten und gemütlich machen.
Imho wirds spannend, weil sich die CDU derarte Anti-SPD aufgestellt hat, dass ein erheblicher Teil der Wähler auch zu den Grünen wechseln könnte - mit dem Ergebniss, dass Schwarz-Gelb (nett, dass die Koalitionen schon wieder fest stehen. Aber wer lernfähig ist, ist halt nicht in der Politik) die 51% am ehesten durch Verschiebungen SPD->Nichtwähler erreichen dürfte.
Fallen die zu klein aus, ist vor der Wahl nach der Wahl 
(Ich hoffe drauf. Wird extrem interessant zu sehen, wie sich die Parteien dann verhalten. Diesmal kann es sich ja eigentlich erst recht keiner erlauben, seine Koalitionsversprechen zu brechen - aber ich bin mir sicher, noch ne Wahl will erst recht keiner  )

@Sitzriese:
Gute Idee, dass auszulagern - hab mal die restlichen Postings auch hierher verschoben.


----------



## kill_bill (12. Januar 2009)

Auch wenn ich altersbedingt (noch) zur Fraktion der Nichtwähler gehöre, möchte ich euch trotzdem mit meiner Meinung erfreuen 

Ich finde es einfach unglaublich, dass so ein Irrläufer wie Koch wahrscheinlich die Gelegenheit bekommt, weiter seine Politik von gestern zu machen. Ich erinnere nur an die "Anti-Ausländer" Masche vom letzten Mal. Das ist einfach nur schmutzig.

Und wir sollten die SPD auch nicht einfach auf die SED reduzieren, finde ich. Die ham zumindest bessere Ideen als der Koch (Energiewende usw.)

Und ausgerechnet die Studenten, die Zukunft Deutschlands , zu belasten, nur damit der Staat kein eigenes Geld in die Unis investieren muss, find ich auch bescheuert

lg bill


----------



## DerSitzRiese (12. Januar 2009)

kill_bill schrieb:


> Und wir sollten die SPD auch nicht einfach auf die SED reduzieren, finde ich. Die ham zumindest bessere Ideen als der Koch (Energiewende usw.)



Mit SED meinte der verehrte riedochs wohl eher die Die Linke (PDS).

Zum Rest kann ich nur zustimmen.


----------



## JePe (12. Januar 2009)

kill_bill schrieb:


> Ich erinnere nur an die "Anti-Ausländer" Masche vom letzten Mal. Das ist einfach nur schmutzig.



Wogegen stetig daran zu erinnern, seinen Wahlkampf darauf zu reduzieren und ihn unterschwellig als rechtsextrem zu klassifizieren, natuerlich blitzeblank ist und keinesfalls von Loechern im eigenen Parteiprogramm ablenken soll.

Ich melde ausserdem Zweifel daran an, dass es eine "Masche" ist, Dinge wie Integrationsverweigerung oder den beachtlich grossen Anteil eines kleinen Teils der Bevoelkerung an spezifischen, zumeist aber schweren Verbrechen zu thematisieren: Wahlkampfzeiten sind dafuer nicht besser oder schlechter geeignet als Nichtwahlkampfzeiten. Eine "Masche" scheint mir eher, jedes kritische Herangehen an die genannten Themenkomplexe reflexartig als "rechts" zu etikettieren und sich so hochwirksam jeder Diskussion zu entziehen. Leider funktioniert das aber bis heute sehr gut.



kill_bill schrieb:


> Und ausgerechnet die Studenten, die Zukunft Deutschlands , zu belasten, nur damit der Staat kein eigenes Geld in die Unis investieren muss, find ich auch bescheuert



Glaubst Du ernsthaft, von den eher symbolischen Studiengebuehren sei das hessische Hochschulsystem finanzierbar?

Uebrigens: fuer das Wintersemester 07 / 08 haben sich an den hessischen Hochschulen 23.900 Personen eingeschrieben - trotz Studiengebuehren ein Anstieg um ca. 1 Prozent im Vergleich zum Vorjahreszeitraum. Sachen gibt´s ...

3.350 -also ca. 14 Prozent- davon waren Auslaender - mitnichten Deutschlands Zukunft. Was ist mit denen ... ? Studiengebuehren Ja / Nein?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (12. Januar 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Wahlkampfzeiten sind dafuer nicht besser oder schlechter geeignet als Nichtwahlkampfzeiten.



Wenn er solche Themen nach einer Wahl auf den Tisch bringt ist das völlig in Ordnung. Aber die Sache damals war einfach nur lächerliche Bauernfängerei.
Wenn ich dich nur an die Plakate erinnern darf.



JePe schrieb:


> 3.350 -also ca. 14 Prozent- davon waren Auslaender - mitnichten Deutschlands Zukunft. Was ist mit denen ... ? Studiengebuehren Ja / Nein?



WTF?

Mitnichten Deutschlands Zukunft? Du hast also überhaupt keine Ahnung, wie!?


----------



## JePe (13. Januar 2009)

Immer hoeflich bleiben.

Auslaender im Sinne dieser Statistik sind Studenten, die aus dem Ausland kommen, sich hier fuer die Dauer ihres Studiums aufhalten und dann mit dem kostenfrei (?) erworbenen Wissen wieder in ihre Heimat gehen. Bei 14 Prozent scheint mir die Frage legitim, ob und wenn ja warum ich dies subventionieren sollte?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (13. Januar 2009)

Wie du selbst geschrieben hast wird auch weiter "subventioniert", selbst mit Studiengebühren. Ich würde aber eher investiert dazu sagen. Und was denkst wie viele deutsche Studenten im Ausland studieren? 
Kannst du mal diese Statistik verlinken? Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das alle ausländischen Studenten wieder in ihr Heimatland zurückkehren.


----------



## DaStash (13. Januar 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Wogegen stetig daran zu erinnern, seinen Wahlkampf darauf zu reduzieren und ihn unterschwellig als rechtsextrem zu klassifizieren, natuerlich blitzeblank ist und keinesfalls von Loechern im eigenen Parteiprogramm ablenken soll.


Und genau den Punkt, die schnell vergessende Bevölkerung daran zu erinnern, halte ich für äußerst wichtig. Immerhin hat er mehrmals seinen Wahlkampf auf diesem Thema aufgebaut und sich so medienwirksam in der Öffentlichkeit inszeniert. Das finde ich mehr als verwerflich und jemand der solche Methoden für Publicityzwecke nutz, hat noch ganz andere Leichen im Keller und gehört abgewählt. Tja gäbe es nicht die Dissidenten seitens der SPD, ausgenommen Dagmar Metzger die ihr Veto ausreichend früh angekündigt hatte, hätten wir das Problem jetzt nicht mehr. Und thematisch gesehen wäre die rot rote Koalition, siehe auch Berlin, genau das Richtige für Hessen gewesen, da das Land dringend eine soziale Reform benötigt.


> Ich melde ausserdem Zweifel daran an, dass es eine "Masche" ist, Dinge wie Integrationsverweigerung oder den beachtlich grossen Anteil eines kleinen Teils der Bevoelkerung an spezifischen, zumeist aber schweren Verbrechen zu thematisieren:


 Wenn man polemisch mit dem Thema umgeht und nicht die nötige Ernsthaftigkeit und Löungsbereitschaft walten lässt, so kann man das durchaus eine Masche nennen. Dies war schliesslich auch der Grund, warum eine eindeutige Mehrheit der Wähler dem ehem. Ministerpräsidenten die Stimme verweigert hatte.


> Wahlkampfzeiten sind dafuer nicht besser oder schlechter geeignet als Nichtwahlkampfzeiten. Eine "Masche" scheint mir eher, jedes kritische Herangehen an die genannten Themenkomplexe reflexartig als "rechts" zu etikettieren und sich so hochwirksam jeder Diskussion zu entziehen. Leider funktioniert das aber bis heute sehr gut.


Wer macht das denn. Name/ Zitat/Quelle???
Es geht nicht darum das Thema allgemein zu untergraben sondern lediglich die "Absicht" des Herrn Koch aufzudecken. Wenn er das Thema beispielsweise außerhalb des Wahlkampfes mit der gleichen Intensität angehen würde, so würden seine Aussagen eine gewisse Glaubhaftigkeit bekommen. Da aber seltsamer Weise das Thema nur in Wahlkampfzeiten verwendet wird und das auch noch in einer sehr polemisch und destruktiven Art und Weise, zweimal mal schon, so steht es außer Frage welche Intensionen hinter den "Scheinargumenten", die auch schon zu genüge wiederlegt wurden, stecken.

MfG


----------



## JePe (13. Januar 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Wie du selbst geschrieben hast wird auch weiter "subventioniert", selbst mit Studiengebühren.



Immerhin wuerde dann ein kleines bisschen weniger verschenkt werden.



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Ich würde aber eher investiert dazu sagen.



Ja - aber am falschen Ende (der Welt).



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Und was denkst wie viele deutsche Studenten im Ausland studieren?
> Kannst du mal diese Statistik verlinken?



Klick. Fuer weiterfuehrende Informationen / Zahlen einfach selbst suchen - da gibt es jede Menge davon.



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das alle ausländischen Studenten wieder in ihr Heimatland zurückkehren.



Bei einem Teil X wird sich die Frage nicht stellen - sie werden nach Studienende nicht im Land bleiben duerfen; bei einem Teil Y wird sich die Frage Y ebenfalls nicht stellen - sie werden ihr guenstig erlangtes Wissen in ihrer Heimat teuer zu Markte tragen. Der verbleibende Teil Z, der in Deutschland bleibt, duerfte (zu) klein sein.



DaStash schrieb:


> Immerhin hat er mehrmals seinen Wahlkampf auf diesem Thema aufgebaut und sich so medienwirksam in der Öffentlichkeit inszeniert.



Die Linke baut ihre Wahlkaempfe fast ausschliesslich auf Neid (es ist genug da, ihr muesst es euch bloss nehmen) und kunterbunten Versprechungen auf (was von diesen hernach uebrig bleibt, kannst Du im von Dir selbst referenzierten Berlin exemplarisch nachpruefen) und garniert das mit ein paar Halbwahrheiten (in dem man etwa an der Legende eines per eMail verbreiteten "Bundestrojaners" mitwebt, der jeden treffen koennte). Ueber die Fehlleistungen des Parteivorsitzenden in seiner Funktion als Mitglied des Verwaltungsrates der KFW deckt man ebenso generoes das Maentelchen des ignoranten Schweigens wie ueber die Stasizutraegerschaft von Praesidiumsmitgliedern. Von einer Sahra Wagenknecht-Niemeyer, die gerne und laut von einer Konterrevolution in der DDR schwafelt (die nicht bewusst erlebt zu haben sie das Privileg geniesst) und das Kapital geisselt, dass ihr verurteilter Ehemann in krimineller Manier mitnimmt wo es ging (geht), ganz zu schweigen.



DaStash schrieb:


> Das finde ich mehr als verwerflich und jemand der solche Methoden für Publicityzwecke nutz, hat noch ganz andere Leichen im Keller und gehört abgewählt.



Man waehlt nicht ab. Man waehlt eine Alternative. Oder auch nicht.



DaStash schrieb:


> Tja gäbe es nicht die Dissidenten seitens der SPD, ausgenommen Dagmar Metzger die ihr Veto ausreichend früh angekündigt hatte, hätten wir das Problem jetzt nicht mehr.



Die Partei, die Partei, die hat immer Recht?

Beklagenswert ist eher, dass Frau Ypsilanti und ihrem Tross der Duft der Macht so sehr zu Kopf gestiegen ist, dass er ihr am Ende scheinbar den Verstand vernebelt hat. Ich behaupte: haette sie sich an die Macht getrotzt, haetten wir jetzt ein ganz anderes Problem.



DaStash schrieb:


> Und thematisch gesehen wäre die rot rote Koalition, siehe auch Berlin, genau das Richtige für Hessen gewesen, da das Land dringend eine soziale Reform benötigt.



Man koennte Herrn Sarazzin ja bitten, in seiner Freizeit in Hessen als Consulter zu arbeiten?



DaStash schrieb:


> (...)warum eine eindeutige Mehrheit der Wähler dem ehem. Ministerpräsidenten die Stimme verweigert hatte.



... und eine noch ungleich eindeutigere (94,9 Prozent) gegen eine Regierungsbeteiligung der Linken.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (13. Januar 2009)

In Bildung zu investieren ist niemals Verschwendung, das sollte dir bewusste sein. Und das wir "böse" ausländische Studenten mit ausbilden ist begrüßenswert. Diese gehen mit einem guten Bild von Deutschland in die Welt und arbeiten nicht selten in deutschen Unternehmen (die arbeiten nämlich global heutzutage). Deine verlinkte Statistik spricht mehr gegen dich als für dich.

Willst du wirklich Kindern aus armen Familien den Zugang zur Uni versperren? Davon hat niemand etwas. Deutschland braucht dringend Akademiker (auch Ausländer und Kinder aus armen Familien).

Und was die Linke mit Koch seinem Wahlkampf zu tun hat weiß ich wirklich nicht. Wenn es sich mit denen vergleichen lassen muss zeigt das doch schon in welcher Liga er spielt.


----------



## DaStash (13. Januar 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Die Linke baut ihre Wahlkaempfe fast ausschliesslich auf Neid (es ist genug da, ihr muesst es euch bloss nehmen) und kunterbunten Versprechungen auf (was von diesen hernach uebrig bleibt, kannst Du im von Dir selbst referenzierten Berlin exemplarisch nachpruefen)


 Wer sagt das, sie, die Anti-Links Kampagnen der CSU/CDU und der FDP? Haben sie sich eigentlich mal genauer mit den Wahlthemen befaßt? Vielleicht ist es ja eine Tatsachen die angesprochen wird? Vielleicht gibt es einfach Ungerechtigkeiten? Warum sonst hat die Linke den Einzug in den Landtag gemacht, wenn nicht so viele sich durch die angesprochennen Themen verteten fühlten??


> und garniert das mit ein paar Halbwahrheiten (in dem man etwa an der Legende eines per eMail verbreiteten "Bundestrojaners" mitwebt, der jeden treffen koennte).


 Nun, der Bundestrojaner ist nun einmal beschlossene Tatsachen und kann per E-Mail vertrieben und eingesetzt werden. Das ist keine Legende sondern Fakt und die als Durchschnittsbürger werden Sie nie in Erfahrung bringen ob gerade in ihre Privatsphäre eingedrungen wird oder nicht!


> Ueber die Fehlleistungen des Parteivorsitzenden in seiner Funktion als Mitglied des Verwaltungsrates der KFW deckt man ebenso generoes das Maentelchen des ignoranten Schweigens wie ueber die Stasizutraegerschaft von Praesidiumsmitgliedern.


 Ach dieses Stasiargument kann ich langsam nicht mehr hören, dass ist wirklich total unnötig und überflüssig. Wollen wir uns mal über die Alt-Nazis in der CSU und CDU unterhalten? Mir ist doch prinzipiel egal, welche Fehler man einmal gemacht hat. Wichtig ist welche Programmatik aufgefahren wird, nur danach richte ich meine Wahlentscheidung. Alles andere grenzt ja schon an Tatsachenverweigerung.


> Von einer Sahra Wagenknecht-Niemeyer, die gerne und laut von einer Konterrevolution in der DDR schwafelt (die nicht bewusst erlebt zu haben sie das Privileg geniesst) und das Kapital geisselt, dass ihr verurteilter Ehemann in krimineller Manier mitnimmt wo es ging (geht), ganz zu schweigen.


 In einer Volkspartei hat man immer extreme. Das gleiche kann man auch bei der SPD/CDU/Die Grüne und auch der FDP beobachten. Was wollen sie mit dem Argument assoziieren? Das man vom Verhalten eines Einzelnen auf die gesamte Partei Rückschlüsse ziehen kann? Möchten sie jemanden das Denken und Sprechen unterbinden?
Solange solche Äußerungen nicht verfassungswiedrign sind, sehe ich kein Problem darin. Jedem das seine. Nur wenn es um eine Mehrheitsentscheidung geht bin ich nicht mehr ganz so kulant, wenn beispielsweise die Meinung einer Minderheit, die wünsche der Mehrheit beeinflussen können, mit offensichtlich niederen Beweggründen. Das hat denn auch nichts mehr mit Volksvertretung oder Demokratie zu tun. 


> Man waehlt nicht ab. Man waehlt eine Alternative. Oder auch nicht.


 Wenn man keine Alternativen hat wählt man ab. Und für viele war die Politik des Herrn Koch nicht mehr tragbar gewesen. Was man an den rückläufigen Stimmen seitens der CDU erkennen kann.


> Die Partei, die Partei, die hat immer Recht?


Wollen wir sachlich bleiben oder uns mit der gleichen Polemik wie die großen Volkspartein einem Thema zuwenden, was einer rasch steigenden Bevölkerungsschicht sehr sehr wichtig ist??? 


> Beklagenswert ist eher, dass Frau Ypsilanti und ihrem Tross der Duft der Macht so sehr zu Kopf gestiegen ist, dass er ihr am Ende scheinbar den Verstand vernebelt hat.


 Warum? Es gab eine gute Mehrheit die erst 24 Stunden vor dem Entscheid, dank der Dissidenten, gekippt wurde. Wären die Damen und Herren früher zu ihrer "angeblichen eigenen Meinung/Gewissen" gekommen, wäre die politische Aussage sicherlich eine andere gewesen.


> Ich behaupte: haette sie sich an die Macht getrotzt, haetten wir jetzt ein ganz anderes Problem.


Welches da wäre??


> Man koennte Herrn Sarazzin ja bitten, in seiner Freizeit in Hessen als Consulter zu arbeiten?


 Politiker kochen auch nur mit heißem Wasser. Was erwarten sie, von einem Finanzminister, dass der Augaben tätigt die nicht durch entsprechende Einnahmen gedeckt sind??


> ... und eine noch ungleich eindeutigere (94,9 Prozent) gegen eine Regierungsbeteiligung der Linken.


 
Das höre ich zum ersten Mal. Können sie mir diesbezüglich auch Quellen posten??

MfG


----------



## Pokerclock (13. Januar 2009)

Was ihr auch nicht vergessen dürft. Ausländer ist nicht gleich Ausländer. Von den Studiengebühren befreit wurden ausschließlich Studenten aus Entwicklungsländern. Die Liste dieser Länder ist verdammt klein. Der Rest bezahlt(e), so wie ich auch. Natürlich können diese Gebühren kein ganzes System finanzieren. Dennoch 12 Mio haben im Jahr oder nicht ist für unsere Hochschule ein Unterschied.

Dass Geld da ist, beweisen die jetzigen Rettungspakete und Konjunkturpakete. Dummerweise ist eine Wirtschaftskrise offensichtlicher als eine Bildungskrise. Denn die haben wir schon über mehrere Jahre, ist nur leider nicht so Öffentlichkeitswirksam. 

*@JePe*



> Uebrigens: fuer das Wintersemester 07 / 08 haben sich an den hessischen Hochschulen 23.900 Personen eingeschrieben - trotz Studiengebuehren ein Anstieg um ca. 1 Prozent im Vergleich zum Vorjahreszeitraum. Sachen gibt´s ...



Du hast bei deiner Statistik leider das Wichtigste vergessen. Zwar gab es 1% mehr Neuanmeldungen im Vergleich zum Vorsemester, aber 

Anzahl der Studienanfänger in Hessen nahezu unverändert - Giessen-Server.de

*Insgesamt ging die Zahl der Studierenden in Hessen um 8,9% zurück*. Studiengebühren treffen eben alle. Mal in absoluten Zahlen ausgedrückt. 

Neuanmeldungen 250 mehr
Anzahl immatrikulierter Studenten 14.500 weniger

Das ist ein Unterschied.


----------



## Pokerclock (13. Januar 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Nun, der Bundestrojaner ist nun einmal beschlossene Tatsachen und kann per E-Mail vertrieben und eingesetzt werden. Das ist keine Legende sondern Fakt und die als Durchschnittsbürger werden Sie nie in Erfahrung bringen ob gerade in ihre Privatsphäre eingedrungen wird oder nicht!



Das ist Schwachsinn. Es gibt keinen Trojaner, der per Email versendet wird, weil es alleine schon technisch viel zu unsicher wäre, dass dieser Trojaner entdeckt wird bzw. nicht funktioniert.

Es hat seine Vorteile in Wiesbaden zur FH zu gehen. Da kommt man auch schnell in Kontakt zum BKA.

Es ist nach wie vor so, dass BKA Beamte eine gerichtliche Einwilligung brauchen, um in das Haus des Verdächtigen eindringen zu dürfen. Dann brauchen sie eine gerichtliche Einwilligung, um sich am Rechner des Verdächtigen zu schaffen zu machen. Die Realität ist, dass einfach nur ein Image der Festplatte gezogen wird und die Beamten, dann wieder gehen.

Erst dann wird speziell für dieses System ein Trojaner geschrieben. Wenn dieser dann fertig ist, gehen die Beamten ein zweites Mal in die Wohnung und installieren den Trojaner beim Verdächtigen im System.


----------



## DaStash (13. Januar 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Das ist Schwachsinn. Es gibt keinen Trojaner, der per Email versendet wird, weil es alleine schon technisch viel zu unsicher wäre, dass dieser Trojaner entdeckt wird bzw. nicht funktioniert.


 Das denke ich nicht. Technich unsicherer ist, das der Trojaner von einem Anti Spy/AdWare/Viren Tool gefunden und als solcher identifiziert wird.


> Es ist nach wie vor so, dass BKA Beamte eine gerichtliche Einwilligung brauchen, um in das Haus des Verdächtigen eindringen zu dürfen. Dann brauchen sie eine gerichtliche Einwilligung, um sich am Rechner des Verdächtigen zu schaffen zu machen. Die Realität ist, dass einfach nur ein Image der Festplatte gezogen wird und die Beamten, dann wieder gehen.


Falsch!
EILKOMPETENZ: Diese Maßnahmen dürfen nur auf Antrag des BKA-Präsidenten, seinem Vertreter oder einem Gericht angeordnet werden. Ist Gefahr im Verzug, darf sofort gehandelt werden. Die gerichtliche Entscheidung ist unverzüglich nachzuholen. 



> Erst dann wird speziell für dieses System ein Trojaner geschrieben. Wenn dieser dann fertig ist, gehen die Beamten ein zweites Mal in die Wohnung und installieren den Trojaner beim Verdächtigen im System.


Es gibt mehrere Varianten den Trojaner einzuschleusen. Dies ist nur eine davon und zugleich noch die umstrittenste.

MfG


----------



## JePe (13. Januar 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Haben sie sich eigentlich mal genauer mit den Wahlthemen befaßt?



Ja. Ich zitiere es mal einfach auszugsweise:

_Nachhaltige Investitionen für 25.000 zusaetzliche Arbeitsplaetze_

Klingt gut. Wie geht das?

_Lohndumping verhindern – Mindestlohn statt Armutslohn_

Mindestloehne werden in Berlin beschlossen, nicht in Wiesbaden.

_Arbeitszeit verkuerzen und tarifliche Standards einhalten_

Die Ausgestaltung von Arbeitsbedingungen ist Angelegenheit der Tarifpartner; ihre Einhaltung ebenfalls.

_Sozialversicherungspflichtige Beschaeftigung statt Ein-Euro-Jobs_

Ist im Prinzip nur eine Wiederholung der 25.000 Jobs-Forderung. Weshalb ich auch meine diesbezuegliche Frage wiederholen muss: wie geht das?

_Lehrstellen und zusaetzliche Arbeitsplaetze fuer Jugendliche schaffen_

Siehe oben.

_Stabile und niedrigere Preise fuer Gas und Strom
_ 
Will die Linke Energiepreise staatlich festsetzen?

_Privatisierung ist Diebstahl am Eigentum der Buergerinnen und Buerger_

Und wurde so noch vor einigen Jahren von Herrn Lafontaine, Mitglied der Linken, als im Interesse der Buerger liegend erachtet und gefordert.

_Keine Privatisierung der Deutschen Bahn
_
Die Deutsche Bahn AG gehoert nicht dem Land Hessen, sondern ihren Anteilseignern. Und ist faktisch schon teilweise privat.

_Ausverkauf der Telekom stoppen – Privatisierung rueckgaengig machen_

Die Deutsche Telekom AG wird ausverkauft? Wusste ich gar nicht. Rueckueberfuehrung in Staatseigentum? Wie soll das legal gehen? Und wer soll das bezahlen? Und welchen Sinn koennte das ueberhaupt haben?

_Stopp der Wirtschaftskriminalitaet_

Klingt fuer mich nach: Stoppt die U-Bahn-Schlaeger.

_Fuer eine Verkuerzung der Ladenoeffnungszeiten_

Ja, genau. Und wenn wir schon mal dabei sind, schliessen wir um 19 Uhr die Krankenhaeuser und stellen um 21 Uhr den Strom ab.

So geht das weiter und weiter und weiter. Mehr hiervon, mehr davon. Mehr von allem. Finanzierungsmodelle? Fehlanzeige. Vielleicht druckt Oskar das fehlende Geld ja. Oder Herr Wagenknecht-Niemeyer stiehlt es. Macht ja nix, ist ja fuer den guten Zweck.



DaStash schrieb:


> Nun, der Bundestrojaner ist nun einmal beschlossene Tatsachen und kann per E-Mail vertrieben und eingesetzt werden. Das ist keine Legende sondern Fakt und die als Durchschnittsbürger werden Sie nie in Erfahrung bringen ob gerade in ihre Privatsphäre eingedrungen wird oder nicht!



Nein, das ist Legendenbildung an der Grenze zur Volksverhetzung. Ein Richter ordnet die "Onlinedurchsuchung" an, man verschafft sich Zugang zum zu ueberwachenden PC, fertigt ein Image an, entwickelt den dazu passenden "Bundestrojaner", verschafft sich erneut Zugang und installiert ihn.



DaStash schrieb:


> Ach dieses Stasiargument kann ich langsam nicht mehr hören, dass ist wirklich total unnötig und überflüssig.



Es wuerde vielleicht auf weniger taube Ohren stossen, haettest Du Individualerfahrung mit dem Ministerium fuer Staatssicherheit. Ich habe als 17jaehriger zwei Mal seine Gastfreundschaft genossen - und es macht mich fassungslos, wie kampflos nur ein paar Jahre nach Ende der vorerst letzten deutschen Diktatur man den Schiessbefehlleugnern und Stasispitzeln das Feld ueberlaesst, nur weil sie einem ein paar EURO mehr Arbeitslosengeld versprechen.



DaStash schrieb:


> In einer Volkspartei hat man immer extreme. Das gleiche kann man auch bei der SPD/CDU/Die Grüne und auch der FDP beobachten. Was wollen sie mit dem Argument assoziieren? Das man vom Verhalten eines Einzelnen auf die gesamte Partei Rückschlüsse ziehen kann? Möchten sie jemanden das Denken und Sprechen unterbinden?



Das es in den anderen Parteien ein Aequivalent zu Gebrabbel ueber eine "Konterrevolution", das Leugnen des Schiessbefehls und das systematische Verharmlosen einer Diktatur geben wuerde ist mir neu. Und Nein, ich verbiete Frau Wagenknecht-Niemeyer das Denken keineswegs. Ich lade sie im Gegenteil herzlich dazu ein, es wenigstens ab und an mal zu versuchen.



DaStash schrieb:


> Politiker kochen auch nur mit heißem Wasser. Was erwarten sie, von einem Finanzminister, dass der Augaben tätigt die nicht durch entsprechende Einnahmen gedeckt sind??



Und die hessischen Einnahmen lassen Wunderdinge wie die oben zitierten (Rueckkauf der Deutschen Telekom AG etc.) zu ... ?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (13. Januar 2009)

Waren wir nicht bei Kochs Wahlkampf. Der Linke Thread ist woanders. 

Dieses "Die Linke = SED" (und noch schlimmer Stasi) kann ich nicht mehr hören. Sorry
Ich mag die Linke auch nicht, aber das is doch nun wirklich kalter Kaffe.


----------



## Pokerclock (13. Januar 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das denke ich nicht. Technich unsicherer ist, das der Trojaner von einem Anti Spy/AdWare/Viren Tool gefunden und als solcher identifiziert wird.



So und jetzt überlege, was die Beamten alles auf dem Image der Platte finden werden. Richtig ein Antivirenprogramm. Es liegt dann in der Kompetenz der Beamten, dass eben dieses Programm den Trojaner nicht findet.

Was ist sicherer? Ein Trojaner per Email, der unoptimiert für etwaige Virenprogramme im Postfach landet oder ein optimierter, speziell entworfener Trojaner, der die Eigenheiten eines Systems kennt und dafür programmiert wurde?



DaStash schrieb:


> Falsch!
> EILKOMPETENZ: Diese Maßnahmen dürfen nur auf Antrag des BKA-Präsidenten, seinem Vertreter oder einem Gericht angeordnet werden. Ist Gefahr im Verzug, darf sofort gehandelt werden. Die gerichtliche Entscheidung ist unverzüglich nachzuholen.



Falsch ist daran gar nichts, was ich schrieb. Du hast nur die einzige Ausnahme noch hinzugefügt. 

Die Regel "Gefahr im Verzug" ist dabei nicht ganz ungefährlich hinsichtlich der Freiheit und des Eigentums des Menschen. Ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass der Artikel 13 GG mehr Konfliktpotenzial bietet als das Thema Bundestrojaner. Nur ist diese leider nicht im Blickpunkt der Öffentlichkeit und  wieder zu abstrakt für den Rest der BILD-Leserschaft.


----------



## JePe (13. Januar 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> So und jetzt überlege, was die Beamten alles auf dem Image der Platte finden werden. Richtig ein Antivirenprogramm. Es liegt dann in der Kompetenz der Beamten, dass eben dieses Programm den Trojaner nicht findet.
> 
> Was ist sicherer? Ein Trojaner per Email, der unoptimiert für etwaige Virenprogramme im Postfach landet oder ein optimierter, speziell entworfener Trojaner, der die Eigenheiten eines Systems kennt und dafür programmiert wurde?



...von Nebensaechlichkeiten wie dem verwendeten Betriebssystem ganz abgesehen. WINDOWS-Viren laufen auf einem MAC naemlich angeblich nicht so dolle.


----------



## DaStash (13. Januar 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Text


Wenn sie schon einfach die Aussagen der Linken aus dem Whalprogramm rauskopieren, so sollten sie sich auch die Mühe machen die dargelegte Umsetzung durchzulesen. Das wird dann ihr angehängten Fragen alle beantworten.  


> Nein, das ist Legendenbildung an der Grenze zur Volksverhetzung. Ein Richter ordnet die "Onlinedurchsuchung" an, man verschafft sich Zugang zum zu ueberwachenden PC, fertigt ein Image an, entwickelt den dazu passenden "Bundestrojaner", verschafft sich erneut Zugang und installiert ihn.


 Volksverhetzung??? Ich tue mal so als hätten sie das nicht geschrieben.... 
Wie ich Pokerclock schon geschrieben habe kann bei "Gefahr in Verzug" auch ohne richterlichen Entscheid eine solche Maßnahme eingeleitet werden. Und über die weitläufige Defintion von "Gefahr im Verzug" brauchen wir uns ja nicht zu unterhalten. 


> Es wuerde vielleicht auf weniger taube Ohren stossen, haettest Du Individualerfahrung mit dem Ministerium fuer Staatssicherheit. Ich habe als 17jaehriger zwei Mal seine Gastfreundschaft genossen - und es macht mich fassungslos, wie kampflos nur ein paar Jahre nach Ende der vorerst letzten deutschen Diktatur man den Schiessbefehlleugnern und Stasispitzeln das Feld ueberlaesst, nur weil sie einem ein paar EURO mehr Arbeitslosengeld versprechen.


 Sicherlich eine tragische Sache und du hast auch mein volles Mitleid. Jedoch kann man nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren. Der Stasiapparat war damals eine riesen Institution und von daher bedarf es genauester Kenntnis und Aufklärung bevor man jemanden etwas unterstellt, mit dem er nichts zu tun hatte. Des weiteren möchte ich darauf hinweisen das solch extremistische Gesinnungen auch in der Linken nicht gewünscht sind und ggf. auch ausgeschlossen werden.


> Das es in den anderen Parteien ein Aequivalent zu Gebrabbel ueber eine "Konterrevolution", das Leugnen des Schiessbefehls und das systematische Verharmlosen einer Diktatur geben wuerde ist mir neu. Und Nein, ich verbiete Frau Wagenknecht-Niemeyer das Denken keineswegs. Ich lade sie im Gegenteil herzlich dazu ein, es wenigstens ab und an mal zu versuchen.


Es ging nicht genau um diese Aussage sondern allgemein um extreme Einstellungen, die nicht der durchschnittlichen, politischen Grundzügen einer Partei entspricht.  Des weiteren bitte ich sie mit die Aussage mit Quellangabe zu posten in dem der Schiessbefehl, der genannten Person, geleugnet wird.


> Und die hessischen Einnahmen lassen Wunderdinge wie die oben zitierten (Rueckkauf der Deutschen Telekom AG etc.) zu ... ?


Anhand dieses Kommentares erkenne ich, dass sie "nicht" die Umsetzung gelesen haben können. Es geht nicht darum das jeweilige Unternehmen zurückzukaufen, sondern den die ANteile in "öffentlichen" Besitz zu überführen.

Die genauen Beweggründe können sie  hier  nachlesen.
Und insbesondere bezogen auf die Privatisierung der Bahn kann ich dem Vorhaben nur zustimmen, siehe auch Privatisierung der Bahn in Groß Britanien.

MfG


----------



## DaStash (13. Januar 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> So und jetzt überlege, was die Beamten alles auf dem Image der Platte finden werden. Richtig ein Antivirenprogramm. Es liegt dann in der Kompetenz der Beamten, dass eben dieses Programm den Trojaner nicht findet.


 So wie ich es verstanden habe dient dieser Vorgang ausschliesslich zur Installation des Trojaners und nicht zur Optimierung. Der Trojaner sollte schon vor der Installation diese Programme umgehen können. Beispielsweise könnte man ja einfach ein zwei andere Programme hinzuinstallieren und überprüfen ob man einen solchen Trojaner "sein eigen" nennen darf. Dies könnte man also nicht mehr verhindern. Von daher bleibe ich dabei, dass man den Trojaner per Email genauso gut auf einem System installieren kann wie ohne. Sonst bringt das System mMn. nicht viel, wenn es immer nur über eine "quasi Hausdurchsuchung" geht. Bzw. würde der Trojaner dann auch nicht mehr viel Sinn machen, da man ja gleich ein Image von der Platte ziehen könnte um an bestimmte Daten zu kommen.


> Was ist sicherer? Ein Trojaner per Email, der unoptimiert für etwaige Virenprogramme im Postfach landet oder ein optimierter, speziell entworfener Trojaner, der die Eigenheiten eines Systems kennt und dafür programmiert wurde?


 Wenn es so wäre sicherlich zweiteres aber das ergäbe keinen Sinn, einen "unoptimierten" Trojaner zu entwickeln.


> Falsch ist daran gar nichts, was ich schrieb. Du hast nur die einzige Ausnahme noch hinzugefügt.


 Inhaltlich sicherlich richtig aber bezogen auf meinem Post und der darauf folgenden Antwort eben falsch, da es ja diese Ausnahmeregelung gibt. 



> Die Regel "Gefahr im Verzug" ist dabei nicht ganz ungefährlich hinsichtlich der Freiheit und des Eigentums des Menschen. Ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass der Artikel 13 GG mehr Konfliktpotenzial bietet als das Thema Bundestrojaner. Nur ist diese leider nicht im Blickpunkt der Öffentlichkeit und wieder zu abstrakt für den Rest der BILD-Leserschaft.


Da gebe ich Dir einhundertprozentig Recht. Solch schwammige Klauseln sollten bezüglich "der Freiheit und des Eigentums des Menschen" konkretisiert werden. 
Aber leider erhalten solch brisanten Punkte nie die notwändige Aufmerksamkeit der Bevölkerung um dementsprechend behandelt werden zu können.

MfG


----------



## Pokerclock (13. Januar 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wie ich Pokerclock schon geschrieben habe kann bei "Gefahr in Verzug" auch ohne richterlichen Entscheid eine solche Maßnahme eingeleitet werden. Und über die weitläufige Defintion von "Gefahr im Verzug" brauchen wir uns ja nicht zu unterhalten.



Ich denke schon, dass wir uns darüber unterhalten sollten/müssen. Denn was fällt unter Gefahr im Verzug (Gefahr bei Verzögerung)? 

Kein BKA-Beamter wird ohne zwingenden Grund ohne richterliche Einwilligung eine solche Aktion durchführen. Das ist beruflicher Selbstmord. Ist jetzt die Frage, ob Gefahr im Verzug zu Willkür (von über dem kleinen BKA-Beamten stehenden Leuten) führen wird oder nicht. 

Und das ist nicht das Problem des BKA-Gesetzes, sondern des Artikel 13 GG.


----------



## Pokerclock (13. Januar 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> So wie ich es verstanden habe dient dieser Vorgang ausschliesslich zur Installation des Trojaners und nicht zur Optimierung. Der Trojaner sollte schon vor der Installation diese Programme umgehen können. Beispielsweise könnte man ja einfach ein zwei andere Programme hinzuinstallieren und überprüfen ob man einen solchen Trojaner "sein eigen" nennen darf. Dies könnte man also nicht mehr verhindern. Von daher bleibe ich dabei, dass man den Trojaner per Email genauso gut auf einem System installieren kann wie ohne. Sonst bringt das System mMn. nicht viel, wenn es immer nur über eine "quasi Hausdurchsuchung" geht. Bzw. würde der Trojaner dann auch nicht mehr viel Sinn machen, da man ja gleich ein Image von der Platte ziehen könnte um an bestimmte Daten zu kommen.



Dann sichere dein Postfach, wenn es dir Spaß macht. Nur weil es weit verbreitet ist, macht das eine Lüge nicht zur Wahrheit. 

Ein Trojaner ist ja für dauerhafte Überwachung gedacht. Ein Image zeigt ja nur Daten, die bis dahin vorhanden waren an.


----------



## JePe (13. Januar 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wenn sie schon einfach die Aussagen der Linken aus dem Whalprogramm rauskopieren, so sollten sie sich auch die Mühe machen die dargelegte Umsetzung durchzulesen. Das wird dann ihr angehängten Fragen alle beantworten.



Noe, tut es nicht. Insbesondere nicht die Frage nach der Finanzierbarkeit. Vergleiche ich die Versprechen der Berliner Linken zu Wahlkampfzeiten mit denen der hessischen Linke heute, habe ich ein sehr intensives Dejavu ...



DaStash schrieb:


> Und über die weitläufige Defintion von "Gefahr im Verzug" brauchen wir uns ja nicht zu unterhalten.



Zunaechst halten wir fest: die Verbreitung eines "Bundestrojaners" per eMail ist Humbug.

Und doch, die nach Deiner Auffassung weitlaeufige Definition von Gefahr im Verzug haette ich gerne etwas praezisiert. Gerne auch in Relation zum sog. "grossen Lauschangriff", um den ein aehnlicher Affenzirkus veranstaltet wurde. Der im Jahr 2007 (die Zahlen fuer 2008 sind noch nicht veroeffentlicht) insgesamt 13 Mal durchgefuehrt wurde - 10 mal auf richterliche Verfuegung, 3 mal im Zuge der Gefahrenabwehr. Der BKA-Praesident selbst rechnet fuer 2009 uebrigens mit einer deutlich einstelligen Zahl von "Onlinedurchsuchungen". Aber der luegt sicher, weil er ja mit "denen" unter einer Decke steckt und nach der Weltherrschaft strebt.

Wenn sowieso auf Teufel komm raus und unter Missachtung jeglicher Rechtsnormen geschnueffelt werden soll - warum tritt man das dann erst ueber Jahre in der Oeffentlichkeit breit? Warum macht man das nicht einfach? Illegal waere es ja in jedem Fall ...



DaStash schrieb:


> Der Stasiapparat war damals eine riesen Institution und von daher bedarf es genauester Kenntnis und Aufklärung bevor man jemanden etwas unterstellt, mit dem er nichts zu tun hatte.



Herr Gysi sabottiert eine solche Aufklaerung, so gut er kann. Herr Modrow (gehoert dem Aeltestenrat der Linken an) leugnet die Existenz eines Schiessbefehls. Und Frau Wagenknecht beweint ein System, dass sie nur aus Buechern kennt und diffamiert den zivilen Ungehorsam seiner Buerger als westgesteuerte Konterrevolution. Alles Individuen in exponierten Aemtern.



DaStash schrieb:


> Des weiteren möchte ich darauf hinweisen das solch extremistische Gesinnungen auch in der Linken nicht gewünscht sind und ggf. auch ausgeschlossen werden.



Oder in Gestalt einer ver(w)irrten Seele wie Frau Wegener (die sich "so ein Organ" -gemeint war das Ministerium fuer Staatssicherheit- zurueckwuenscht und sich nicht entbloedet zu postulieren, die Mauer haette die "Ossis" vor den "Wessis" geschuetzt und nicht etwa die "Ossis" am fliehen hindern sollen) in ein Parlament geschleust. Und Nein, das ist kein Einzelfall - DKP-Mitglieder finden sich regelmaessig auf Listen der Linken.



DaStash schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum das jeweilige Unternehmen zurückzukaufen, sondern den die ANteile in "öffentlichen" Besitz zu überführen.



Bliebe noch zu klaeren, worin sich der Sinn einer solchen kostentraechtigen Publicity-Veranstaltung manifestieren soll ... ?


----------



## DaStash (13. Januar 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Zunaechst halten wir fest: die Verbreitung eines "Bundestrojaners" per eMail ist Humbug.


 Und warum? Das von ihnen schon angeführte Argument halte ich, siehe Begründungen, für nicht ausreichen um solch eine Aussage treffen zu können.


> Und doch, die nach Deiner Auffassung weitlaeufige Definition von Gefahr im Verzug haette ich gerne etwas praezisiert. Gerne auch in Relation zum sog. "grossen Lauschangriff", um den ein aehnlicher Affenzirkus veranstaltet wurde. Der im Jahr 2007 (die Zahlen fuer 2008 sind noch nicht veroeffentlicht) insgesamt 13 Mal durchgefuehrt wurde - 10 mal auf richterliche Verfuegung, 3 mal im Zuge der Gefahrenabwehr. Der BKA-Praesident selbst rechnet fuer 2009 uebrigens mit einer deutlich einstelligen Zahl von "Onlinedurchsuchungen". Aber der luegt sicher, weil er ja mit "denen" unter einer Decke steckt und nach der Weltherrschaft strebt.


 Die Definition von Gefahr in Verzug ist nicht exakt beschrieben, was eben zu ungerechtfertigen Auslegungen führen kann. Siehe auch Diskussion diesbezüglich mit Pokerclock. Von daher weiß ich jetzt leider nicht in welchen negativen Zusammenhang Sie das mit meiner Kritik diesbezüglich bringen wollen. 


> Wenn sowieso auf Teufel komm raus und unter Missachtung jeglicher Rechtsnormen geschnueffelt werden soll - warum tritt man das dann erst ueber Jahre in der Oeffentlichkeit breit? Warum macht man das nicht einfach? Illegal waere es ja in jedem Fall ...


 Und wer sagt das dies noch nicht passiert ist? Diesbezüglich gibt es schon Erkenntnisse die genau diesen Punkt belegen. Siehe hier 


> Herr Gysi sabottiert eine solche Aufklaerung, so gut er kann.


 So wie ich das mitbekommen habe geht es dabei ausschliesslich darum, dass ihm Sachen unterstellt werden, die nicht nachgewiesen sind und das "öffentlich". Und genau dagegen (öffentliche "Behauptungen") geht er vor.


> Herr Modrow (gehoert dem Aeltestenrat der Linken an) leugnet die Existenz eines Schiessbefehls.


 Bitte helfen Sie mir auf die Sprünge, ich kann im I-Net diesbezüglich nichts finden. Wo genau kann ich das nachlesen???


> Und Frau Wagenknecht beweint ein System, dass sie nur aus Buechern kennt und diffamiert den zivilen Ungehorsam seiner Buerger als westgesteuerte Konterrevolution. Alles Individuen in exponierten Aemtern.


 Seine politische Gesinnung öffentlich zu äußern, solange diese nicht verfassungswiedrig ist, halte ich nicht für verwerflich. So lange das Einzelmeinungen sind und nicht die Mehrheit der Partei wiederspiegeln weiß ich nun wirklich nicht was sie damit aussagen wollen?!


> Oder in Gestalt einer ver(w)irrten Seele wie Frau Wegener (die sich "so ein Organ" -gemeint war das Ministerium fuer Staatssicherheit- zurueckwuenscht und sich nicht entbloedet zu postulieren, die Mauer haette die "Ossis" vor den "Wessis" geschuetzt und nicht etwa die "Ossis" am fliehen hindern sollen) in ein Parlament geschleust. Und Nein, das ist kein Einzelfall - DKP-Mitglieder finden sich regelmaessig auf Listen der Linken.


Sie sollten, falls überhaupt vorhanden, bevor Sie etwas schreiben ihre Quellen genau prüfen. 
 Siehe hier 


> Bliebe noch zu klaeren, worin sich der Sinn einer solchen kostentraechtigen Publicity-Veranstaltung manifestieren soll ... ?


Der Sinn und die Umsetzung finden Sie in dem Link den ich gepostet hatte. Wo ist das Problem, nicht gelesen(vollständig!!) oder nicht verstanden?

MfG


----------



## DaStash (13. Januar 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, dass wir uns darüber unterhalten sollten/müssen. Denn was fällt unter Gefahr im Verzug (Gefahr bei Verzögerung)?


 Stimmt wohl.



> Kein BKA-Beamter wird ohne zwingenden Grund ohne richterliche Einwilligung eine solche Aktion durchführen. Das ist beruflicher Selbstmord. Ist jetzt die Frage, ob Gefahr im Verzug zu Willkür (von über dem kleinen BKA-Beamten stehenden Leuten) führen wird oder nicht.


Das wird mit Sicherheit passieren. Habe ich persönlich schon Erfahrung mit gemacht. Ich hatte mal ne Party, die war ein bisschen Laut. Daraufhin kam die Polizei und "stürmte" die Wohnung, mit der Begründung "Gefahr in Verzug", obwohl nachweislich(Zeugenaussagen), die Musik schon vor Eintreffen der Polizei gar nicht mehr angewesen ist und ich koorperativ, nett und höflich gewesen bin. Wenn es bei solch banalen Sachen schon so ausgereizt werden kann, will ich gar nicht wissen wie es bei "angeblich" brisanteren Themen gehandhabt wird.


Pokerclock schrieb:


> Dann sichere dein Postfach, wenn es dir Spaß macht. Nur weil es weit verbreitet ist, macht das eine Lüge nicht zur Wahrheit.
> Ein Trojaner ist ja für dauerhafte Überwachung gedacht. Ein Image zeigt ja nur Daten, die bis dahin vorhanden waren an.


Vielleicht ist die Verbreitung per E-Mail nicht die optimalste Lösung aber es gibt ja noch andere Wege wie beispielsweise "Softwareupdates", generell Tools etc. Das publicieren der E-Mailvariante dient denke ich auch mehr zum allgemeinen Verständnis der Problematik. 

Zum letzten Punkt gebe ich Dir Recht. Jedoch wenn man berücksichtigt das bereits solche Software verwendet wurde, siehe mein vorheriger Post, sind die Aufklärungszahlen nicht gestiegen. Von daher stellt sich mir die Frage ob diese Maßnahme überhaupt notwändig, in diesen angeblich wenigen Fällen, ist??

MfG


----------



## JePe (13. Januar 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Und warum? Das von ihnen schon angeführte Argument halte ich, siehe Begründungen, für nicht ausreichen um solch eine Aussage treffen zu können.



Wie waere es, wenn Du mir umgekehrt eine serioese Quelle praesentierst, die die Verteilung des "Bundestrojaners" per eMail belegt? Ansonsten "diskutieren" wir hier letztlich ueber heisse Luft.



DaStash schrieb:


> So wie ich das mitbekommen habe geht es dabei ausschliesslich darum, dass ihm Sachen unterstellt werden, die nicht nachgewiesen sind und das "öffentlich".



Klick.



DaStash schrieb:


> Bitte helfen Sie mir auf die Sprünge, ich kann im I-Net diesbezüglich nichts finden. Wo genau kann ich das nachlesen???



Hans Modrow: In historischer Mission. Als deutscher Politiker unterwegs.

Kein Schiessbefehl, keine DDR-Truppen in Prag, die DDR war super. Viel Spass beim Lesen.



DaStash schrieb:


> Seine politische Gesinnung öffentlich zu äußern, solange diese nicht verfassungswiedrig ist, halte ich nicht für verwerflich.



Im Zusammenhang mit Herrn Koch hast Du ebendiese Vokabel gebraucht. Zweierlei Mass?

Und ueber die Verfassungstreue der Linken insgesamt liesse sich trefflich streiten. Nicht zufaellig wird sie vom Verfassungsschutz beobachtet.



DaStash schrieb:


> So lange das Einzelmeinungen sind und nicht die Mehrheit der Partei wiederspiegeln weiß ich nun wirklich nicht was sie damit aussagen wollen?!



Wenn Mitglieder von Fuehrungsgremien sich derartig einlassen, korrespondiert das Deiner Meinung nach nicht mit der Partei, die sie repraesentieren? Ach so. Gut, dass wir das geklaert haben.


----------



## DaStash (13. Januar 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Wie waere es, wenn Du mir umgekehrt eine serioese Quelle praesentierst, die die Verteilung des "Bundestrojaners" per eMail belegt? Ansonsten "diskutieren" wir hier letztlich ueber heisse Luft.


Bundestrojaner kommt per E-Mail von der Behörde - Security | ZDNet.de News
Online-Durchsuchung: Bundes-Trojaner per Email? | Nachrichten auf ZEIT ONLINE
Bundes-Trojaner: Kriminelle im Schlepptau - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt
Wie kommt der Bundestrojaner auf den PC: Mit Emails und Viren - taz.de 


> Klick.


So lange ihm keine Schuld nachgewiesen werden kann, hat er ein Recht darauf das öffentliche falsch-Äußerungen unterlassen werden.


> Hans Modrow: In historischer Mission. Als deutscher Politiker unterwegs.


 wow, ein Zitat aus seinem Buch. Und was hat das mit der Leugnung des Schiessbefehls zu tun?


> Kein Schiessbefehl, keine DDR-Truppen in Prag, die DDR war super. Viel Spass beim Lesen.


 Und wo steht das nun??? Dazu findet man nichts im I-Net??!!


> Im Zusammenhang mit Herrn Koch hast Du ebendiese Vokabel gebraucht. Zweierlei Mass?


Was habe ich gebraucht???
Im Zusammenhang mit Herrn Koch habe ich festgestellt das seine Wahlphrasen eben nur solche waren und kein fundamentales Interesse dahinter stand. Unabstreitbar, und zwar parteiübergreifend, ist ,dass dies reine Publicity war, wie schon zu seiner letzten Landtagswahl. Was also hat das nun mit politischer Überzeugung, über die wir hier gerade debattiert hatten, im Zusammenhang mit Einzelansichten von Linksabgeordneten, zu tun??


> Und ueber die Verfassungstreue der Linken insgesamt liesse sich trefflich streiten. Nicht zufaellig wird sie vom Verfassungsschutz beobachtet.


Das Thema ist in der Tat sehr strittig. Nicht ohne Grund haben die Verfassungsbehörden verschiedener Länder(Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Brandenburg und Schleswig-Holstein, Saarland) die Beobachtung wegen ungenügender Anhaltspunkte für ein verfassungswidriges Wirken, die Beobachtungen eingestellt. Ich denke das kurz bis mittelfristig die Beobachtung sogar komplett eingestellt wird. Spätestens dann muss man die Partei genauso ernst nehmen, wie alle anderen auch.

p.s.: Das Verhalten der Linken gegenüber spiegelt im Übrigen exakt das gleiche Verhalten wieder, wie der damalig neuen Partei "die Grünen" entgegengebracht wurde. Teilweise sogar heute mit den gleichen Argumenten wie damals. Und was haben wir heute? Ein schwarz-grünes Bündnis in Hamburg. 



> Wenn Mitglieder von Fuehrungsgremien sich derartig einlassen, korrespondiert das Deiner Meinung nach nicht mit der Partei, die sie repraesentieren? Ach so. Gut, dass wir das geklaert haben.


Wenn jemand nachweislich unhaltbare Aussagen trifft oder getroffen hat, so ist parteiintern damit umzugehen. Es haben sich schliesslich auch genügend führende Parteimitglieder von solchen Machenschaften und Äußerungen distanziert, so das man eben nicht von einer allgemeinen Parteieinstellung sprechen kann, sondern lediglich von Einzelansichten.

MfG


----------



## Pokerclock (13. Januar 2009)

Schau dir mal deine verlinkten Artikel genau an. Schau mal besonders auf das Datum der ersten drei. 29.08.2007 oder 30.08.2007. Neben der Tatsache, dass diese Artikel über eineinhalb Jahre alt sind und nichts in Bezug auf die aktuelle Gesetzesvorlage sagen, beruhen diese Artikel auf Überlegungen und Gerüchten. 

Da steht nichts zu konkreten und realistischen Maßnahmen.


----------



## kill_bill (13. Januar 2009)

Meine Herren  da ist ja einiges an Diskussion entstanden.

Ich denke nicht, dass wir einen Bundestrojaner aus irgendeinem Grund brauchen.
Der e-Mail Verkehr kann meines Wissens jetzt schon durchleuchtet werden, und auf den kommts ja wohl hauptsächlich an. Und wenn wirs nicht können, kanns die CIA. 

Nächstens: NEIN, ich mag "Die Linke" auch nicht. Ich halte die für Populisten, die Bauernfängerei betreiben.
Aber die Frage ist doch, warum überhaupt soviele Menschen bereit sind, an dermaßen unrealistische und unglaubwürdige Versprechungen zu glauben.
Und an die Leute, die die Linken noch weniger mögen als ich, möchte ich sagen, dass es kein bessere Mittel gibt um die Linken zu schwächen, als sie in die Regierungsverantwortung zu nehmen (siehe Berlin mit Wowi). Weil sie dann ihren Versprechen Taten hinterherlegen müssten, aber das natürlich nicht können, weil die eben unbezahlbar und Schaumschägerei sind. Dann geht manchen Leuten ein Licht auf, was das für Knalltüten sind.


Aber was ich nicht mag, ist wenn die SPD in die Pfanne gehauen wird aufgrund der DDR.
Die DDR hatte ansich, das ist ja wohl bekannt, überhaupt nix zu tun mit den "Idealen" von Liebknecht und Luxemburg. Deren Grundidee ist, dass es möglichst vielen möglichst gut geht und nicht möglichst vielen möglichst schlecht.

Nochmal Themensprung zum Köchle zurück: Natürlich kann ich drängende Themen wie Gewalt durch Migranten im Wahlkamp einbringen. Aber bitte so, dass ich auf ein Lösung des Problems hinaus will und nicht in Hau-drauf Manier. Der gute Koch sollte mal lieber fragen, warum soviele Einwander in Amrut leben müsse und ob man da nicht was besser machen könnte (und da kann man einiges besser machen, ganz sicher !!)

Meine Meinung xD

Lg


----------



## DaStash (13. Januar 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Schau dir mal deine verlinkten Artikel genau an. Schau mal besonders auf das Datum der ersten drei. 29.08.2007 oder 30.08.2007. Neben der Tatsache, dass diese Artikel über eineinhalb Jahre alt sind und nichts in Bezug auf die aktuelle Gesetzesvorlage sagen, beruhen diese Artikel auf Überlegungen und Gerüchten.
> 
> Da steht nichts zu konkreten und realistischen Maßnahmen.


 
Es ging doch aber um die Aussage, dass der Bundestrojaner nicht per Email verschickt werden kann/ soll. Und auch wenn die Links schon älter sind, belegen sie doch das Gegenteil?

Und in dem einem Link steht drinne, dass das FBI mit der Emailvariante arbeitet. Demnach scheinen die angebrachten Argumente warum es nicht gehen soll, nicht Tatsachen zu entsprechen. Das wollte ich nur damit aufzeigen. Ich weiß gar nicht genau ob das im BKA Gesetzt drinne stehen muss, wenn sie diesen Weg zwecks Übertragung, wählen? So wie ich das Verstanden habe ging es im BKA Gesetzt nur um die Überwachungsmaßnahme an sich, nicht um die genau Umsetzung wie es geschehen soll.

MfG


----------



## Pokerclock (13. Januar 2009)

Natürlich ist es möglich sowas per Email zu verschicken. Die Argumente wie oben beschrieben, beziehen sich auf die Frage, warum es nicht gemacht wird. Das sind zusammengefasst:

Unsicherheit bei der Übertragung
Unsicherheit beim "Einnisten" im System
Fehlender Praxisbezug
Mangelhafte Ausbeutung wegen fehlender Optimierung
Gefahr aufzufliegen wegen fehlender Optimierung

Sämtliche Berichte, die du verlinkt hast implizieren - von beweisen kann nicht die Rede sein - dass ausschließlich die Methode per Email verwendet wird und nur diese gilt. Und das ist falsch! Schlechte Recherchen von den Journalisten und die Aktualität der Artikel tun das weitere dazu. 

Es geht ja gerade um die Umsetzung, mittels Email Verkehr. Und diese Umsetzung ist Schwachsinn und wird obwohl es möglich wäre, nicht gemacht aus den oben genannten Gründen. Deswegen ist diese Methode unrealistisch (in Deutschland). Was die Herren über dem großen Teich machen interessiert hier nicht.


----------



## JePe (13. Januar 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Bundestrojaner kommt per E-Mail von der Behörde - Security | ZDNet.de News
> Online-Durchsuchung: Bundes-Trojaner per Email? | Nachrichten auf ZEIT ONLINE
> Bundes-Trojaner: Kriminelle im Schlepptau - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt
> Wie kommt der Bundestrojaner auf den PC: Mit Emails und Viren - taz.de



Postest Du noch oder liest Du schon?

In *keinem* dieser (ueberholten) Artikel ist die Rede davon, dass ein "Bundestrojaner" im grossen Stil per eMail verbreitet werden soll. Die ZEIT verwendet deshalb auch ein Fragezeichen in ihrer Ueberschrift; bei etwas weniger tunnelblickender Lektuere des SPIEGEL-Artikels waere Dir aufgefallen, dass dort auf Ermittlungsmethoden der US-amerikanischen Bundespolizei Bezug genommen wurde. Und in den verlinkten PDFs von netzpolitik.org ist die Rede davon, dass dies fallweise moeglich sei, man aber grosse Bedenken diesbezueglich habe.

Aber warum lesen, wenn das Ergebnis doch vorher schon feststeht ...



DaStash schrieb:


> So lange ihm keine Schuld nachgewiesen werden kann, hat er ein Recht darauf das öffentliche falsch-Äußerungen unterlassen werden.



Der Artikel des SPIEGELs scheint mir eindeutig. Frau Birthler scheint das aehnlich zu sehen. Aber vermutlich wartest Du auf ein Gestaendnis unter Traenen von Herrn Gysi?



DaStash schrieb:


> wow, ein Zitat aus seinem Buch. Und was hat das mit der Leugnung des Schiessbefehls zu tun?
> (...)
> Und wo steht das nun??? Dazu findet man nichts im I-Net??!!



Sag mal tust Du nur so begriffsstutzig oder bist Du es am Ende?

*IN DEM BUCH LEUGNET ER DEN SCHIESSBEFEHL, RELATIVIERT ER DIE NIEDERSCHLAGUNG DES BUERGERAUFSTANDES DES 17. JUNI DURCH SOWJETISCHE TRUPPEN, BESTREITET ER DIE BETEILIGUNG VON DDR-TRUPPEN AN DER NIEDERSCHLAGUNG DES PRAGER FREUHLINGS UND ZEICHNET ER DAS BILD EINES SOZIALPARADIESES.*

Dass das Buch nicht vollstaendig im Internet nachlesbar ist, tut mir schrecklich leid. Es gibt sog. Bibliotheken - vielleicht hat ja eine davon diesen Schund und Du kannst ihn Dir ausleihen. Ich persoenlich wuerde es nicht tun.



DaStash schrieb:


> Nicht ohne Grund haben die Verfassungsbehörden verschiedener Länder(Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Brandenburg und Schleswig-Holstein, Saarland) die Beobachtung wegen ungenügender Anhaltspunkte für ein verfassungswidriges Wirken, die Beobachtungen eingestellt.



Der Verfassungsschutz in den Bundeslaendern beobachtet, was deren Innenminister ihnen zu beobachten vorschreibt. Der Verfassungsschutz selbst spricht zwar Empfehlungen an die Landesregierungen aus - die jene aber nicht aufgreifen muessen. Mit Blick auf die Zusammensetzung der Landesregierungen gewiss kein unbedeutender Punkt. Und das Bundesamt fuer Verfassungsschutz hat gewiss keine Plaene, die Beobachtung einzustellen. Ein Mangel an Gruenden fuer eine Beobachtung ist _Kommunistischer Plattform_, _Marxistischem Forum_, _Sozialistischer Linker_ und _Cuba Si_ sei Dank in der nahen Zukunft auch nicht zu erwarten.


----------



## DaStash (13. Januar 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Sag mal tust Du nur so begriffsstutzig oder bist Du es am Ende?



Sry. Aber auf solch ein Niveau will und kann ich nicht weiterdebattieren. 

Wenn du meinst Behauptungen aufzustellen ohne diese zu belegen, siehe Argumentation mit dem Schießbefehl, dann gibt es keine weitere Grundlage für Gespräche. Was verlangst du denn, dass ich mir jetzt das Buch durchlesen, um deine *eine* Aussage zu überprüfen?

Mein Denkansatz ist ganz einfach. Wenn das stimmt was du behauptest, so würde ich, anhand der Brisanz dieser Aussage, irgend eine Information darüber im Internet finden können. Da dies aber nicht der Fall ist verstehe bitte meine Bedenken bezüglich des Wahrheitsgehaltes deiner Aussage.

MfG


----------



## DaStash (13. Januar 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es möglich sowas per Email zu verschicken. Die Argumente wie oben beschrieben, beziehen sich auf die Frage, warum es nicht gemacht wird. Das sind zusammengefasst:
> 
> Unsicherheit bei der Übertragung
> Unsicherheit beim "Einnisten" im System
> ...


Du hast Recht, ich streite das nicht ab. Es war ursprünglich mal geplant und ist technisch möglich aber nicht die "sicherste/zuverlässigste" Variante den Bundestrojaner zu installieren


> Es geht ja gerade um die Umsetzung, mittels Email Verkehr. Und diese Umsetzung ist Schwachsinn und wird obwohl es möglich wäre, nicht gemacht aus den oben genannten Gründen. Deswegen ist diese Methode unrealistisch (in Deutschland). Was die Herren über dem großen Teich machen interessiert hier nicht.


 
Und müssen denn nun die Umsetzungsmaßnahmen auch per BKA Gesetz definiert werden?

MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Januar 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Glaubst Du ernsthaft, von den eher symbolischen Studiengebuehren sei das hessische Hochschulsystem finanzierbar?



Nö, aber Politiker wollen mir weißmachen, dass Studiengebühren die Finanzlage der Hochschulen massiv verbessern sollen.
Gelegentlich kann man Politiker halt einfach mal nachdem beurteilen, was sie versrechen 



> Uebrigens: fuer das Wintersemester 07 / 08 haben sich an den hessischen Hochschulen 23.900 Personen eingeschrieben - trotz Studiengebuehren ein Anstieg um ca. 1 Prozent im Vergleich zum Vorjahreszeitraum. Sachen gibt´s ...



Und wie hat sich die Zahl der Schulabgänger mit Hochschulreife entwickelt?



> 3.350 -also ca. 14 Prozent- davon waren Auslaender - mitnichten Deutschlands Zukunft.



Nur mal so als Anmerkung: deutschstämmige Hochschulabgänger bleiben auch nicht unbedingt in Deutschland.



JePe schrieb:


> (in dem man etwa an der Legende eines per eMail verbreiteten "Bundestrojaners" mitwebt, der jeden treffen koennte).



Kann mir mal jemand eine Quelle liefern, in der von zuverlässiger Seite (bevorzugt Gesetzestext) mitgeteilt, über welche Wege Online-Durchsuchungen initiert werden sollen?
Mir sind bislang nur Mutmaßungen von mehr oder minder selbst ernannten Experten über potentielle Möglichkeiten bekannt.



> Die Partei, die Partei, die hat immer Recht?



Zumindest für Parteigenossen sollte das n Grundsatz sein, ggf. um "und wenn mal anderer Meinung ist, klärt man das innerhalb der Partei" ergänzt.



JePe schrieb:


> ...
> Die Deutsche Telekom AG wird ausverkauft? Wusste ich gar nicht. Rueckueberfuehrung in Staatseigentum? Wie soll das legal gehen? Und wer soll das bezahlen? Und welchen Sinn koennte das ueberhaupt haben?



Nur zur letzten Frage: Rück-Übertragung der Verantwortung für essentielle Infrastruktur (z.B. Internet) in Staatshand, um gewisse Mindeststandards deutschlandweit zu garantieren.



> es macht mich fassungslos, wie kampflos nur ein paar Jahre nach Ende der vorerst letzten deutschen Diktatur man den Schiessbefehlleugnern und Stasispitzeln das Feld ueberlaesst



Vielleicht solltest du mal einen anderen Blickpunkt versuchen, auch wenn du nachvollziehbare Gründe für deinen hast.
Aber die Linke besteht nunmal nur zu einem kleinen Teil aus Schiessbefehlleugnern und Stasispitzeln und sie fordert an keiner Stelle eine Unterdrückung der Bevölkerung.


----------



## DaStash (13. Januar 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand eine Quelle liefern, in der von zuverlässiger Seite (bevorzugt Gesetzestext) mitgeteilt, über welche Wege Online-Durchsuchungen initiert werden sollen?
> Mir sind bislang nur Mutmaßungen von mehr oder minder selbst ernannten Experten über potentielle Möglichkeiten bekannt.


 
Gute Frage, würde mich auch interessieren. Evtl. muß das gar nicht im Detail festgelegt werden wie es durchgeführt wird, sondern nur warum?!

MfG


----------



## JePe (13. Januar 2009)

Auch wenn hier wohl Hopfen und Malz verloren sind:



DaStash schrieb:


> Mein Denkansatz ist ganz einfach. Wenn das stimmt was du behauptest, so würde ich, anhand der Brisanz dieser Aussage, irgend eine Information darüber im Internet finden können. Da dies aber nicht der Fall ist verstehe bitte meine Bedenken bezüglich des Wahrheitsgehaltes deiner Aussage.



Da hast Du wohl nicht gruendlich genug gesucht. Parteigenosse Bisky wurde noch etwas deutlicher.


----------



## JePe (13. Januar 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö, aber Politiker wollen mir weißmachen, dass Studiengebühren die Finanzlage der Hochschulen massiv verbessern sollen.



Mehreinnahmen verbessern die Finanzlage - man muss nicht Houdini heissen, um das zu verstehen. Ob sie es "massiv" tun, mag diskutabel (und auch subjektiv) sein.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und wie hat sich die Zahl der Schulabgänger mit Hochschulreife entwickelt?



Wenn Du mir erklaerst, inwieweit diese Zahl mit einer herbeigeredeten, aber anscheinend nicht eingetretenen Abschreckungswirkung von Studiengebuehren korrespondiert, mache ich mir vielleicht die Muehe, mich mit diesem Faktor zu befassen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nur mal so als Anmerkung: deutschstämmige Hochschulabgänger bleiben auch nicht unbedingt in Deutschland.



Das mag sein, ist aber voellig irrelevant.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand eine Quelle liefern, in der von zuverlässiger Seite (bevorzugt Gesetzestext) mitgeteilt, über welche Wege Online-Durchsuchungen initiert werden sollen?
> Mir sind bislang nur Mutmaßungen von mehr oder minder selbst ernannten Experten über potentielle Möglichkeiten bekannt.



Ich bezweifle, dass es hierfuer eine Rechtsnorm gibt und ueberhaupt geben kann. Aber der BKA-Chef selbst hat dazu (u. a.) das Folgende gesagt:

_Ein Ermittlungsrichter muss den Einsatz entscheiden, ein Staatsanwalt muss die Durchfuehrung kontrollieren, und ein Datenschuetzer muss die Gesamtmassnahme ueberwachen. Ich habe gar kein Problem damit zu sagen: Gebt dem Datenschuetzer mehr Personal, damit er Kontrolle noch staerker ausueben kann. Ich gehe sogar so weit zu sagen: Was das BKA dann als Programm entwickelt hat, soll als Quellcode beim Ermittlungsrichter hinterlegt werden. Er kann dann durch unabhaengige Experten nachvollziehen lassen, was die Polizei konkret gemacht hat._

Quelle

Klingt fuer mich nicht nach einem Massenmailing. Aber diese Diskussion ist letztlich muessig - weil man Pudding eben nicht an die Wand nageln und gegen eine bauchgefuehlte Paranoia nicht mit rationalen Argumenten gegenhalten kann.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zumindest für Parteigenossen sollte das n Grundsatz sein, ggf. um "und wenn mal anderer Meinung ist, klärt man das innerhalb der Partei" ergänzt.



Ein Abgeordneter ist zuvorderst denen verpflichtet, die ihn gewaehlt haben. Und das Votum der Oeffentlichkeit zu Frau Ypsilantis feuchtem rot-roten Traum war nun wirklich unzweideutig.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nur zur letzten Frage: Rück-Übertragung der Verantwortung für essentielle Infrastruktur (z.B. Internet) in Staatshand, um gewisse Mindeststandards deutschlandweit zu garantieren.



Siehst Du da Defizite?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du mal einen anderen Blickpunkt versuchen, auch wenn du nachvollziehbare Gründe für deinen hast.



Vielleicht solltet Ihr denjenigen zuhoeren, die wissen, worueber sie sprechen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Januar 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Mehreinnahmen verbessern die Finanzlage - man muss nicht Houdini heissen, um das zu verstehen. Ob sie es "massiv" tun, mag diskutabel (und auch subjektiv) sein.



Ich glaube nicht dass es viel zu disktutieren gibt, wenn Politiker behaupten, dass 500€ mehr oder weniger bei durchschnittlichen Kosten von afaik aktuell (d.h. unterfinanziert) 5-7000€* einen großen Unterschied machen. 
Und das sind nur die Unterhaltskosten. Neubauten und größere Anschaffungen wurden in der Verangenheit oft direkt über die Länder finanziert, Projektmittel fließen afaik in solche Rechnungen auch nicht mit ein, sind aber mitlerweile in einigen Fachbereichen essentieller Bestandteil der Finanzierung. Die Studiengebühren stellen somit maximal 10% des heute pro Studenten aufgewendeten Geldes dar, zieht man die Verwaltungsgebühren (die im von den Unis mit 25-50% beziffert wurden) ab und stellt man den eigentlichen Finanzbedarf daneben, machen sie weniger als 5% aus.
Das kann einfach keine "deutliche" Verbesserung sein.


*) Genauer Wert stark von der Studentenverteilung ab. Ein Mediziner kann schon mal 30000 im Semester kosten, Geisteswissenschaftler z.T. unter 2000, erst recht wenn die Bücherei lehr und die Hörsääle übervoll sind.



> Wenn Du mir erklaerst, inwieweit diese Zahl mit einer herbeigeredeten, aber anscheinend nicht eingetretenen Abschreckungswirkung von Studiengebuehren korrespondiert, mache ich mir vielleicht die Muehe, mich mit diesem Faktor zu befassen.



Ganz einfach: Wenn man mehr Leute hat, die ein Studium beginnen können (und der von dir genannte Zeitraum betrifft geburtenstarke Jahrgänge), dann sind da natürlich auch mehr Leute bei, die trotz Studiengebühren studieren. Die Studentenzahlen bleiben dadurch gleich, steigen vielleicht sogar, obwohl mehr Leute auf ein Studium verzichten müssen.



> Ich bezweifle, dass es hierfuer eine Rechtsnorm gibt und ueberhaupt geben kann.



Ich auch.
Aber von einigen Leuten hier wird das ganze so behandelt, als stände die einzige Lösung in Stein gemeißelt und alles andere wäre unmöglich und jeder, der es für möglich hält, wahlweise verrückt oder ein Hetzer.



> Aber der BKA-Chef selbst hat dazu (u. a.) das Folgende gesagt:
> 
> _Ein Ermittlungsrichter muss den Einsatz entscheiden, ein Staatsanwalt muss die Durchfuehrung kontrollieren, und ein Datenschuetzer muss die Gesamtmassnahme ueberwachen. Ich habe gar kein Problem damit zu sagen: Gebt dem Datenschuetzer mehr Personal, damit er Kontrolle noch staerker ausueben kann. Ich gehe sogar so weit zu sagen: Was das BKA dann als Programm entwickelt hat, soll als Quellcode beim Ermittlungsrichter hinterlegt werden. Er kann dann durch unabhaengige Experten nachvollziehen lassen, was die Polizei konkret gemacht hat._



Keine Massenemails, aber da steht nirgendwo etwas von manueller Implantierung direkt vor Ort.
Es gibt ein Programm, ein Richter entscheidet über den Einsatz, kann es sich sogar vorher angucken - ein Datenschützer guckt zu.
Was sich so toll anhört, sind ggf. 2 Anrufe und ein Fax, der Rest läuft online.
Das mag polizeiliche Willkür eindämmen (was das Minimum dessen ist, was man von einem rechtsstaatlichen Gesetz erwarten konnte), aber es stellt noch keine große Hürde im Sinne des Aufwandes dar und es stellt keineswegs sicher, dass der Trojaner in falsche Hände gelangt oder das Beamte gezielt Sicherheitslücken ausnutzen, die im Interesse der Allgemeinheit eigentlich gemeldet und gestopft werden sollten.



> Ein Abgeordneter ist zuvorderst denen verpflichtet, die ihn gewaehlt haben.



Die hat afaik keiner der Querschläger befragt.
Man ist lediglich zu Wahl angetreten - und das mit dem SPD-Wahlprogramm, das auch die Unterstützung von Ypsilanti umfasste.



> Und das Votum der Oeffentlichkeit zu Frau Ypsilantis feuchtem rot-roten Traum war nun wirklich unzweideutig.



Nö, es war extrem zweideutig - was zugegebenermaßen an der SPD lag:
Man hat eine Partei gewählt, die versprochen hatte, alles zu tun, um Koch abzusetzen, gewisse grundlegende Ziele durchzudrücken und das alles ohne Unterstützung durch die Linke.
In der Realität stand man dann vor dem Problem, dass der Wähler einen für alle 3 Sachen gewählt hat, man aber maximal zwei umsetzen konnte, sehr unklar.
Es gab für die SPD sicherlich wenig Möglichkeiten, sich aus dieser Zwickmühle zurückzuziehen (imho nur sofortige Neuwahlen), aber wenn die Mehrheit der Partei sich für eine bestimmten Weg entscheidet, dann müssen das Leute, die für die Partei angetreten sind, auch akzeptieren - oder es hinterfragen.
Aber individuell zu entscheiden, dass die Mehrheit mit ihrem Beschluss falsch liegt und dass auch noch so kurzfristig (im zweiten Durchgang) bekanntzugeben, dass niemand reagieren kann, ist in einer Partei -oder Demokratie allgemein- nicht der richtige weg. (Und reagieren hätte man auch nur können, wenn die Sache unklar ist - mit ihrem Verhalten haben also zumindest die Leute, die sich erst kurz vor schluß offen gegen Ypsilantis Pläne gestellt haben, zugegeben, dass sie sich nicht sicher sein können, dass ihr Einzelgang der einzig wahre Weg ist. Imho war das ganze eine politische Profilierungsaktion - letztlich zu Lasten einer Person, die genauso proiflierungssüchtig war und die Situation damit erst geschaffen hat, aber das macht die Sache auch nicht besser.)




> Siehst Du da Defizite?



Sagen wir mal: Ich hab meine ganz eigenen (leicht ökoradikalen  ) Ansichten zum Thema "Förderung ländlicher Räume" und "Entwicklungsangleichung in Deutschland", aber wenn ich die von quasi allen Parteien vorgegebenen Ideale zugrunde lege, dann sehe ich z.B. im Bereich Breitbandausbau ganz massive Defizite und wäre, ebenso wie bei Straße, Schiene, Strom und vielleicht Post dafür, dass der Betrieb des Netzes Staatsangelegenheit bleibt.
Bei Dingen, die erst in deutschlandweiter Erstreckung Sinn machen, ist es einfach nicht möglich, mehrere Konkurrenten gleichberechtigt nebeneinander zu haben - Marktmechanismen können also nicht einmal theoretisch funktionieren und alles, was zwangsläufig zu einem Monopol und keinem Markt (oder alternativ einem sehr unproduktivem Haufen) führt, gehört imho in Staatshand.



> Vielleicht solltet Ihr denjenigen zuhoeren, die wissen, worueber sie sprechen.



das ist immer so eine Sache mit den Qualitfikationen...


----------



## JePe (14. Januar 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht dass es viel zu disktutieren gibt, wenn Politiker behaupten, dass 500€ mehr oder weniger bei durchschnittlichen Kosten von afaik aktuell (d.h. unterfinanziert) 5-7000€* einen großen Unterschied machen.
> (...)
> *) Genauer Wert stark von der Studentenverteilung ab. Ein Mediziner kann schon mal 30000 im Semester kosten, Geisteswissenschaftler z.T. unter 2000, erst recht wenn die Bücherei lehr und die Hörsääle übervoll sind.



Was Dich & Co. aber nicht davon abhaelt, selbst diese vergleichsweise geringe  Eigenleistung -die im Ergebnis eine ausschliessliche Investition in die eigene, auch materielle Zukunft waere- zu verweigern und stattdessen mit gewohntem Selbstbewusstsein eine 100 Prozent-Beschenkung zu fordern. Prost!



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Wenn man mehr Leute hat, die ein Studium beginnen können (und der von dir genannte Zeitraum betrifft geburtenstarke Jahrgänge), dann sind da natürlich auch mehr Leute bei, die trotz Studiengebühren studieren. Die Studentenzahlen bleiben dadurch gleich, steigen vielleicht sogar, obwohl mehr Leute auf ein Studium verzichten müssen.



Belege es (dass die Zahl der Erstsemester netto ruecklaeufig ist). Ansonsten reden wir hier mal wieder ueber heisse Luft.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber von einigen Leuten hier wird das ganze so behandelt, als stände die einzige Lösung in Stein gemeißelt und alles andere wäre unmöglich und jeder, der es für möglich hält, wahlweise verrückt oder ein Hetzer.



Ein Hetzer ganz gewiss sogar. Ob aus Unwissen, Paranoia oder Fanatismus macht dabei letztlich keinen Unterschied.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was sich so toll anhört, sind ggf. 2 Anrufe und ein Fax, der Rest läuft online.
> Das mag polizeiliche Willkür eindämmen (was das Minimum dessen ist, was man von einem rechtsstaatlichen Gesetz erwarten konnte), aber es stellt noch keine große Hürde im Sinne des Aufwandes dar und es stellt keineswegs sicher, dass der Trojaner in falsche Hände gelangt oder das Beamte gezielt Sicherheitslücken ausnutzen, die im Interesse der Allgemeinheit eigentlich gemeldet und gestopft werden sollten.



Im Falle des technisch einfacher zu realisierenden sog. "grossen Lauschangriffes" waren weniger Huerden hoch genug, um im Jahr 2007 ganze 13 davon zu ermoeglichen (10 auf richterliche Weisung, 3 im Rahmen der Gefahrenabwehr). Hatten wir alles schon, ist unwidersprochen - hindert aber niemanden daran, weiter Verschwoerungssuppe zu kochen und an das duerstende Volk auszuschenken. Weshalb ich dazu auch nichts mehr schreiben werde, Mulder.

Und wie Du darauf kommst, dass es Aufgabe des BKA sei, Vulnerabilities im Betriebssystem zu schliessen, ist mir ein Raetsel.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die hat afaik keiner der Querschläger befragt.



Jede Umfrage hat eine breite Ablehnung von rot-rot belegt, die sog. "Querschlaeger" haben positives Feedback bekommen. Was man von Frau Ypsilanti so nicht wirklich sagen kann.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man ist lediglich zu Wahl angetreten - und das mit dem SPD-Wahlprogramm, das auch die Unterstützung von Ypsilanti umfasste.



Und eine Zusammenarbeit mit der Linken in welcher Weise auch immer ausschloss. Die Frage ist doch, was wiegt schwerer - eine Personalie oder eine politische Richtung?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Imho war das ganze eine politische Profilierungsaktion(...)



Aha. Ohne google.de zu benutzen: wie hiessen die "Querschlaeger" und was machen sie heute? Ach, das weisst Du nicht? Dann hat das mit dem Profilieren wohl nicht funktioniert.

Der Jammer mit den Menschen ist, dass 99 Prozent Anstand und Charakter mit Egoismus und Opportunismus ersetzt haben. Deshalb ist es ihnen auch nicht moeglich zu glauben, dass es eine Handvoll Menschen gibt, die nicht so funktionieren.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (...)dann sehe ich z.B. im Bereich Breitbandausbau ganz massive Defizite und wäre, ebenso wie bei Straße, Schiene, Strom und vielleicht Post dafür, dass der Betrieb des Netzes Staatsangelegenheit bleibt.



Informationsbeschaffung per Internet funktioniert auch prima per ISDN; eine hohe ID im Eselchen ist m. W. kein Grundrecht von Verfassungsrang.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> das ist immer so eine Sache mit den Qualitfikationen...



Tut mir schrecklich leid, dass ich Deinen Anspruechen nicht genuege.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Januar 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Was Dich & Co. aber nicht davon abhaelt, selbst diese vergleichsweise geringe  Eigenleistung -die im Ergebnis eine ausschliessliche Investition in die eigene, auch materielle Zukunft waere- zu verweigern und stattdessen mit gewohntem Selbstbewusstsein eine 100 Prozent-Beschenkung zu fordern. Prost!



Mein Berufsziel verspricht (leider) keine materiell besonders gute Zukunft, aber ggf. Nutzen für die Allgemeinheit...
Ansonsten hab ich auch kein Problem damit, später die Allgemeinheit an den Gewinnen dieser Position zu beteiligen. (d.h. nachgelagerte und 100% Einkommensbezogene Studiengebühren)

Das ist aber bislang bei keinem Politiker das Ziel, die greifen in leere Taschen bzw. verlangen von den Studenten, dass sie für den Staat Kredite aufnehmen, um Einrichtungen auf Pump zu finanzieren. (auch ne Methode, die öffentliche Verschuldung zu reduzieren)



> Im Falle des technisch einfacher zu realisierenden...



Belegung unter Berücksichtigung der von dir übergangenen Aspekte weiter oben.



> Und eine Zusammenarbeit mit der Linken in welcher Weise auch immer ausschloss. Die Frage ist doch, was wiegt schwerer - eine Personalie oder eine politische Richtung?



Mit den Optionen nicht regieren vs. mit Duldung regieren hat nichts von den dreien etwas zu tun.



> Dann hat das mit dem Profilieren wohl nicht funktioniert.



In Anbetracht dessen, dass ich ausm Kopf nichtmal den Namen meines Nachbarn wüsste, kann ich zwar deine Argumentationslinie nicht unterstützen, aber das Resultat trifft imho auf Bundesebene tatsächlich nicht zu.
Was aber vermutlich auch nicht soo wichtig für Regionalpolitiker ist.



> Informationsbeschaffung per Internet funktioniert auch prima per ISDN;



Wann hast du zum letzten Mal eine Website mit dem heutigen Flash-&Werbungs-Niveau besucht oder dein System via 64k geupdatet?
Und das Problem der Kosten (Flatrate?) bleiben.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (18. Januar 2009)

Hessenwahl!? 

Warum wird hier nicht heiß diskutiert?


----------



## JePe (18. Januar 2009)

Mangels Ueberraschungen sehe ich dazu wenig Grund. CDU und Linke praktisch unveraendert; SPD verliert zu gleichen Teilen an FDP und GRUENE. Das wenig verblueffende Ergebnis ist die niedrigste Wahlbeteiligung in Hessen aller Zeiten, eine schwarz-gelbe Landesregierung, eine SPD auf Selbstfindungstrip und ohne den egomanischen Ballast Luegilanti, eine Linke, die keinen Schaden anrichten kann und die Erkenntnis, dass man das vorgebliche Ziel, Koch abzuloesen, trotz mehrerer Anlaeufe irgendwie doch und noch nicht einmal knapp verfehlt hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Januar 2009)

Muss ich fast zustimmen - bis auf das "nicht einmal knapp", da warte ich mal noch die finalen Zahlen ab. (Über 2-4% Vorsprung in ersten Hochrechnungen gabs schon vollkommen falsche Siegesfeiern, auch wenn ich mir da hier keine Hoffnungen mehr mache)

Aber wenn detaillierte Zahlen vorliegen, könnten vielleicht die Ergebnisse aus den Wahlkreisen der "Deserteuere" interessant werden.

So gibts imho höchstens zwei Dinge zu diskutieren:
- Ist Ypsilanti derart weltfremd, dass sie noch auf ein SPD-Ergebniss gehofft hat, mit dem sie ihre Posten behalten hätte? Wenn nicht: Wieso hat sie nicht schon vor 1-2 Wochen abgedankt und damit der SPD die Chance auf einen "wir haben aus unseren Fehlern" Wahlkampf gegeben? Das hätte vielleicht gereicht, um ein schwarz-gelb-Sieg zu verhindern...
- "Tolles" Kommentar von Koch im ZDF-Interview: "...Zugewinne bei den beiden kleineren Parteien im demokratischen Spektrum..." - nach dem Wahlkrampf ist vor dem Wahlkampf? Oder derart in der eigenen Polemik verfangen, das man nichtmal nach seinem Sieg den Unterlegenen zumindest das zugestehen kann, was sie laut Gesetz sind? (egal was von beiden: Muss sojemand ein Land führen?)
Peter Klöppel hatte jedenfalls seinen Spaß: 1. Interview: Gratulation zum Sieg, aber warum haben sie eigentlich nichts dazugewonnen?  2. Interview: Niederlage war ja klar, Yps hat alles auf sich genommen - aber mal ehrlich: Wie groß war ihr Anteil? 
Merkwürdig die Berichterstattung zu den Reaktionen der Parteien: Kommentar von der Union, Kommentar von der FDP, Kommentar von der SPD, Kommentar von der Linken - und n kurzer Satz zu der Partei, die so eben das beste Flächen-Land-Ergebniss ihrer Geschichte feiert.

Egal, die Hessen waren ja selbst dafür, dass sie das jetzt 5 Jahre lang ausbaden müssen.


----------



## Pokerclock (19. Januar 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Egal, die Hessen waren ja selbst dafür, dass sie das jetzt 5 Jahre lang ausbaden müssen.



Ich nicht .

Wir stehen jetzt da, wo wir vor einem Jahr bereits waren. Solange keiner mehr an Studiengebühren für die nächsten drei, vier Jahre denkt, ist es mir auch egal.

Schon gewusst, dass die Piratenpartei ihr Ergebnis verdoppeln konnte?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (19. Januar 2009)

Wie hoch (niedrig) war nun eigentlich die Wahlbeteiligung?


----------



## riedochs (19. Januar 2009)

Zu der Wahl gestern gibt es wenig zu sagen. Roland ist mit der FDP wieder an der Macht und die SPD ist fuer ihr turteln mit der SED abgestraft worden. Somit ist alles wieder im Lot.


----------



## DaStash (19. Januar 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Wie hoch (niedrig) war nun eigentlich die Wahlbeteiligung?


Mor*gähn* 

 Hier  haste die Antwort.

Leider weiß ich gar nicht was man über die Hessenwahl noch rumdebattieren könnte. Für mich kam das Ergebnis in keinster Weise überraschend. Das einzige was sich klar herauskristalisiert hatte ist, dass bei der Stimmumverteilung von der SPD hin zu den Grünen und der FDP, die CDU ausgespart wurde, was folglich ein eindeutiges Signal der Wähler bezüglich des bald amtierenden Ministerpräsidenten ist. Vielleicht sollte die CDU-HR ihren Ministerposten noch einmal überdenken. Imagetechnisch und im Hinblick auf die nächsten Landtagswahlen wäre das mMn. das Beste für die Partei.

p.s.: Eine kleine Überraschung gab es schon noch. Nämlich das die Linke abermals den Einzug in den Landtag geschafft hat. Das zeigt eine gewisse Beständigkeit und man kann dann auch nicht mehr von Protestwählern reden, sondern muss zur Kenntnis nehmen, dass anscheinend die Linke die richtigen Fragen stellt und folglich bei einer zunehmend wachsenden Bevölkerungsschicht damit Anklang findet.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Egal, die Hessen waren ja selbst dafür, dass sie das jetzt 5 Jahre lang ausbaden müssen.


Hehe, schöne Zusammenfassung. Besonders über das Kommentar von Herrn Klöppel musste ich ganz schön schmunzeln. 
 Naja. Bei der geringen Wahlbeteiligung kann man nicht von "den Hessen" reden. Aber selber Schuld, wenn man sein demokratisches Recht auf frei Wahlen nicht nutzen möchte, dann kommt eben solch ein Ergebnis bei raus. Spätestens bei den nächsten Landtagswahlen wird es einen politschen Wechsel geben. Vorausgesetzt die hessische Koalition macht Politik wie gehabt.

MfG


MfG


----------



## JePe (19. Januar 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> (...)sondern muss zur Kenntnis nehmen, dass anscheinend die Linke die richtigen Fragen stellt und folglich bei einer zunehmend wachsenden Bevölkerungsschicht damit Anklang findet.



Oder an 94,6 Prozent der Waehler vorbeitraeumt.


----------



## riedochs (19. Januar 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Oder an 94,6 Prozent der Waehler vorbeitraeumt.




Was wohl eher der Fall ist.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (19. Januar 2009)

Ja, überrascht hat das Ergebnis wohl keinen. Die Umfrageergebnisse treffen fast perfekt das Wahlergebnis.

Ich bin froh das die CDU Herrn Koch hat, wenn er nicht wäre hätten sie noch vom Selbstmord der SPD profitieren können.


----------



## DaStash (19. Januar 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Oder an 94,6 Prozent der Waehler vorbeitraeumt.


 


riedochs schrieb:


> Was wohl eher der Fall ist.


 
Naja. Jede neue Partei fängt mal klein an. Und für eine linke Partei ist es generell ein Sieg, wenn sie in einem westlichen Bundesland in den Landtag einziehen können. Das sagt einiges aus. In einem konservativ geprägtem Land, wo links bis jetzt immer Tabu war, wenn da 5% der Wähler sich dafür entscheiden eine solche Partei zu wählen, dann hat das nun mal einiges zu bedeuten. Und unter anbetracht dessen das es eine Neuwahl ist und die Partei wieder ein gleiches Ergebnis einfahren konnte merkt man auch, dass es ein beständiges Wahlergebnis ist, sprich die Wähler es mit mit dem Votum, bezüglich der angesprochenen Themen, ernst nehmen.



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Ich bin froh das die CDU Herrn Koch hat, wenn er nicht wäre hätten sie noch vom Selbstmord der SPD profitieren können.


Hrhr, ja. 
So kann man das sehen. 
Wäre schön wenn die CDU endlich mal Konsequenzen aus dem "gleich schlechtem" Wahlergebnis und dessen Aussage ziehen würde.

MfG


----------



## JePe (19. Januar 2009)

Nach derselben Logik koennte man Sinnhaftigkeit in die 9,2 Prozent hineininterpretieren, die die NPD in Sachsen erreicht hat - eine recht(sextrem)e Partei in einem Bundesland mit linker Praegung.


----------



## DaStash (19. Januar 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Nach derselben Logik koennte man Sinnhaftigkeit in die 9,2 Prozent hineininterpretieren, die die NPD in Sachsen erreicht hat - eine recht(sextrem)e Partei in einem Bundesland mit linker Praegung.


Ein Land was seid 1990 in den Händen der CDU ist soll links geprägt sein??
Aha 

MfG


----------



## JePe (19. Januar 2009)

Auch wenn´s gerne vergessen / verdraengt / verleugnet wird: es gab diesen Teil Deutschlands auch schon vor 1990.


----------



## DaStash (19. Januar 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Auch wenn´s gerne vergessen / verdraengt / verleugnet wird: es gab diesen Teil Deutschlands auch schon vor 1990.


Wenn wir soweit zurückdenken, dann sollte unser Land aber nachwievor eine andere politische Gesinnung haben. 
Ich denke 3 Amtszeiten können ein Landesteil ausreichend politisch prägen.
Naja, ist ja auch egal jetzt. Fakt ist, dass das für die Linke ein gutes Ergebnis ist in einem sehr konservativen Land in den Landtag einziehen zu können.
Fakt ist auch das durch die Neuwahlen sich ein zweites mal das schlechte Ergebnis der CDU bestätigt hat und die Grünen und die FDP die Stimmen der SPD abgefangen haben.
Mal sehen ob die CDU diesen Denkzettel der Wähler zur Kenntnis nimmt und dementsprechend sich neuorientiert und handelt. Es wäre den Hessen zu wünschen. 

MfG


----------



## JePe (19. Januar 2009)

Das sehe ich -Ueberraschung!- doch etwas differenzierter. _Praegend_ war eine linke Diktatur; die darauffolgenden demokratisch gewaehlten Landesregierungen haben sich vor allem an der Aufgabe verbraucht, die Scherben derer zusammenzufegen, deren Nachfolgern Du attestierst, die "richtigen Fragen" zu stellen. Die nicht zuletzt aus abwegigen Erwartungshaltungen erwachsende Unzufriedenheit beschert den Extremisten Zulauf - mal der NPD, mal der Linken, was oft kaum einen Unterschied macht. Im Westen der Republik ist der Naehrboden weniger ergiebig und deshalb auch die Affinitaet zu Extremen geringer.


----------



## DaStash (19. Januar 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> _Praegend_ war eine linke Diktatur; die darauffolgenden demokratisch gewaehlten Landesregierungen haben sich vor allem an der Aufgabe verbraucht, die Scherben derer zusammenzufegen, deren Nachfolgern Du attestierst, die "richtigen Fragen" zu stellen.


 Nein. Nicht ich sondern die Wähler. Und das werden zunehmend immer mehr. 


> Die nicht zuletzt aus abwegigen Erwartungshaltungen erwachsende Unzufriedenheit beschert den Extremisten Zulauf - mal der NPD, mal der Linken, was oft kaum einen Unterschied macht.


 Die Einstellung ist mehr als weltfremd und voreingenommen.  Was soll man da noch diskutieren.... Jemand der glaubt das die Welt eine Scheibe ist und man nur in schwarz und weiß differenzieren kann, dem wird man auch, egal mit welchen Argumenten, nicht weiterhelfen/debattieren können. 
Ich glaube wir beide sollten zukünftig das Thema Linke einfach aussparen, bringt doch eh nichts 

p.s.: Bedeutet das eigentlich im Rückkehrschluss das 5% der Wähler extremistisch sind??



> Im Westen der Republik ist der Naehrboden weniger ergiebig und deshalb auch die Affinitaet zu Extremen geringer.


Links zu sein bedeutet nicht extrem zu sein. Da liegt ihr Denkfehler. Was man auch daran erkennen kann das immer weniger Länder die Partei verfassungsrechtlich beobachten lassen (Tabelle hatte ich ja bereits gepostet). Das schlimme ist das sich viele Leute die der gleichen Argumentation folgen wie sie, gar nicht politisch mit der Linken beschäftigen und diese somit vernachlässigen und unterschätzen. Es wäre mittlerweile einfach angebracht nicht mehr die Vergangenheit zu debattieren sondern die politischen Vorstellungen und deren Umsetzung.

MfG


----------



## JePe (19. Januar 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Nein. Nicht ich sondern die Wähler. Und das werden zunehmend immer mehr.



Im Gegensatz zu Dir verfuege ich ueber keine Kristallkugel - und werde mich deshalb auch nicht an Orakeleien ueber Trends beteiligen. Allenfalls verweise ich darauf, dass auch die REPUBLIKANER einmal Stimmen erlangt haben - und irgendwann im politischen Orkus verschwunden sind.



DaStash schrieb:


> Die Einstellung ist mehr als weltfremd und voreingenommen.  Was soll man da noch diskutieren.... Jemand der glaubt das die Welt eine Scheibe ist und man nur in schwarz und weiß differenzieren kann, dem wird man auch, egal mit welchen Argumenten, nicht weiterhelfen/debattieren können.
> Ich glaube wir beide sollten zukünftig das Thema Linke einfach aussparen, bringt doch eh nichts



Ich erinnere mich an keine "Argumente", nur an verhaltenen Jubel ob eines vermeintlichen Denkzettels fuer Herrn Koch und prophetische Aussagen ueber das kuenftige Waehlerverhalten. Solltest Du daran nichts zu aendern beabsichtigen, ist es wirklich wenig erfolgversprechend, das Theme LINKE weiter zu diskutieren (wofuer es uebrigens einen dedizierten Thread gibt).



DaStash schrieb:


> p.s.: Bedeutet das eigentlich im Rückkehrschluss das 5% der Wähler extremistisch sind??



Es bedeutet, dass es (mindestens) 5 Prozent Waehler in Hessen und 9 Prozent Waehler in Sachsen gab / gibt, die frustriert, neidisch oder extrem sind (Mehrfachnennungen sind moeglich).



DaStash schrieb:


> Was man auch daran erkennen kann das immer weniger Länder die Partei verfassungsrechtlich beobachten lassen (Tabelle hatte ich ja bereits gepostet).



Du hattest keine "Tabelle" gepostet, sondern vier Bundeslaender genannt - und meine Erwiderung geflissentlich ignoriert. Inklusive des Unmstandes, dass es auch ein _Bundesamt_ fuer Verfassungsschutz gibt, dass keinen politischen Konstellationen in den Laendern unterworfen ist und mit huebscher Regelmaessigkeit die LINKE in seinen Berichten wuerdigt.



DaStash schrieb:


> Das schlimme ist das sich viele Leute die der gleichen Argumentation folgen wie sie, gar nicht politisch mit der Linken beschäftigen und diese somit vernachlässigen und unterschätzen. Es wäre mittlerweile einfach angebracht nicht mehr die Vergangenheit zu debattieren sondern die politischen Vorstellungen und deren Umsetzung.



Ich beschaeftige mich mit mit ihnen - das ist ja das Problem. Je genauer man hinschaut, desto mehr faellt das demagogische Kartenhaus der LINKEn in sich zusammen. Rauschende Versprechen hier, ein ruiniertes Sachsen-Anhalt und ein objektiv pleites Berlin da. Wirres Gefasel von NATO-Austritt und Kontrolle der globalen Finanzmaerkte (Allmachtsphantasien?). Neid-ist-geil als Finanzierungskonzept (Reichensteuer). Beschraenkungen von Spitzengehaeltern (wovon niemand am anderen Ende der Nahrungskette auch nur einen EURO mehr in der Tasche haben wird). Spitzenaemter werden mit Figuren wie Weltverbesserer Oskar (der im Verwaltungsrat der KFW keine gute Figur gemacht und als Ministerpraesident die Staatsverschuldung des Saarlandes annaehernd verdoppelt hat), Freiheitskaempfer Gregor (der sich ueber Schaeuble in Rage redet, aber mit Mielke arrangiert hat) und Geschichtsversteherin Sahra (redet am liebsten ueber Dinge, die sie nur aus Buechern kennt; isst gerne Hummer, wird aber nicht so gerne dabei fotografiert) besetzt. An der Basis tummeln sich Kommunistische Plattform (Kontakte zu DKP, vermutlich Schwarzer Block), Cuba Si und anderes.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Januar 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Mor*gähn*
> 
> Hier  haste die Antwort.



Weitere positive Meldung: Verluste am rechten Rand - und das obwohl die CDU diesmal nicht ganz viel wert auf ihre Anti-Ausländerposition gelegt hat 



> Naja. Bei der geringen Wahlbeteiligung kann man nicht von "den Hessen" reden. Aber selber Schuld, wenn man sein demokratisches Recht auf frei Wahlen nicht nutzen möchte, dann kommt eben solch ein Ergebnis bei raus.



Die Betonung lag eher auf der 5, damals gingen noch ein-zwei Leute mehr wählen, als man die eigenen Möglichkeiten zur demokratischen Einflussnahme beschränkte 



> Spätestens bei den nächsten Landtagswahlen wird es einen politschen Wechsel geben. Vorausgesetzt die hessische Koalition macht Politik wie gehabt.



Abwarten, was zur nächsten Landtagswahl für Themen anstehen.
Diese Wahl hat ganz deutlich gezeigt, dass es nicht um Inhalte und ein Programm für die nächste Legislaturperiode geht, sondern um Personalien und Populismus.

Und die kann man imho beide nicht vorhersagen.


----------



## DaStash (19. Januar 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu Dir verfuege ich ueber keine Kristallkugel - und werde mich deshalb auch nicht an Orakeleien ueber Trends beteiligen. Allenfalls verweise ich darauf, dass auch die REPUBLIKANER einmal Stimmen erlangt haben - und irgendwann im politischen Orkus verschwunden sind.


Genauso wenig wie sie besitze ich eine Kristallkugel. Ich verfolge die Medienberichterstattung und kann daraus meine Schlüsse ziehen. Und die letzten Wahlen haben doch eindeutig gezeigt das immer mehr Wähler sich für die Linken entscheiden.


> Ich erinnere mich an keine "Argumente", nur an verhaltenen Jubel ob eines vermeintlichen Denkzettels fuer Herrn Koch und prophetische Aussagen ueber das kuenftige Waehlerverhalten. Solltest Du daran nichts zu aendern beabsichtigen, ist es wirklich wenig erfolgversprechend, das Theme LINKE weiter zu diskutieren (wofuer es uebrigens einen dedizierten Thread gibt).


 Wenn sie Gesagtes anderer Meinungen als "keine Argumente" und "prophetische Aussagen" bezeichnen, wie soll dann jemals eine kosntruktive Debatte mit ihnen zustande kommen? 


> Es bedeutet, dass es (mindestens) 5 Prozent Waehler in Hessen und 9 Prozent Waehler in Sachsen gab / gibt, die frustriert, neidisch oder extrem sind (Mehrfachnennungen sind moeglich).


Unfassbar das sie das wirklich so sehen. Das meine ich mit schwarz weiß Denken. Es gibt auch noch Stufen dazwischen und nur weil jemand nicht einer konservativen Gesinnung angehört bedeut das nicht automatisch das man ihn in solch niedere Kategorien einordnen kann. Genau das wird zukünftig ein Problem der großen Volksparteien werden. Wenn sie nicht "endlich" Anfangen, die Wünsche und Bedürfnisse der Bevölkerung ernst zu nehmen und ihre politischen Gegner ernst nehmen und sich thematisch mit ihnen auseinander setzen, werden sie weiter und weiter Stimmen verlieren.


> Du hattest keine "Tabelle" gepostet, sondern vier Bundeslaender genannt - und meine Erwiderung geflissentlich ignoriert. Inklusive des Unmstandes, dass es auch ein _Bundesamt_ fuer Verfassungsschutz gibt, dass keinen politischen Konstellationen in den Laendern unterworfen ist und mit huebscher Regelmaessigkeit die LINKE in seinen Berichten wuerdigt.


 Stimmt, war keine Tabelle, sry.
Trotzdem zeigt es doch eine zunehmende Tendenz auf das es immer weniger Bedenken gibt, die Linkspartei verfassungstechnisch beobachten zu lassen. Ich schrieb ja auch das ich denke das kurz oder mittelfristig die Überwachung eingestellt wird. Das hängt sicherlich auch entscheident davon ab, wie stark die Linke bei den nächsten Bundestagswahlen wird. 


> Ich beschaeftige mich mit mit ihnen - das ist ja das Problem. Je genauer man hinschaut, desto mehr faellt das demagogische Kartenhaus der LINKEn in sich zusammen. Rauschende Versprechen hier, ein ruiniertes Sachsen-Anhalt und ein objektiv pleites Berlin da.


 Also wirklich. Es sollte ja auch mittlerweile ihnen bewußt sein, dass zur Zeiten der Regierung der CDU und FDP in Berlin diese Situation zu Stande gekommen ist.  Von daher kann man den Umstand wohl kaum der jetzigen Landesregierung zusprechen. Aber das ist ja schon wieder ein Thema für sich.


> Wirres Gefasel von NATO-Austritt


Ein Punkt wo ich mal ausnahmsweise mit Ihnen übereinstimme. Das sollte auf jedenfall überdacht werden.


> und Kontrolle der globalen Finanzmaerkte (Allmachtsphantasien?).


  Ach herjeh... Diese Forderung wird nun spätestens seid der Finanzkrise auch von konservativen Politikern gefordert. 


> Neid-ist-geil als Finanzierungskonzept (Reichensteuer).


 Sie sollten sich nicht nur immer die Rosinen rauspicken, sondern auch einmal im Detail nachschauen, welche Finanzierungsmodelle die Linke als Partei vorschhlägt. Ich empfehle ihnen das Buch "Wendeland" zu lesen. Kleiner Tip, es ist alles Gegenfinanziert. Sowas will bloß keiner in der Öffentlichkeit hören, bzw. wird es von den, noch, "großen" Parteien anders kommuniziert.


> Beschraenkungen von Spitzengehaeltern (wovon niemand am anderen Ende der Nahrungskette auch nur einen EURO mehr in der Tasche haben wird).


 Dabei geht es auch nicht um eine Finanzierung anderer Posten, sondern um die Gerechtigkeit der Vergütung einer erbrachten Leistung. 
p.s.:
Mittlerweile wird das Thema auch unter den Volksparteien diskutiert.


> Spitzenaemter werden mit Figuren wie Weltverbesserer Oskar (der im Verwaltungsrat der KFW keine gute Figur gemacht und als Ministerpraesident die Staatsverschuldung des Saarlandes annaehernd verdoppelt hat),


Einem Verwaltungsrat müssen aber auch Informationen zugearbeitet werden. Geschieht dies nicht, kann man ihm das nicht nachstellen. Der andere Punkt entzieht sich momentan meiner Sachkenntnis. Nur so viel. Das erhöhen der Landesschuld/Staatsschuld kann nicht zwangsläufig auf die Kompetenz der Verantwortlichen zurückgeführt werden. Oder wollen sie das Gleiche der großen Koalition unterstellen?


> Freiheitskaempfer Gregor (der sich ueber Schaeuble in Rage redet, aber mit Mielke arrangiert hat)


Was ihm gerichtlich defakto noch nicht nachgewiesen wurde. 


> und Geschichtsversteherin Sahra (redet am liebsten ueber Dinge, die sie nur aus Buechern kennt; isst gerne Hummer, wird aber nicht so gerne dabei fotografiert) besetzt. An der Basis tummeln sich Kommunistische Plattform (Kontakte zu DKP, vermutlich Schwarzer Block), Cuba Si und anderes.


Sieh hat ein Hummermenü für 20€ gegessen, ist das jetzt verwerflich?? Die Argumente werden langsam echt abstrus....
Des weiteren gibt es immer Persönlichkeiten in einer Partei die ein gewisses öffentliches Interesse durch populistische Aussagen aufrechterhalten. Siehe auch Roland Profalla. Wie schon gesagt. All zu verfassungsfeindliches Gedankengut wird auch in der Linken konsequent aussgeschlossen. Alles andere bewegt sich im demokratischen Rahmen der freien Meinungsäußerung, spiegelt jedoch NICHT die politische Meinung einer GANZEN Partei wieder. 

MfG


----------



## JePe (19. Januar 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Trotzdem zeigt es doch eine zunehmende Tendenz auf das es immer weniger Bedenken gibt, die Linkspartei verfassungstechnisch beobachten zu lassen.



Zu 50 Prozent in Laendern, in denen sie mitregiert und dementsprechend mitentscheidet, wer vom Verfassungsschutz des Landes beobachtet wird und wer nicht. Natuerlich steht es Dir frei, diese Nachkommastelle zu ignorieren.



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich schrieb ja auch das ich denke das kurz oder mittelfristig die Überwachung eingestellt wird.



Ja, das schriebst Du. Leider hast Du vergessen aufzuzeigen, worauf diese Annahme gruendet. Erneut prophetische Gabe, pardon, aufmerksame Beobachtung?



DaStash schrieb:


> Es sollte ja auch mittlerweile ihnen bewußt sein, dass zur Zeiten der Regierung der CDU und FDP in Berlin diese Situation zu Stande gekommen ist.  Von daher kann man den Umstand wohl kaum der jetzigen Landesregierung zusprechen. Aber das ist ja schon wieder ein Thema für sich.



Was die LINKE nicht davon abgehalten hat, vor der Wahl noch Champagner fuer alle auszuloben - um nun mit Verweis auf Sachzwaenge Leitungswasser auszuschenken.

Koennte es, rein theoretisch, sein, dass die schlechte Bilanz der Vorgaengerregierung logische Folge dessen ist, was man nach dem Beitritt zum Bundesgebiet dort vorgefunden hat ... ? Nein, Nein. Was fuer ein absurder Gedanke. Dann liesse sich der Ist-Zustand ja nicht mehr dem alten neuen Klassenfeind zuschreiben.



DaStash schrieb:


> Ach herjeh... Diese Forderung wird nun spätestens seid der Finanzkrise auch von konservativen Politikern gefordert.



Konservative Politiker fordern, eine deutsche Landes- oder die deutsche Bundesregierung solle die *globalen* (Hervorhebung, um den Unsinn der Forderung auch fuer die hinteren Plaetzen angemessen erkenntlich zu machen) Geldbewegungen kontrollieren? Think twice.

Ganz abgesehen davon, dass Oskar ja eindrucksvoll unter Beweis gestellt hat, dass er (immerhin ehemaliger Ministerpraesident eines Bundeslandes und ehemaliger Finantminister der Republik) mit der Aufsicht ueber eine eher ueberschaubar dimensionierte Staatsbank bereits ueberfordert ist. Was aber natuerlich nicht ihm zuzuschreiben ist ... hoffen wir, dass er naechstes Mal mehr Fortune hat.



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich empfehle ihnen das Buch "Wendeland" zu lesen.



Nur, wenn Du das von mir referenzierte Buch von Hans Modrow liest.



DaStash schrieb:


> Dabei geht es auch nicht um eine Finanzierung anderer Posten, sondern um die Gerechtigkeit der Vergütung einer erbrachten Leistung.
> p.s.:
> Mittlerweile wird das Thema auch unter den Volksparteien diskutiert.



Staatlich organisierte Gerechtigkeit? Aha. Welche Blueten der staatlich organisierte Antifaschismus in der DDR getrieben hat, koennte man u. a. in Rostock-Lichtenhagen beobachten. Gerechtigkeit ist keine im Gesetz festschreibbare und auf dem Kontoauszug nachpruefbare Groesse, sondern ein Konsens in der Gesellschaft. Was laesst Dich vermuten, dass es diesmal besser funktionieren wird?

Mit Gerechtigkeit hat das nichts zu tun - man redet der Klientel nach dem Munde (was aber, wie Du ja schon kategorisch klargestellt hast, nichts mit Neid zu tun hat) und bedient vorhandene Stimmungen. Und das andere Parteien das Thema aufgreifen, ist eher dem geraden beginnenden Superwahljahr geschuldet und ansonsten schlimm genug.



DaStash schrieb:


> Einem Verwaltungsrat müssen aber auch Informationen zugearbeitet werden. Geschieht dies nicht, kann man ihm das nicht nachstellen.



Aus Oskars Munde klang das etwas anders.



DaStash schrieb:


> Der andere Punkt entzieht sich momentan meiner Sachkenntnis. Nur so viel. Das erhöhen der Landesschuld/Staatsschuld kann nicht zwangsläufig auf die Kompetenz der Verantwortlichen zurückgeführt werden.



Dennoch zieht es sich wie ein roter (was fuer ein amuesantes Wortspiel ...) Faden durch die diversen rot-roten Projekte. Sachsen-Anhalt: hoechste Arbeitslosenquote der Republik, Rueckfall vom vierten auf den letzten Platz in den neuen Laendern seit rot-roter Machtuebernahme, Verdoppelung der Staatsschulden, Anstieg der Empfaenger von Transferleistungen um 75 Prozent, geringste Quote an Existenzgruendungen und hoechste an Insolvenzen. Bravo! Mecklenburg-Vorpommern ist dicht auf den Fersen - Staatsverschuldung seit rot-roter Machtuebernahme um 60 Prozent gestiegen, etwa ein Drittel mehr Empfaenger von Transferleistungen und etwa 100.000 Arbeitsplaetze verloren. Berlin muss sich noch mit dem dritten Platz begnuegen, holt aber auf - 45 Prozent hoehere Staatsverschuldung.



DaStash schrieb:


> Was ihm gerichtlich defakto noch nicht nachgewiesen wurde.



Die DDR-Vergangenheit ist ein moralisches Problem und mit den Mitteln der Justiz nicht aufarbeitbar. Deshalb gibt es ja auch eine Behoerde zur Verwahrung und Sichtung der sog. Stasi-Unterlagen (denen, die nicht in Windeseile vernichtet oder beiseite geschafft wurden) und eine Presse, die sich von den Gregors nicht den Mund verbieten laesst.



DaStash schrieb:


> Sieh hat ein Hummermenü für 20€ gegessen, ist das jetzt verwerflich?? Die Argumente werden langsam echt abstrus....



Was fragst Du mich das? *Sie* hat alle Hebel in Bewegung gesetzt, um die Verbreitung der Bilder zu unterdruecken.



DaStash schrieb:


> Des weiteren gibt es immer Persönlichkeiten in einer Partei die ein gewisses öffentliches Interesse durch populistische Aussagen aufrechterhalten.



Ja. Die einen echauffieren sich ueber Ueberfremdung, die anderen ueber Fremdarbeiter. Ein Schelm, wer da ein Dejavu hat.


----------



## DaStash (19. Januar 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Zu 50 Prozent in Laendern, in denen sie mitregiert und dementsprechend mitentscheidet, wer vom Verfassungsschutz des Landes beobachtet wird und wer nicht. Natuerlich steht es Dir frei, diese Nachkommastelle zu ignorieren.


Im Saasrland regiert die Linke mit, dass ist mir neu 


> Ja, das schriebst Du. Leider hast Du vergessen aufzuzeigen, worauf diese Annahme gruendet. Erneut prophetische Gabe, pardon, aufmerksame Beobachtung?


 Seit Gründung der Partei die Linke nehmen die Wählerstimmen und Wahlerfolge stetig zu. Ist ihnen das etwa entgangen??
Aber für sie natürlich auch gerne noch einmal eine zweite Meinung/Feststellung. 
Die Linke feiert Wahlerfolge: Erdbeben im deutschen Parteiensystem | RP ONLINE


> Was die LINKE nicht davon abgehalten hat, vor der Wahl noch Champagner fuer alle auszuloben - um nun mit Verweis auf Sachzwaenge Leitungswasser auszuschenken.


 Machen wir uns doch nichts vor. Jeder kocht mit Wasser. Wer etwas anderes erwartet ist naiv. Der Unterschied sind die Schwerpunkte die man setzt und die Umsetzung an sich. Es gibt bei gleicher Problemstellung immer verschiedene Möglichkeiten diese zu lösen. 


> Koennte es, rein theoretisch, sein, dass die schlechte Bilanz der Vorgaengerregierung logische Folge dessen ist, was man nach dem Beitritt zum Bundesgebiet dort vorgefunden hat ... ? Nein, Nein. Was fuer ein absurder Gedanke. Dann liesse sich der Ist-Zustand ja nicht mehr dem alten neuen Klassenfeind zuschreiben.


 Unbestritten ist doch das sich die Verschuldung Berlins *seit* der Regierung von CDU und FDP massiv verschlechtert hat. 


> Konservative Politiker fordern, eine deutsche Landes- oder die deutsche Bundesregierung solle die *globalen* (Hervorhebung, um den Unsinn der Forderung auch fuer die hinteren Plaetzen angemessen erkenntlich zu machen) Geldbewegungen kontrollieren? Think twice.


Uno-Generaldebatte: Steinmeier und Brown fordern schärfere Kontrolle der Finanzmärkte - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik
Ich sagte nicht das "die" Landes oder Bundesregierung das machen sollte. Read Twice. 


> Ganz abgesehen davon, dass Oskar ja eindrucksvoll unter Beweis gestellt hat, dass er (immerhin ehemaliger Ministerpraesident eines Bundeslandes und ehemaliger Finantminister der Republik) mit der Aufsicht ueber eine eher ueberschaubar dimensionierte Staatsbank bereits ueberfordert ist.
> Was aber natuerlich nicht ihm zuzuschreiben ist ... hoffen wir, dass er naechstes Mal mehr Fortune hat.


 Anstatt oberflächig nach einem Schuldigen zu suchen sollten sie vielleicht mal ein wenig Detailarbeit machen und der Sache und dem Problem der KFW auf dem Grundgehen. Aber von konservativen Politikern sind wir ja oberflächig Aktionspolitik gewöhnt, siehe auch Ausländerwahlkampf Herr Koch, Internetfilter Frau von der Layen und Bundestrojaner Herr Schäubele.


> Nur, wenn Du das von mir referenzierte Buch von Hans Modrow liest.


 Was hat das Buch mit der Finanzierbarkeit der Linken politischen Vorstellungen zu tun??? 


> Staatlich organisierte Gerechtigkeit? Aha. Welche Blueten der staatlich organisierte Antifaschismus in der DDR getrieben hat, koennte man u. a. in Rostock-Lichtenhagen beobachten. Gerechtigkeit ist keine im Gesetz festschreibbare und auf dem Kontoauszug nachpruefbare Groesse, sondern ein Konsens in der Gesellschaft. Was laesst Dich vermuten, dass es diesmal besser funktionieren wird?


 Darüber zu reden halte ich für richtig. Laut Forsa sieht das auch die Mehrheit der Deutschen so. Warum also das Thema aussparen?
• Manager - Meinung zur Höhe der Gehälter | Umfrage
Von mir aus sollen die Manager unbegrenzte Gehalterhöhungen erhalten können, abhängig vom geleisteten Umsatz des Unternehmens. Nur sollten dann gerechtigkeitshalber alle Arbeitnehmer daran beteiligt werden. 


> Mit Gerechtigkeit hat das nichts zu tun - man redet der Klientel nach dem Munde (was aber, wie Du ja schon kategorisch klargestellt hast, nichts mit Neid zu tun hat) und bedient vorhandene Stimmungen.


 Nun, ich dachte es geht darum was das Volk will? Siehe auch Forsaumfrage


> Und das andere Parteien das Thema aufgreifen, ist eher dem geraden beginnenden Superwahljahr geschuldet und ansonsten schlimm genug.


 Sicherlich aber eben auch weil sie erkannt haben das ein stark wachsender Teil der Bevölkerung dieses Thema eben so bewertet, wie es die Linke anspricht.


> Aus Oskars Munde klang das etwas anders.


Ich verstehe nun wirklich nicht in wiefern diese News konträr zu meinem Geschriebenen sein soll??

Zitat News:"dass einfache Verwaltungsratsmitglieder wie er keine Detailinformationen hätten und er selbst nicht an jeder Verwaltungsratssitzung teilgenommen habe."


> Dennoch zieht es sich wie ein roter (was fuer ein amuesantes Wortspiel ...) Faden durch die diversen rot-roten Projekte. Sachsen-Anhalt: hoechste Arbeitslosenquote der Republik, Rueckfall vom vierten auf den letzten Platz in den neuen Laendern seit rot-roter Machtuebernahme, Verdoppelung der Staatsschulden, Anstieg der Empfaenger von Transferleistungen um 75 Prozent, geringste Quote an Existenzgruendungen und hoechste an Insolvenzen. Bravo!


 Könnte es vielleicht daran liegen das nötige Investitionen getätigt wurden, die die Vorgängerregierung vermieden hat, ähnlich dem jetzigen finanzpaket der Bundesregierung? Manchmal ist es eben unerläälig Geld zu investieren und Schulden zu machen.


> Mecklenburg-Vorpommern ist dicht auf den Fersen - Staatsverschuldung seit rot-roter Machtuebernahme um 60 Prozent gestiegen, etwa ein Drittel mehr Empfaenger von Transferleistungen und etwa 100.000 Arbeitsplaetze verloren.


Das sind die Folgeerscheinungen der demographischen Entwicklung des Bundeslandes.


> Berlin muss sich noch mit dem dritten Platz begnuegen, holt aber auf - 45 Prozent hoehere Staatsverschuldung.


Stadt-Staaten sind historisch schon immer am höchsten verschuldet. 


> Die DDR-Vergangenheit ist ein moralisches Problem und mit den Mitteln der Justiz nicht aufarbeitbar. Deshalb gibt es ja auch eine Behoerde zur Verwahrung und Sichtung der sog. Stasi-Unterlagen (denen, die nicht in Windeseile vernichtet oder beiseite geschafft wurden) und eine Presse, die sich von den Gregors nicht den Mund verbieten laesst.


 Tzd. gilt in Deutschland immer noch: Im Zweifel für den Angeklagten. Solange es ihm nicht eindeutig nachgewiesen kann sind das alles Behauptungen. Punkt


> Was fragst Du mich das? *Sie* hat alle Hebel in Bewegung gesetzt, um die Verbreitung der Bilder zu unterdruecken.


 Nur wissen sie anscheinend nicht warum, oder etwa doch? 
Zitat _die Süddeutsche im Interview mit Frau Wagenknecht vom 25.04.2008_:
....
*SZ:* Frau Wagenknecht, reden wir über Geld. Kürzlich waren Sie mit anderen linken EU-Abgeordneten Hummer essen. Ihre Kollegin knipste das. Sie haben sich die Kamera ausgeliehen und die Fotos gelöscht. Warum?
*Sahra Wagenknecht:* Ich sah auf den Fotos blöd aus. Niemand ist frei von Eitelkeit.
.... 

MfG


----------



## JePe (20. Januar 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Im Saasrland regiert die Linke mit, dass ist mir neu



Und wieder fein das Rosinchen herausgepickt. In zwei von vier der Laender, die die Beobachtung eingestellt haben, ist die LINKE an der Regierung beteiligt. Egal wie sehr Du Dich hier windest.



DaStash schrieb:


> Seit Gründung der Partei die Linke nehmen die Wählerstimmen und Wahlerfolge stetig zu. Ist ihnen das etwa entgangen??



Nein. Von Null (Gruendung) konnte es irgendwie auch nur aufgehen, oder? 94,6 Prozent der hessischen Waehler haben sich gegen die LINKE entschieden. Ist Dir das etwa entgangen? Meine Vermutung ist: Du verdraengst es.



DaStash schrieb:


> Unbestritten ist doch das sich die Verschuldung Berlins *seit* der Regierung von CDU und FDP massiv verschlechtert hat.



Denkst Du vor dem Posten? Schwarz-gelb hat nach dem Beitritt einen Scherbenhaufen (den Ostteil der Stadt) geerbt.

Unbestritten ist allenfalls, dass die Verschuldung unter rot-rot geradezu explodiert ist.



DaStash schrieb:


> Darüber zu reden halte ich für richtig. Laut Forsa sieht das auch die Mehrheit der Deutschen so. Warum also das Thema aussparen?



Eine Mehrheit der Deutschen empfindet auch Auslaender- und Migrantenkriminalitaet als ein eroerterungswuerdiges Problem. Wird es von konservativen Parteien thematisiert, wird die Populismuskeute geschwungen, die LINKE haelt sich dazu auffallend bedeckt.



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nun wirklich nicht in wiefern diese News konträr zu meinem Geschriebenen sein soll??
> 
> Zitat News:"dass einfache Verwaltungsratsmitglieder wie er keine Detailinformationen hätten und er selbst nicht an jeder Verwaltungsratssitzung teilgenommen habe."



Spontan muss ich da an "Niemand hat die Absicht, eine Mauer zu errichten" denken. Ausserdem erschliesst sich mir nicht, inwiefern die Nichtteilnahme ann Verwaltungsratssitzungen der KFW anlastbar waeren?

Wenn Oskar zu einer angemessen gewissenhaften Ausuebung seiner Pflichten ausser Stande gewesen waere, haette er seinen Stuhl einem anderen ueberlassen sollen.



DaStash schrieb:


> Könnte es vielleicht daran liegen das nötige Investitionen getätigt wurden, die die Vorgängerregierung vermieden hat, ähnlich dem jetzigen finanzpaket der Bundesregierung? Manchmal ist es eben unerläälig Geld zu investieren und Schulden zu machen.



Das erklaert maximal die Verschuldungshoehe, aber nicht die steigende Arbeitslosigkeit und Transferleistungen. Waere klug investiert wordem, sollte das genaue Gegenteil der Fall sein.



DaStash schrieb:


> Das sind die Folgeerscheinungen der demographischen Entwicklung des Bundeslandes.



Was Du so dezent mit "demographischer Entwicklung" subsummierst, ist vor allem ein Weggang von Arbeitskraeften als Folge des Niederganges dieses Bundeslandes. Tatsachlich ist naemlich der Zustand nicht Folge der demographischen Entwicklung, sondern die demographische Entwicklung Folge des Zustandes. Mit den Fuessen abzustimmen hat im Osten der Republik eine gewisse Tradition ...



DaStash schrieb:


> Stadt-Staaten sind historisch schon immer am höchsten verschuldet.



Was denn nun? Ist der Stadtstaaten-Status die Wurzel allen monetaeren Uebels in Berlin oder die schwarz-gelbe Koalition?



DaStash schrieb:


> Tzd. gilt in Deutschland immer noch: Im Zweifel für den Angeklagten. Solange es ihm nicht eindeutig nachgewiesen kann sind das alles Behauptungen. Punkt



Und es gibt das zarte Pflaenzchen der Glaubwuerdigkeit. So lange er seine Vergangenheit mit juristischer Trickserei im Dunklen zu halten sucht, steht er fuer mich auf einer Stufe mit einem fluechtigen Verbrecher.



DaStash schrieb:


> Nur wissen sie anscheinend nicht warum, oder etwa doch?
> Zitat _die Süddeutsche im Interview mit Frau Wagenknecht vom 25.04.2008_:
> ....
> *SZ:* Frau Wagenknecht, reden wir über Geld. Kürzlich waren Sie mit anderen linken EU-Abgeordneten Hummer essen. Ihre Kollegin knipste das. Sie haben sich die Kamera ausgeliehen und die Fotos gelöscht. Warum?
> ...



Ja, natuerlich. Vermutlich ist es auch die phonetische Inkompatibilitaet des Wortes "Niemeyer", die sie davon abhaelt, den Namen ihres kriminellen Mannes anzunehmen. Und womoeglich ist die Erde am Ende ja doch eine Scheibe.


----------



## DaStash (20. Januar 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> ...Text...


 
Egal was man anführt, Sie wissen anscheinend alles besser. 
Konsenz=0. Typisches Verhalten gegenüber einer Partei die man aus subjektiven Gründen verachtet. Da werden stur jede angebrachten Argumente abgeschmettert und mit teilweise abstrusen Behauptungen "widerlegt" siehe auch Hummer essen^^
Wissen sie woran mich das erinnert?? An die Zeit damals als die Grünen eine ernstzunehmende Partei wurden. Die angebrachten Argumente gegen diese neue Partei gleichen denen heute, die gegen die Linken angeführt werden und das teilweise sogar identisch.  Es ist einfach haltlos und einer großen Bevölkerungsgruppe gegenüber unangebracht, sich dem aus igrnoranten Gründen oder sonst was für parteipolitischen Taktiken, zu veschliessen. Es wird endlich Zeit wieder über Inhalte zu reden und nicht über belanglose Themen und Nebenkriegsschauplätze. Wenn das so weitergehen sollte brauchen sich die Politiker nicht über stetigen Rückgang von Wahlbeteiligungen zu wundern, was auch Wahlbeobachter in dem Kontext so bestätigen.

Darum beende ich jetzt hier die Diskussion bezüglich der Linken, es führt ja eh zu nichts...

Was ich sehr interessant finde bei der Koalitionsverhandlungen in Hessen ist, dass die FDP, gegenüber dem normalen Verhandlungen bei Koalitionen üblich, erst über ihre Anzahl der Ministerposten redet, als sich über thematische Übereinstimmungen auseinanderzusetzen. Für mich ist das kein gutes Signal, wenn eine Partei privaten Ansprüche vor denen der zu vertretenen Bevölkerung stellt. Ich bin wirklich gespannt wie es jetzt in Hessen weitergehen wird.

MfG


----------

